# Picture location guessing thread



## Zanshin

The last iteration of this thread is far enough in the past that I think it is worth firing up a new cycle

The rules are relatively simple:

The current thread "owner" posts a picture that they have taken (preferred), or one that they haven't taken but which has no copyright issues (e.g. public domain)
The picture must be in some way connected to sailing or water (that landscape snap of the Great Wall of China won't cut it)
Sailnetters guess the location of the picture
The first one to guess the location correctly enough for the "owner" to recognize then gets to post their image and become "owner" of the thread. Don't guess an image location if you don't intend to post the next picture. Don't post a picture unless you have been recognized or the 24h timer mentioned below has expired.
Please don't use Google image search or other internet tools for the first 24 hours. That makes it more challenging and fun.
The "owner" should try to check responses often. If an image has (most likely) been guessed correctly but not confirmed then 24 hours after the guess it will be assumed to be correct and the game can continue with the presumed correct guesser getting to post the next picture.

Most important: It's a *game *and it's on the *internet*. Like French traffic regulations - the rules tend to be more like suggestions than actual laws . The primary objective is to have fun and see some parts of world that one might not otherwise see.

Here's my submission - where is this picture from?


----------



## SanderO

not Rodney Bay... but I see similarities


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - I'm actually in Rodney bay right now, sitting at the dock and enjoying the night breeze while the island is on lockdown until Tuesday! But the picture (6 years old) is of a location elsewhere. I took this looking down to the anchorage in one country and what you see on the horizon is another country.


----------



## Markwesti

Rules are just a suggestion , read the rules .


----------



## Zanshin

Markwesti - I see, you prefer to be an intentionally disruptive poster rather than a normal participant. I can't believe that we've had 3 of these picture guessing threads and nobody in any of them, even once, tried to break the thread progress in the way you did. Congratulations.

Back to the current picture - SanderO guessed the correct Sea, just not close to the actual location.


----------



## paulk

Sounds like the Caribbean to have different countries so close, but don't see anything like that on St. Lucia.


----------



## Zanshin

It is indeed a location in the Caribbean Sea. From here in St. Lucia I can see the next country, Martinique, but the picture is not from here, it was taken looking pretty much due north from a location north of here


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yes, this game is more fun if we follow the rules. 

😊


----------



## Jeff_M

Based on the hint of looking north, my guess is Anse Marcel in St. Martin looking north to Anguilla. Never been in the bay, but did contemplate it several times while anchored in Grand Case.


----------



## Interlude

Different view from another year


----------



## Zanshin

*Jeff_M* has guessed it correctly, Anse Marcel on St. Martin. I've anchored outside a couple of times but despite the idyllic location I always found it quite rolly and Grand Case is just around the corner to the west. The island to the north is Anguilla.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

@Jeff_M You won, so its your go. Please supply a photo from anywhere nautical. it doesn't need to be too easy as our members can be a bit smart.



Mark


----------



## Jeff_M

As this thread was the one that prompted me to finally join Sailnet and contribute rather than just reading, I'm not sure if this picture will post.

If it does, this sandbar village is quite a distance north of the previous photo.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Anse Marcel after Hurricane Irma


----------



## Zanshin

There's little or no tidal range here and I see the Canadian flag, the Quebecois flag and a French flag. Since there's a lot of water to be seen out on the horizon I don't think it is on the St. Lawrence and I think that further towards Newfoundland the tides must be bigger (I visualize tides like in the Bay of Fundy) so all I can think of with that much water and in Quebec is much further north - St. James Bay?


----------



## SanderO

reminds me of BI... but I think not.... I've never been here. Where is there a small tide range?


----------



## Jeff_M

Many good observations Zanshin and you correctly identified the province, but it is not as far north as you were thinking. I had to look up the local tide table to refresh my memory, but yes they are modest compared to some of the ports in neighbouring provinces that one might visit while cruising the area.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Does Hudson Bay have tides? Quebec goes to the Hudson, doesn't it?


----------



## Zanshin

I spent my early years in Montreal, so the Quebecois flag was easy to identify. But I've never visited anywhere in the Gulf of St. Lawrence or on the southern shore before getting to New Brunswick so I'll have to wait to see if your image gets solved soon or I get to play around with Google Maps  But Quebec has several hundred miles of shoreline down there...


----------



## SanderO

great lakes... makes sense


----------



## Zanshin

I don't think that Quebec has a part of any of the great lakes, and no other province would fly the Quebecois and French flags  It's got to be along the St. Lawrence somewhere.


----------



## Jeff_M

This location is found on an island in the gulf of St. Lawrence. Arriving here would be by boat, plane or ferry.


----------



## MacBlaze

Jeff_M said:


> This location is found on an island in the gulf of St. Lawrence. Arriving here would be by boat, plane or ferry.


I know I recognize it, but it eludes me. St Pierre?


----------



## Jeff_M

The actual location is Havre Aubert in les iles de la madeleine (sometimes referred to as the Magdalen Islands). A beautiful stop with a protected anchorage. 

Having picked a location that is perhaps a bit obscure or less travelled, I'll pass the thread to MacBlaze to offer a new location for those still following.


----------



## Zanshin

I got curious yesterday and used google maps and found the location as well, but since I'd cheated I was going to wait until after 24h to post. From past threads with this type of game I know how good people are at guessing even the most obscure locations when there are sufficient clues, no matter how small, in the image. You've passed the baton to MacBlaze and let's see what sort of a location gets posted next.


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> I got curious yesterday and used google maps and found the location as well, but since I'd cheated I was going to wait until after 24h to post. From past threads with this type of game I know how good people are at guessing even the most obscure locations when there are sufficient clues, no matter how small, in the image. You've passed the baton to MacBlaze and let's see what sort of a location gets posted next.


Ya I cheated too after my guess but was also waiting. The problem is I used up all my best pics in the last round...so here's an easy one:


----------



## Zanshin

With all that haze I was thinking of somewhere hotter and further south, then I saw the snow-capped peaks in the distance. It has been a while but I think it is Vancouver, CA; the island with nothing on it and gridded street layout seem to match.


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> With all that haze I was thinking of somewhere hotter and further south, then I saw the snow-capped peaks in the distance. It has been a while but I think it is Vancouver, CA; the island with nothing on it and gridded street layout seem to match.


Vancouver it is. I hope to see it (and my boat) again someday. Sigh


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

What? Vancouver? I was there for weeks and didn't recognise it. 
Musta been drunk that month.


----------



## Interlude

Hey it's an easy town to get drunk in! From a clearer day on the beach looking toward the park/island. Cool tree on the building. Gotta love the vibe there.


----------



## Zanshin

OK, here's another another picture that should be relatively easy to guess:


----------



## Interlude

Isla de Muertos, Puerto Rico? Though it is only a small island and this seems bigger but....


----------



## Zanshin

No, this wasn't taken in Puerto Rico. They do speak English here, though - but not Spanish.


----------



## SanderO

probably somewhere in BVI...


----------



## hpeer

Isles Madeline, it is the little marina on the south shore.

les isles de Madalein, Quebec providence. Just north of PEI. 

That is my guess anyway.


----------



## Interlude

Zanshin said:


> No, this wasn't taken in Puerto Rico. They do speak English here, though - but not Spanish.


Ok, not a view I have personally seen so a random guess it's in Bermuda. Looks like maybe a little of the Gibb's Hill light sticking up in the distance. Out of ideas otherwise! Beautiful pic!


----------



## Zanshin

This picture was taken from an angle few see, I was hiking a trail that isn't easily found (a local gave me a photocopied trail-guidebook) but the location is a popular one. It isn't in the BVI or Bermuda but somewhere in between.

@hpeer - your guess is correct - but for the previous picture; you were unfortunately too late.


----------



## SanderO

Turks & Caicos


----------



## hpeer

Zanshin said:


> This picture was taken from an angle few see, I was hiking a trail that isn't easily found (a local gave me a photocopied trail-guidebook) but the location is a popular one. It isn't in the BVI or Bermuda but somewhere in between.
> 
> @hpeer - your guess is correct - but for the previous picture; you were unfortunately too late.


Day late and a dollar short. I guess I was just so happy to finally recognize some place that I failed to go to page 2 of the thread. Premature once again!!!! LOL

BUT we did spend a week in that marina.


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - no, not the T&C islands. There is a small fortification on the first image, here is a picture taken from there looking back at where the first picture was taken.


----------



## hpeer

Lets see if I can get back with the pack here.

English, yachts in background, fort (but we said English already), volcanic rock.

I will go with Grenada for a guess. One of the Southern anchorages.


----------



## Zanshin

@hpeer - your logic is correct, but unfortunately the conclusion is wrong. 

There is still an antique underwater chain in the waters on this picture that could be used to prevent ships passing. It was never used in combat. I'll post another picture taken from the 2nd location but looking the other way and that might clinch it for the forum sleuths.


----------



## Arcb

I remember visiting a small fort on a hill side like that near English Harbour. Seem to recall there was a Harbour Chain there as well. Terrain looks about right.


----------



## Zanshin

@Arcb - You are correct, it is Fort Berkeley which guards the entrance to English Harbour in Antigua. The next picture probably would have given it away as it includes the hillside where Fort Shirley commands the view from the other side, so here's one taken from the same general location as the first one, just higher up the hill:









@Arcb, you are up!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That was a really interesting angle! I didnt know about that walk. Can you post a GPX? Or whatever, of the trail?


Mark


----------



## SanderO

I know the area very well... It's only a perspective seen arriving or departing Freeman Bay heading west. It's not technically English Harbor. I was fooled and should have known. I remember that fort as "powder keg"...


----------



## Arcb

I was there in 2010 for a wedding, we were staying at Jolly Beach resort. The wedding party hired a driver and a jeep with cooler full of beer and rum and we spent a full day exploring the area around the Fort, but I couldn't remember it's name.

This is a tricky bar crossing for bigger sailboats, but they do do it.


----------



## SanderO

looking West









From Shirley Heights


----------



## Zanshin

@MarkofSeaLife - I found this: https://www.alltrails.com/explore?b...6.999095002995887&b_br_lng=-61.75807455091466
Fort Berkeley, Keene's to Fort Cuyler (some ruins left there), then to Pigeon Beach and on roads back to English Harbour.

The nicest hike is to take the dinghy ferry across to Galleon beach, then walk past the resort up the dirt road leading to the lookout/old fort at Charlotte Point (where the Antigua Race Week outside start line is, over the Pillars of Hercules) and from there along the cliffs and then up to the Officer's Quarters and then Shirley Heights and then the path back down the hill to Galleon. Sturdy shoes needed due to rocky path and thorns, but the way is well-marked with painted arrows.


----------



## Zanshin

@Arcb - That looks like a Canadian flag ashore. I wish I could zoom in on the compass to see the heading. That might narrow it down to the left or the right coast


----------



## Jeff_M

The sea wall and style of the house reminds me of parts of Lake Ontario, but I don't recognize it.


----------



## Arcb

This is not Lake Ontario.

I took a look to see if I had any clear shots of the compass on my outbound trip- no luck.

However, when I returned inbound through the pass later in the day, I found a shot I took with my cell phone where it was readable. ~120 degrees.


----------



## skalashn

The 120 degree heading did help. Port Franks inlet, Lake Huron?


----------



## SanderO

This could me many places... Withdraw this and please out up something with unique qualities.


----------



## Arcb

skalashn said:


> The 120 degree heading did help. Port Franks inlet, Lake Huron?


Nicely done, I had a bunch of photo clues lined up, but yes, that's exactly it, Port Frank's inlet to the Ausable River from Lake Huron. 

I had lunch on the Port Franks sandbar before taking this series of photos  

You're up.


----------



## skalashn

Clue: photo taken in the evening.


----------



## Arcb

SanderO said:


> This could me many places... Withdraw this and please out up something with unique qualities.


Port Frank's isn't Goderich, Grand Bend or Kincardine, but it is one of the few places on the Canadian coast of Lake Huron that you can get a decent sized boat into (~2.5 meter draft) to escape a storm. 

You only need to cross that bar once or twice in a wind with any kind of Westerly component to remember it


----------



## SanderO

Arcb said:


> Port Frank's isn't Goderich, Grand Bend or Kincardine, but it is one of the few places on the Canadian coast of Lake Huron that you can get a decent sized boat into (~2.5 meter draft) to escape a storm.
> 
> You only need to cross that bar once or twice in a wind with any kind of Westerly component to remember it


I see a tree lined shore... the depth of the sea is unknowable... It's too generic.


----------



## Arcb

SanderO said:


> I see a tree lined shore... the depth of the sea is unknowable... It's too generic.


It was identified faster than English Harbour lol.


----------



## Jeff_M

The current picture I believe is Georgian Bay. It wasn't a port I visited when I had my last boat, so I wont say which one as I used google maps to figure it out. I do plan to visit when it is time for the next boat.


----------



## skalashn

It is a port on Georgian Bay, and the cliffs in the background should help narrow it down!


----------



## Arcb

I know the current pic well. I investigated a boat explosion at the gas dock there a bunch of years back.

Roar


----------



## Interlude

Lions Head Light with Lions Head Marina in the foreground. I do love lighthouses!


----------



## skalashn

It is Lions Head! Over to Interlude.


----------



## Interlude

Well Arcb really ID'd this but if not adopted will come up with a pic. What say say you Archb!?

Hope the explosion left no injuries.


----------



## Arcb

Interlude, It's yours. I gave an anecdote, not an answer. Show us your photo


----------



## Interlude

So...here we are. Prob will be tomorrow before I can respond. I was really trying to stay away from lighthouses. Have visited many!


----------



## Arcb

Could it be North Vancouver?


----------



## SanderO

Never been.... looks nice... reminds me of ME which I do know a bit... where the mountains meet the sea as they say.


----------



## MacBlaze

I know I shouldn't since it means I have to find another pic but Whittier?


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Could it be North Vancouver?


Not Vancouver, in fact a totally different country. Picture was taken at 2:30 AM, on a stroll checking out the cruise ship shown. We were still struggling with mostly no night even though we had been working our way up the coast for almost three weeks at that point. You arrive by seaplane or boat (in our case) as no roads in or out.


----------



## Zanshin

Could this be Alesund in Norway?


----------



## Interlude

Zanshin said:


> Could this be Alesund in Norway?


got the latitude mostly correct but Alesund has roads in and out and twice the population of the picture posted. The sun sets west over the water in both locations and the mountains create fjords in both as well. We could be 20 meters from shore and have over 160 fathoms under our keel.


----------



## Interlude

another view from an island across the "seaplane airport"! This was close to sunset @ 2:30 PM six months after the first picture which was just after sunset @ 2:30 AM!


----------



## paulk

Looks like Juneau, AK to me. My brother keeps his J/30 there and wants us to do the 'Round Admiralty Island Race with him over the summer solstice each year. We put in there on a cruise ship and visited.


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Looks like Juneau, AK to me. My brother keeps his J/30 there and wants us to do the 'Round Admiralty Island Race with him over the summer solstice each year. We put in there on a cruise ship and visited.


Juneau has a connection to Quebec, one of the preceding ID's, as it was named after a prospector from Quebec, Joe Juneau. It is unique as the only state capitol that is not connected to the rest of the state or frankly the rest of the continent by road. It is the second largest city in the US with a land area larger than Delaware, or least that's what someone told us!. The airport is mostly water, and bald eagles by the dozens sit in trees like crows elsewhere. You may need to hone your mooring to shore skills as some places are just too deep for most ground tackle lines. The climate ranges from huge glaciers to temperate rain forest. Water temps are generally mild with incredible snorkeling during the long summer days. Cost of living...well that is not very temperate!

You otta take your brother up on the Admiralty Island race! The almost three months we spent up that direction allowed us to fall in love with the area. I've been told that at the end of the first leg there is a dock and warm springs for soaking. Liveaboards recently dodged the bullet on a liveaboard surcharge. The marinas are hurting secondary to Covid restrictions with little traffic from the south, cruise lines in shutdown mode and generally revenue is down there. The cost of housing is not. 

I didn't start this thread nor made the rules but it sure would mean a lot once something is ID'd that the poster tell us about it with a little personal touch that we can't get from Wikipedia. You're up and I'm heading to digital never never land for a few days.


----------



## Zanshin

@Interlude - part of the fun is the post when you pass the virtual baton to the next person; it lets you add context to your picture(s) and story, as you just did!!! I'm glad someone got it, as I was searching Finland and Norway for a likely candidate!


----------



## Interlude

Zanshin said:


> @Interlude - part of the fun is the post when you pass the virtual baton to the next person; it lets you add context to your picture(s) and story, as you just did!!! I'm glad someone got it, as I was searching Finland and Norway for a likely candidate!


Agreed! Actually Finland and Norway have more in common with the Alaskan panhandle than most anywhere else! Hope to sail into somewhere like Alesund someday. A young couple that I vicariously sail Norway with:


----------



## paulk

...et voilà! This one may be too easy if you've done any walking around this harbor town.


----------



## Interlude

Hey Paul, up early getting ready to leave to a location without internet or cell phone coverage for a few day so can't ID in all fairness to keeping this thread going but have stood in front of this same statue a few years ago prior to it and the pyramid's restoration. Seems they used seawater in the mortar the first time! Beautiful town that we hope to return to next September for an event if the craziness in this world subsides! Meanwhile next June you really otta take your brother up on his invite for the Admiralty Island race, though will be jealous!


----------



## MacBlaze

Newport RI? Never heard of this guy before but he was an interesting historical figure.


----------



## SanderO

Kings Park Newport RI


----------



## Zanshin

That's funny, I walked that park many times while I was stuck engineless in Newport a while back; but considering how many Canadian locations we've had on this thread already and the French sounding name I assumed it was somewhere in Canada and that I'd never guess that location.


----------



## SanderO

I walked my dogs in Kings Park many many times.


----------



## paulk

MacB has it! General Rochambeau arrived in Newport in July 1780 to help Washington with 5,500 French troops. (The Revolution STARTED in 1776 and a peace treaty wasn't signed until 1783) Their coordinated siege of Yorktown, with the French fleet blockading the Chesapeake so the British could not resupply or retreat, led to the British army's surrender and end of the Revolution. In King's Park a plaque notes the thousands of French sailors who died in the fight for American Independence. The National Park Service has a four-page report of French naval casualties just from the Battle of the Capes, which drove the British fleet away from Yorktown: French Naval Casualties Page 4 - Yorktown Battlefield Part of Colonial National Historical Park (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## MacBlaze

Ok, well I think this one is doable. It's certainly a harbour I'd love to visit by boat someday but probably never will.


----------



## Zanshin

I think I know this - I spent almost a whole year working in Copenhagen and this looks like it might be in the Holmen district.


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> I think I know this - I spent almost a whole year working in Copenhagen and this looks like it might be in the Holmen district.


Wrong nation, but I had to look it up to confirm.


----------



## laxlife

Jeff_M said:


> View attachment 140643
> 
> 
> As this thread was the one that prompted me to finally join Sailnet and contribute rather than just reading, I'm not sure if this picture will post.
> 
> If it does, this sandbar village is quite a distance north of the previous photo.


Ille d’Madeline


----------



## MacBlaze

laxlife said:


> Ille d’Madeline


I think you missed the boat  



Jeff_M said:


> The actual location is Havre Aubert in les iles de la madeleine (sometimes referred to as the Magdalen Islands). A beautiful stop with a protected anchorage.
> 
> Having picked a location that is perhaps a bit obscure or less travelled, I'll pass the thread to MacBlaze to offer a new location for those still following.


----------



## hpeer

Well his name is “LaxLife”
He is only a little behind me who is generally behind the crowd. LOL


----------



## CarlD

MacBlaze said:


> Ok, well I think this one is doable. It's certainly a harbour I'd love to visit by boat someday but probably never will.
> View attachment 140699


----------



## CarlD

Amsterdam?


----------



## Arcb

The port is unusual. I see mostly trawlers, 2 navy ships, and a small cruise ship all parked in a fairly small basin, with apparently no organisation with regards to navy vs civilian craft. 

I don't know exactly what this mix means. But I think it's a smaller port, probably northernish. I think one or both navy ships might be visiting. 

The writing on the crane is not english. There are frustratingly no names or national identifiers visible on any of the ships!

I am guessing maybe Greenland or Iceland, which I realise isn't enough for a win, but hoping it may draw out a clue


----------



## Zanshin

I think I need to wait until tomorrow when I can use google to confirm - if it isn't København and a different country then there is only one possible location that I can think of which would fit. I'd like to travel there sometime as well, but it is well off the beaten tropical "barefoot route".


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> The port is unusual. I see mostly trawlers, 2 navy ships, and a small cruise ship all parked in a fairly small basin, with apparently no organisation with regards to navy vs civilian craft.
> 
> I don't know exactly what this mix means. But I think it's a smaller port, probably northernish. I think one or both navy ships might be visiting.
> 
> The writing on the crane is not english. There are frustratingly no names or national identifiers visible on any of the ships!
> 
> I am guessing maybe Greenland or Iceland, which I realise isn't enough for a win, but hoping it may draw out a clue


A clue? This picture was taken just up the road...


----------



## MacBlaze

CarlD said:


> Amsterdam?


Nope


----------



## SanderO

Iceland


----------



## MacBlaze

SanderO said:


> Iceland


Big place ...102,775 sq km (39,682 sq mi) in fact ...


----------



## Arcb

Must be the capital. Not sure on spelling Reykjavik or something?


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> Must be the capital. Not sure on spelling Reykjavik or something?


Drat. That was too easy. Lol.

Reykjavík is currently the furtherest north I have ever been—64°N. Previously it was Yellowknife (62°N)... in the winter... brrrrr. Yellowknife has a mean temperature of -25°C (-14°F) in January while Reykjavík barely drops below 0 with a January mean of -1.8°C. That gulf stream is a wondrous thing... maybe we should get one in Canada somewhere.

I'd love to do the Newfoundland -> Greenland -> Iceland -> England thing someday (huh, seems the northern sailors were a bit preoccupied with "land"). I've seen some videos and read some tales and it sounds both terrifying and fantastic. But a lovely country...we flew Edmonton -> Iceland -> London return and spent a 4 day layover in Iceland. Best thing we ever did.


----------



## Arcb

Not easy at all, I have never been there, though the polar bear statue helped. Autospell on my cell phone helped me with the capital name... 🤕

I haven't really been out of my health unit for the last year and a half except to visit my mom and inlaws, so I went with an older photo, hopefully I haven't used it on a previous game, think I have not, my apologies if I have. 

This pic might be a bit difficult, so I will give a clue to get started. I was going fishing with my stink pot, I didn't have to take a ferry, but it saved me a couple of hours of driving.


----------



## laxlife

This is *Les Îles-de-la-Madeleine *above PEI.


----------



## Arcb

laxlife said:


> This is *Les Îles-de-la-Madeleine *above PEI.


Correct Country


----------



## Arcb

My wife getting ready for a karate kid pose. She is by a lake on top of the high ground on the left of the picture. We had just finished some local wine and pheasant.


----------



## laxlife

Jeff_M said:


> View attachment 140643
> 
> 
> As this thread was the one that prompted me to finally join Sailnet and contribute rather than just reading, I'm not sure if this picture will post.
> 
> If it does, this sandbar village is quite a distance north of the previous photo.





Arcb said:


> Correct Country





Arcb said:


> Correct Country


country? Quebec is in Canada


----------



## laxlife

Sorry to be a pain but the Sailnet feed is so quirky and slow. I have broadband and fast devices and yet the Sailnet feed stops and starts and is generally SLOW. I’m out


----------



## hpeer

laxlife said:


> This is *Les Îles-de-la-Madeleine *above PEI.


Oui!


----------



## Arcb

Canada,


laxlife said:


> country? Quebec is in Canada


Yes, Quebec is In Canada. Quebec is huge. But this isn't Quebec 

Canada has the longest coast line in the world, by a huge margin, but this is a relatively popular cruising ground in the south of the country. A couple hundred miles from Quebec


----------



## hpeer

Englishtown Ferry Cape Breton?
Crossing the mouth of St Anns Harbor?


----------



## Arcb

It's not, but I do have pictures of there too! 

Visitors come here for lots of reasons, but wine and beaches are two big draws. 

Here is a pic of the local yacht club, a few miles West of the ferry crossing pic.


----------



## Klazien1711

Jeff_M said:


> View attachment 140643
> 
> 
> As this thread was the one that prompted me to finally join Sailnet and contribute rather than just reading, I'm not sure if this picture will post.
> 
> If it does, this sandbar village is quite a distance north of the previous photo.


St. Aubert?


----------



## hpeer

I am thinking some place on PEI. SWAG only.


----------



## Arcb

The Prince Edward part is right, but its not an island, or not a natural island any way...


----------



## Jeff_M

Prince Edward county on lake Ontario fits the wine and beaches theme and being just a couple hundred miles from Quebec. The yacht club picture in Picton didn't match my memory... then I realized it was probably because I had looked at a boat at the Picton Marina just a few hundred yards further west.


----------



## Arcb

Whew. That was harder then I thought. I figured with all the cruising that goes on in the Bay of Quinte and TSW, somebody would recognize Lake on the Mountain.

At any rate, Lake on the Mountain sits atop the bluff to the left in the first pic and is an unusual place 60 meters (~200 ft) above Lake Ontario with no known source if water flowing into it... 

By the way, for those interested in the Great Loop, this is also the Eastern Entrance into the Trent Severn Waterway.

You are correct, pic 3 is Prince Edward Yacht Club, not the marina across the Bay. At the time we were using our reciprocal privileges for a free stay, the double ender in the pic is our old boat.

Jeff M, it's over to you. Just in time too, because we are heading out camping and canoe sailing fir the long week end in about an hour and won't have access to a computer!


----------



## Jeff_M

Each time I've been through this port it has been a pleasant way to unwind from a multi-day passage.


----------



## hpeer

Morehead City, NC


----------



## hpeer

Correction, BEAUFORT, NC.
That is the Dock House resturant.


----------



## Jeff_M

Yes, Beaufort, NC is the location. I was worried it might be too easy to guess but I figured we've had a lot of Canadian photos lately so when I had found 3 photos I liked, I picked something south of the border.

This location was the landfall for my first offshore passage. It was supposed to be Nassau to New York, but with a deteriorating weather forecast the Captain made the decision to make landfall south of Hatteras. Despite this, we went through the worst thunder and lightning I've seen at sea (and the rest of the crew aboard) with heavy rains and gusts of 50 to 60 knots. Learned that the rain really does flatten the seas. A couple months later my wife and bought our first cruising boat, so maybe my wife is right when she says I have a few screws loose.

So this town dock brings back memories. Since then my wife and I have also arrived twice on our own boat from the Abaco's. Pleasant atmosphere, breakfast overlooking the boats, live music in the evening and very nice main street to wander around. I'm sure we will return when venture cruising again.

Over to you hpeer for the next photo.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Drat! I knew that one!


----------



## hpeer

We made landfall in Beaufort 13 days out of Dominica in June of 2020, Covid refugees we were. Had some excellent apple pie and coffee on that deck one evening. We have some good friends that luve there and we did a refit at Bock Marine, not far away. 

OK, lets see what Income up with.

This a picture of Dorade, the famous racing yacht, waiting to get hauled. 
It is a well known marina, but rather utilitarian to most.


----------



## hpeer

A couple of more pics, probably of little help.


----------



## hpeer




----------



## hpeer

Did I kill the game or is everyone but me out sailing?


----------



## Arcb

It's Thanksgiving Week End in Canada. That might be getting fewer responses


----------



## hpeer

Ah, thanks.


----------



## SanderO

I don't see anything I recognize... geographically. It looks like it's a temperate latitude...


----------



## Zanshin

I'm in the same position as SanderO - I see little that can help me narrow down the location in those pictures...


----------



## hpeer

Ah, you are not looking hard. How many marinas on a long narrow water way like that?
You guys can’t he Loopers or you would know the place.
Snow birds too.

Dorade came in from being shipped in from Europe. She was off loaded and then made her way here to be lifted out and set on her personal trailer to go home.

The marina staff didn’t know what she was, just some old wooden boat that showed up unannounced. I told them a bit about her, and that it was probably the most expensive boat they would eve lift. They made sure to be real careful with her and let the current scrub up her topsides. 

The Captain was a young lady about 5’ nothing. She did all the work prepping the boat including climbing the mast.


----------



## hpeer

Here is another picture.
This our boat.
Lots of wildlife; beaver and catfish, ducks.
That second pic was a real low tide, sitting on her keel.
The marina had put PVC pipes on some pilings to keep from overtopping them in a storm. Sanday came damn close to doing just that.


----------



## paulk

You'd think a marina would want their logo on the Travellift. From the hints, it seems that it's on the ICW. From the pix, it looks like it's not in FL, SC,NC or VA. (It might snow in VA, but could you imagine icing over like that anywhere in VA?) That leaves MD or DL?


----------



## hpeer

Good deductions.


----------



## SanderO

My comment from the first photos was it was in a temperate zone... the winter pics confirm that. ICW makes sense but where is difficult. Never done the ditch. Even figuring it was the ditch you can't tell where from the photos.


----------



## hpeer

Yes on the ditch. Delaware to Maryland.

I am surprised it is proving difficult as it sees many transients.


----------



## SanderO

hpeer said:


> Yes on the ditch. Delaware to Maryland.
> 
> I am surprised it is proving difficult as it sees many transients.


It looks like a generic narrow channel... river or the ditch... 
I think the point of this thread is to post pics which have unique features.... There is hardly anything unique about that pic to me. It's like looking a mountain... and asking someone to identify it, Sure some mountains look unique.... others do not.


----------



## hpeer

Well you did point out a couple of unique things, a marina on a river or narrow channel. Its been established as between MD and DE. The is a large tidal difference and near a commercial port. Hundreds of transients dock here heading to and from the ICW.

I thought it would be easy compared to others. And the Dorade would add some interest. I will try to post a more interesting picture IF I ever win again.


----------



## paulk

Maybe someone should start a thread asking what marinas on the ICW in MD/DL would be able to handle a 52' fifteen-ton yawl.


----------



## Jeff_M

I'm guessing Delaware City Marina. I transited this area and the C&D canal at night to make it to the boat show a few years back so I didn't have much to recognize it. But a quick check of the satelite image of the C&D suggests that marina would be a convenient stop.


----------



## hpeer

And it is over to JeffM. 
I thiught it would be an easy location to ID because if the narrow water way and there being so many transients. It is a very popular stop going North and South. 

I thought the pics of Dorade might be of some interest. She was off loaded at Wilmington and came down, supposedly sans charts. 

Delaware City itself is of some interest because of the old fort on Pea Patch Island, which itself is a very large egret rookery. They run a tour boat out to the island.


----------



## Zanshin

@paulk - I thought of that as well, even with a full keel that yawl will have a lot of draft. @hpeer - it is a challenging picture, and the location has been narrowed down by subsequent posts. But the only place that I can think of is the C&D canal, and I've motored through it on my boat (sans mast) and it is much wider than the little creek in the pictures. Assuming the yacht was transported to the port of Baltimore, I looked at Google Maps and didn't find anything from Baltimore to Annapolis that would match. Plus I went to university close to there and it never got quite that cold that long, either. So I checked the C&O canal, but that was no-go as well. I'm stumped.


----------



## Jeff_M

Alright, here is something a bit warmer.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I think it was a great one! It made everyone think. Took a hint or 2.
Made a great competition! 😀


----------



## hpeer

I rocgnoze this on instantly, I think! So I will skip, but am interested to know if I am correct.


----------



## hpeer

Zanshin said:


> @paulk - I thought of that as well, even with a full keel that yawl will have a lot of draft. @hpeer - it is a challenging picture, and the location has been narrowed down by subsequent posts. But the only place that I can think of is the C&D canal, and I've motored through it on my boat (sans mast) and it is much wider than the little creek in the pictures. Assuming the yacht was transported to the port of Baltimore, I looked at Google Maps and didn't find anything from Baltimore to Annapolis that would match. Plus I went to university close to there and it never got quite that cold that long, either. So I checked the C&O canal, but that was no-go as well. I'm stumped.


Delaware City is just up river from the Delaware mouth of the C&D. It is in an abandoned spur and has a historic canal lock a downtown park.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thats English Harbour... Antigua!


----------



## Zanshin

Crickey! To quote my favorite spy, "Missed it by _that _much..."


----------



## hpeer

^ my “guess” as well.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Freemans Beach, Antigua


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Or is it Freemans Bay? The beach under Shirly Heights. Or Shirley. Surely heights???????

Its 5 O'clock Somewhere Beach????????????????

HEEEEELLLLPPPP!


----------



## Jeff_M

Mark is correct with Freeman’s bay, or galleon beach.


----------



## Zanshin

Mark: Don't Call Me Shirley


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Wonderful, thanks  

Here's mine.


----------



## paulk

We have a bird sanctuary island near us in Milford, CT. We anchor in its lee overnight, and it is amazing to watch the egrets come to roost in their nests in the trees.


----------



## paulk

Seem to recall seeing that wall in photos relating to the Fastnet Race. Is that the Royal Yacht Squadron, at Cowes? Tricky since no burgee or national flag is visible.

Further research shows that the flagpole is not right for it to be the RYS. The RYS wall is somewhat more imposing too, with gun embrasures. Does look English though.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Nope, not Milford CT


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Nope, not Cowes, UK.


----------



## hpeer

I’ve got nothing on this one.
East Coast or Great lakes.
North of NY.
Somewhere.
That gun is an American kind of thing.
Glass against cold breeze.
Land has some relief not found Southward much.
Metropolitan setting in background.
At first I was all excited because I saw a sub.
Then I put my good glasses on.


----------



## Arcb

I think it's somewhere hot, or at least decent year round. Those sun shades look permanent, but don't look like they could carry a snow load. Doesn't look like geography I have seen in the Southern US. 

I am thinking Mediteranean or Australia Maybe.


----------



## SanderO

not Jones Beach


----------



## SanderO

It's a yacht club


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Not Jones Beach. 

😊


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

SanderO said:


> It's a yacht club


Yup, aint no Aero Club. 

Mark


----------



## SanderO

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yup, aint no Aero Club.
> 
> Mark


ever heard of sea planes? ;-)


----------



## hpeer

From the small craft it must be relatively protected water.

That architecture say “NY” to me.

I am thinking LIS.


----------



## hpeer

So how about Oyster Bay?
Even though I cant find the yacht club.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Not the area of LIS where you can see NYC.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

hpeer said:


> So how about Oyster Bay?
> Even though I cant find the yacht club.



Nope.


----------



## hpeer

Tease!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Time for a hint:



SanderO said:


> ever heard of sea planes? ;-)



Enjoy


Mark 😊


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Another hint??????????????????????










And the other hint was SanderO's: "Sea Planes"


Mark


----------



## SanderO

City Island


----------



## Zanshin

Is that flag defaced or not?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

@SanderO No, Not City Island.

@Zanshin Undefaced.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

With the cannon in the foreground:


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - I think I lived about 200 yards from this location for a year, but the Royal Sydney Yacht Squadron wouldn't let me into the front door! I lived right at the top of Peel Street and tried inquiring about a membership there. It seems that one's grandchildren are put on the waiting list at birth (or perhaps at conception) so that they might be able to become members before they reach their dotage.

Australia, Kirribilli. That last picture looks like it might be Fort Denison.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Royal Sydney Yacht Squadron
> 
> Australia, Kirribilli. That last picture looks like it might be Fort Denison.



Yes, Exactly! I've been a member since 1976 (although they claim only since 1978).
Membership has eased up as everyone is dying and the fees are beyond remarkable and theres no marina. (Harbourside councils wont allow marinas in Sydney Harbour as the only people who could benifit are rich sailing boat owners! )

For @paulk the RSYS has the warrant to fly the undefaced blue ensign. Neatly trapping you with your answer of the Royal Yacht Squadron. Yes, and the cannon is smaller.!

Zanshin, your go!!


----------



## Zanshin

I didn't know you were a member, Mark; I'd have expected you to wear a blazer, regimental tie and funky hats at all times 🤭
The happy turtle in this picture has gone to the great ocean in the sky since I took this picture:


----------



## Minnewaska

Pretty sure that photo is from the trip, where you passed us (motor sailing) heading through Thatch Cut the next day. I'm betting we're both in that anchorage photo. If I'm right, the whole place was leveled during the Irmaria double hurricanes. I wish I had a good pic to post, or I'd guess it more specifically. Begins with a C. Just down the beach, from a more famous island joint. Great thread, I just don't have enough material to play along, so these can be hints for the others, if I'm right.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I know where it is... but will bow out for today as I am off SCUBA diving. If no one has it by tonight I will say my answer


----------



## Zanshin

Both Minnewaska and Mark might be right if they'd actually named a place, sort of like Fermat's scribbling in the margin


----------



## hpeer

I don’t recognize it and it doesn’t have an Eastern Carib feel.

But it is lovely.


----------



## Zanshin

@hpeer - it should have that feel, here's another image from the same seat but turned around 180 degrees:


----------



## Minnewaska

It’s a gimme I was right. The name of the place is actually on that wall, but you wouldn’t know it, if you didn’t already know to look for it.


----------



## hpeer

Maybe the color of the water threw me.

Union Island perchance?


----------



## Zanshin

@Minnewaska - I used Photoshop on 3 locations to blank out the name, I didn't think I'd missed any...
@hpeer - No, not union island.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK. I'm back from diving so I'll say.
This is Falmouth Harbour, Antigua. That restaurant was meant to be 'the' cruisers hang but I must have been late and never liked it.

The name is Green Iguana Cafe.

Or is it the Green Turtle? OK its the Turtle Bar. Not the Fat Turtle. I think its either the Green Turtle or is it the Happy Turtle as Zanshin mentioned. I think thats a trick.


Bugger. 

I don't remember. I know its not there now.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ooooooooooooooooooooops! I'm wrong!!!!!!!!!!

I withdraw my entry before you can say "Mark you're WRONG!!!!!!"


----------



## hpeer

OK then since Mark is WRONG I will say The Saints, but I don’t know which harbor.

But if I am right I will go check it out.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

You're all getting banned 🤬


----------



## Jeff_M

I think it is Great Harbour on Jost Van Dyke. Not sure what the bar is.. Not Foxy's because we can't see the little dock at that end of the beach.


----------



## Minnewaska

Zanshin said:


> I used Photoshop on 3 locations to blank out the name, I didn't think I'd missed any...


You missed a very obscure one. I’ll point it out, if someone gets it. 

I think the name of the bar is a critical part of the answer, since the photo was so specific. But, I don‘t make the rules.


----------



## SanderO

I recall a little restaurant on the road between the Dockyard and Falmouth, but not the name... that restaurant may have become this one. I am remembering from the early to mid 90s. I might have a snap shot... not digital of it.


----------



## Jeff_M

Corsairs on JVD, BVI?


----------



## Zanshin

@Minnewaska - I found that one after looking at the photo again.
@SanderO - Not one of those places, the view from those restaurants is to the mangroves in the far corner of English Harbour. There are some really good places on that stretch of road. The place in the picture is a well known watering hole on this rather small island whose name makes me think of a baroque Flemish painter who did much work in the U.K. and whose paintings I've seen at the National Gallery and also in the Pinakothek.


----------



## Zanshin

@Jeff_M - I must have been typing the previous entry when you correctly guessed Corsair's Bar/Restaurant on Jost van Dyke in the BVI. The owner, Vinnie, is as much a character as the bar backdrop in the picture above! You are up, @Jeff_M! (The painter I referred to was Anthony van Dyck)

Peewee Herman's hat also has Corsair's on it... missed that as well...

It seems that the name of the island, D Y K E, triggers something in the forum software and won't be displayed.


----------



## Minnewaska

Zanshin said:


> I found that one after looking at the photo again.


It was on the hat of the doll. Good pic.


----------



## Jeff_M

If not for the hint that the name of the bar was in the picture, I wouldn't have found it. I had suspected it was Tortola in the background of the original photo, but I had to really look at how the boats were sitting to figure out which island it might be.

With my last picture being guessed almost immediately I've struggling to figure out what would be a good one that isn't too recognizable but doesn't necessarily require someone to have been there to narrow it down.

🤞this does the trick:


----------



## hpeer

San Juan, PR


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Don't give hints too soon. It might take a bit of nutting out.


----------



## Jeff_M

Well, that didn't take long to narrow down the port.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Its not that old as there's iron reinforcing in the concrete.
ILIA B as the red channel markers are on the right going in.
Finial on the right looks Spanish.
Black mould looks tropical.
Ship on the horizon.... 10 nms off the coast.

Havana, Cuba, the entry to Marina Hemmingway?

Mark


----------



## hpeer

The photo is taken from about the little castle on the right. You can see the buoys in the photo; 3 and 4.


----------



## Jeff_M

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Its not that old as there's iron reinforcing in the concrete.
> ILIA B as the red channel markers are on the right going in.
> Finial on the right looks Spanish.
> Black mould looks tropical.
> Ship on the horizon.... 10 nms off the coast.
> 
> Havana, Cuba, the entry to Marina Hemmingway?
> 
> Mark


Many good points Mark. The fort is actually much older, but the US was still actively using it after WW2, so the iron rebar may have been from one of the changes through the forts existence. Originally Spanish, so another design aspect correctly identified...


----------



## Jeff_M

hpeer said:


> The photo is taken from about the little castle on the right. You can see the buoys in the photo; 3 and 4.
> View attachment 140772


That's the one. El Morro. Over to you for the next one.


----------



## hpeer

I was in El Morrow about 15-20 years ago, before my sailing days. Something about the geography stuck in my head, that particular orientation. 

Those little guard cupolas were sometimes used as impromptu out houses, which definitely stuck in my nose. The old historic district was nice, but we stayed out of the modern parts of the city. 

And on to the photo. The second photo is a very unusual view of this prominent feature.


----------



## SanderO

St Lucia


----------



## Zanshin

I think SanderO is right, it looks like it could be Anse la Raye on St. Lucia seen from the water.

Edit: No, it doesn't look right. The mountain looks very much like St. Kitts, though - but the anchorage doesn't.


----------



## SanderO

Perhaps St Kitts. Haven't been down in the region since the mid 90s...


----------



## hpeer

Not St Kitts or St Lucia.


----------



## Interlude

Well now back from the hinter lands (read no cell or internet) and my goodness has there been some great pics! I also now struggle with not a lot of recognizable offerings and will be leaving again in two days but the current pic looks like the site of the worst volcanic eruption for human life in the 20th century. If so then being in jail there was a blessing in disguise for a survivor.


----------



## hpeer

Interlude,

Congrats!!!! Me Pelee, Saint Pierre, Martinque. Think fast, you have little time to post your pic.

Pelee blew and killed nearly everyone in town. The situation was worse because folks from the surrounding villages came to St Pierre thinking it would be safe. In the first photo you can see there is a bluff behind the town that would appear to shield the town from danger. But alas no.

Pelee grew a monumental spire out or the crater, taller than the Eiffel Tower, which then collapsed. And a couple kf years later there was a second eruption that again killed a large number of folks in a high land village. The government had denied permission to evacuate. 

Pelee is a nice hike, My old legs found it arduous. There is one section where you climb a wall on ladders. I found the placards at the base of the trail did not adequately prepare me for the level of effort involved, judging from other trekkers comments that was a common complaint. I think I took 5 hours.


----------



## Interlude

Hmmm...I was avoiding directly IDing it on purpose but it appears the cat is out of the bag so will try to dig up something. May have to resort to scanning old 35mm photos from back in the day. My biggest concern is not being able to field guesses at times over the next weekish once gone again. Also for what's it's worth, Mt. Pelee, it appears, is awakening again.


----------



## Interlude

Ok...














A good hike as well. Two different views from at or near the top.


----------



## Jeff_M

I can't help but notice that the settled areas in the photos are on higher grounds rather than down near the sea level. Combined with the hint of it also being a good hike it reminds me of an eastern Caribbean island that is known for having built a rather challenging road from the port up the flatter areas that have been settled.

I have not yet visited, so I don't recognize the view to be certain, but hope to at some point if its the place I am thinking of.


----------



## Interlude

If the road up to "the Bottom" is tough you should see the airport! Makes the strip on St. Martin look expansive. No tourists hanging on a fence for the jet wash either!


----------



## Zanshin

@Interlude - that gave it away, I wasn't certain until I saw "The Bottom" --- Saba Island is my guess.


----------



## Interlude

Zanshin said:


> @Interlude - that gave it away, I wasn't certain until I saw "The Bottom" --- Saba Island is my guess.


Yup, aren't many places ya have to go up to get to "The Bottom"! The whole 13 square KM island is essentially the top of....wait for it...the dormant volcano Mt. Scenery! There are actually a couple beaches there , though small, which is why it is clearly not a major tourist destination. It is not the most visited island by boat as there are only two designated anchorage zones within the Saba National Marine Park: one between Ladder Bay and Wells Bay and one in front of the Fort Bay Harbor. Both a good wet dingy ride. It is the highest point in the Netherlands, which of course having much territory below sea level is not saying much!

I'm outta here for a bit again and the ID is now in the capable hands of Zanshin...hey you started it! 😊


----------



## SanderO

Iles des Saintes


----------



## Zanshin

Thanks. I'm looking at the photos I have here on board and I opted to choose this one - located quite some distance from Saba:









What country and what city is this picture from? Bonus points for narrowing it down even further as this location even has it's own Wiki page


----------



## SanderO

Holland or Germany


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I wish people would STOP giving hints!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When you say "What country and what city is this picture from? " It means its NOT from the USA, and it IS a city.
Thats just cut off 90% of all potential locations!!

Stop the hints cos it stops the fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

<Breath>

OK it Europe. 
I think the current is boat wash, not current in the channel.
It looks big. 
N real city behind it.
Old buildings.

It must be a canal off a large waterway.

Let me think about this.

Don't give hints for 24 hours please!


----------



## SanderO

On the North Sea..
Don't know the area personally.
Copenhagen?


----------



## hpeer

OK then….

European architecture …. Western Europe
The barges in back appear to have spuds, indicating shoal waters. 
That green tug reminds me of some Danish (IIRC) company. Perhaps Damen in the Netherlands? Of course that doesn't say much about where the photo was taken.


----------



## MacBlaze

My WAG is Germany and the Rhine.... Mainz?


----------



## MacBlaze

MacBlaze said:


> My WAG is Germany and the Rhine.... Mainz?


No wait. I looked real close...I'm pretty sure that ship says Hamburg. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_of_Hamburg


----------



## Zanshin

I'm glad there's been a ... lively ... thread here. While I am originally from Mainz, even my 2.5m draft wouldn't make it there, but @MacBlaze 's second guess is good enough for me. It is indeed a picture of the largest dry dock in Germany, in Hamburg - the Blohm & Voss Nr. 17 - here's the wiki link with some pictures of the Queen Elizabeth entering: Elbe 17 Blohm & Voss

I thought my obfuscation took out the Hamburg.


----------



## MacBlaze

I looked at Hamburg from the satellite view. Now there's a city I would go to in a boat without a pilot. Holy waterways Batman! As for the obfuscation...it is amazing what the human brain will fill in. Hopefully I did a better job with this ship...










And for Mark, this may or may not be a city. But I am pretty sure it is in a country.


----------



## Arcb

US Navy and USCG Buoy tender, looks like a big one. Looks like the West Coast, big place though. Is that smog or wildfire smoke?

San Francisco?


----------



## SanderO

San Francisco


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Omaha, Nebraska??


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> US Navy and USCG Buoy tender, looks like a big one. Looks like the West Coast, big place though. Is that smog or wildfire smoke?
> 
> San Francisco?


Huh Too easy. That is the Jeremiah O'Brien in the bay doing a sail past during Fleet Week. (https://www.ssjeremiahobrien.org/) 

The SS Jeremiah O'Brien is one of two remaining fully functional Liberty ships of the 2,710 built and launched during World War II. The O'Brien has the distinction of being the last unaltered Liberty ship and remains historically accurate. She is generally moored at Pier 45, Fisherman's Wharf.

I highly recommend visiting SF during Fleet Week if you like ships and planes (and museums and sour dough and good food and...)


----------



## Arcb

I figured an (ex?) US Navy ship could be found just about any where in the world, but for there to be an ex US Navy ship AND a Juniper Class sea going buoy tender (which I have now identified as the USCGC Aspen), it pretty much had to be a major US port. San Francisco was my best guess 

Staying with the same theme, no obfuscation necessary, driving snow is doing that for me, but I think this location can be deduced by someone who hasn't been there.


----------



## SanderO

Arcb said:


> I figured an (ex?) US Navy ship could be found just about any where in the world, but for there to be an ex US Navy ship AND a Juniper Class sea going buoy tender (which I have now identified as the USCGC Aspen), it pretty much had to be a major US port. San Francisco was my best guess
> 
> Staying with the same theme, no obfuscation necessary, driving snow is doing that for me, but I think this location can be deduced by someone who hasn't been there.
> View attachment 140797


Looks like you jumped the gun mate.


----------



## SanderO

View attachment 140800


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - It looks like ArcB guessed correctly first, shortly before your post. Could you remove your picture (for later, of course) so that there is no confusion?


----------



## SanderO

You are wrong... the time stamp of my stamp is earlier AND he doesn't mention the city.


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - Post #230 is from ArcB and mentions "San Francisco". Your post is Post #231, and came one hour after @Arcb. The original Picture was posted as Post #229.


----------



## SanderO

You're correct.... I missed that. Apologies


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - No worries and I'm sure you'll get to post that picture again sometime soon.
@Arcb - I guess the Caribbean and anything south of the 40th parallel is ruled out. A Narrow lock leading to a big body of water doesn't narrow it down too much for me. But it feels like more of a Great Lakes than an ocean lock.


----------



## Arcb

Definitely not the Caribbean 

Not really the Great Lakes either.

I guess narrow lock is a relative idea, but our 50 foot beam doesn't come close to filling the lock.


----------



## SanderO

Great Lakes?


----------



## Arcb

SanderO said:


> Great Lakes?


It's not really the Great Lakes, but it is that watershed area. It's East of the Mississipi. 

The Lake itself is relatively small. 

I am not necessarily looking for the lakes name, could be the lake, the towns, or the name of the lock itself. 

Here is a pic of my Hobie anchored at the beach in warmer weather to give a sense of the size of the lake.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That's one of the set of 3 Locks going down into the lake by Montreal. 
Magnificent locks with an amazing view. I don't remember the name if the locks or lake, or the waterway without cheating but it's Weland Canal before Montréal and the St Lawrence River after, further east, isn't it? 
So these locks are on the Wekand Canal. 


Mark


----------



## Arcb

Mark takes the torch. It's not the Welland Canal but your geographic description is spot on, so I think that is in the spirit of the game. This is one of the locks just East of Montreal on the St Lawrence River. It is "Eisenhower Lock", Massena, New York. 

The picture was taken on the 24th of December and we tied up in Montreal for Christmas day. 

The Lock itself bypasses Moses Saunders Power dam, a massive power project that generates about 1000 megawatts on the Canadian Side and over 900 Megawatts on the New York side. Several villages were flooded here in 1958 to create the reservoir forming what is locally known as the "lost villages". One can swim and snorkel old houses, churches, hotels and barns on the lake.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

We came down them on a 68 footer on a cruise from Muskegon, Michigan to Nova Scotia... In 1993.
Stuck in my memory. 😊

Give me a few minutes to get a photo. It's dinner time... And Marjorie is cooking (I just shoved her in a pot with a few onions) 


😊


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

What and where.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife




----------



## Arcb

My guess for what is maybe a prison. Where, I have no idea 🤣


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - I think I know the city, but I'll have to wait for the 24h clock to expire so that I can use google earth to get the fort's name...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The What & Where disant include the name of that actual fort looking object. 😁 But you're welcome to name it if u can. 

Another hint before that 24 hours 😅


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

This is a _hint_ (A hint may not be the actual location itself as its on land!!!!!)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife




----------



## MacBlaze

Navarone? (Which I know is a fictional place  )


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MacBlaze said:


> Navarone? (Which I know is a fictional place  )



LOLOLOL What makes you think theres any fiction in the photos?

But Navarone is a brilliant answer. Wrong but brilliant!


----------



## SanderO

Dunkirk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife




----------



## MarkofSeaLife

@SanderO No, not Dunkirk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife




----------



## MarkofSeaLife




----------



## Zanshin

The address on the building gave the country away, I think. France and Germany will use "bis" on a house number and this doesn't look like Germany. And that fort certainly doesn't look like anything I saw on the Med side. So that narrows it down to a couple of thousand miles of coastline on the Atlantic side...


----------



## Arcb

I am starting to think we may be looking at sections of the Atlantic Wall in Normandy, but Where idk.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Not that I'd be giving a hint - I won't as I'm a dispicable human - but why don't you have a look at the pictures and work out if those uniforms/tanks etc are absolutely and utterly authentic? Or maybe they're not. 😂🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## MarkofSeaLife




----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Close up view from Post 260 and 261


----------



## Minnewaska

Bastille day celebration. Just trying to remember where you said you were at the time. Marseilles?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Minnewaska said:


> Bastille day celebration. Just trying to remember where you said you were at the time. Marseilles?


Nope, not Bastille Day - Fête National. Not Marseille.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Time for another hint.

So we are after the location that is in posts 248 and 249.

In this location there were 22,000 American casualties, 2,800 killed, 5,700 missing - and if they're still missing can we say they died?; and 13,500 wounded

The people I have showing in uniform commemorate/celebrate these events every year. The uniforms they wear are authentic. Many have letters from the American families that allow them to wear these real American uniforms. 

The vehicles are real. Most were lost by the US army in the days around this event and were snaffled up by local farmers who used the engines to pull their ploughs.

I'll give you a map as another hint 

The map is taken from the Command Post in post 260.


----------



## Zanshin

The last picture really confirmed the town. The map just sealed the deal. But I did have to go to Google Maps to get the name of the Fort:

Fort de l'Ile Pelée, off Cherbourg, France


----------



## Minnewaska

Zanshin said:


> Fort de l'Ile Pelée


Correct town, wrong fort I think. There are three. I'd post it, but I've scoured my pics and, while I have tons, very few have identifiable location features. I had one in waiting, but have a feeling I used it in your last thread. Love this idea though.

p.s. yes, I googled after the required 24hrs were up.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yes, perfectly correct, Zanshin! Your go!!

Cherbourgs _rade de Cherbourg_ literally, the Roadstead of Cherbourg is the worlds second largest man-made harbour and was the lynchpin to the US/Allied D-Day Invasion of Normandy.
Whilst most troops headed towards Paris, Eisenhower realised all would be lost if the troops coundt be resupplied. 2 floating harbours had been built in England, towed to Normandie and were setup within days. But these were temporary and Cherbourg needed to be taken immediately. So 4 Divisions were sent West and the Battle of Cherbourg commenced. It took a month and the loss of 22,000 casualties. Battle of Cherbourg - Wikipedia

Whilst the Allied countried celebrate VE Day - Victory in Europe when Berlin fell, the French people celebrate their Liberation as at D-Day "*Débarquement de Normandie".*
Now each year, chop out Covid years, for a the whole week thousands of French people dress in, often, authentic American uniforms - many with letters of approval from the American families (clothing was name tagged for washing!). Fighting vehicles of all types have been restored and theres hundreds of fully operating Sherman Tanks rolling up and down the roads. These vehicles were wrecks of the battle but nothing went to waste by the impoverished French farmers. Before the metal was cold the vehicles were hauled away and put in barns and the engines used for tractors.

The French people celebrate Débarquement in a very intriguing way: By emulating the Americans who gave them their freedom.










The displays dotted around the D-Day Beaches are amazing.










Omaha Beach, Normandie. No cover to fight your way ashore. It must have been horrible.
The American flag was placed there by French people. There were really very few American tourists... all were French people, from all over France celebrating,












The Authenticity of some of the re-enactment groups was incredible. The detail!











Many shops were painted.



Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Minnewaska said:


> Correct town, wrong fort I think. There are three. I'd post it, but I've scoured my pics and, while I have tons, very few have identifiable location features. I had one in waiting, but have a feeling I used it in your last thread. Love this idea though.


Actually each photo in posts 248 and 249 were different forts. Fort Central and Fort De l'est


----------



## Minnewaska

Yup. Found it here.









File:Cherbourg-Fort-de-l'est.jpg - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zanshin

That was an excellent run of pictures, Mark. It ended up being a lot more difficult and took longer than I originally thought, as there were so many clues.

This should be much easier to identify. Where is it and as a bonus question, what is it?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Sorry it went so long I thought the correlation of the soldiers in period uniforms would localise it immedietly. Lol


----------



## hpeer

I have seen this.

Isle de Saints, le Borgue harbor I think.

I know it is written up in the cruising guide but I forget what it is.


----------



## Zanshin

The building reads "Bateau des Iles" (before I photoshopped it) and @hpeer has it correctly. It is in the Iles des Saintes, part of Guadeloupe. The building houses a doctor's office. All yours, @hpeer


----------



## hpeer

Nice office, if you MUST work.
Name Island and harbor.


----------



## SanderO

Marigot Bay


----------



## hpeer

Not Marigo


----------



## Zanshin

Something Spanish speaking and not too affluent. Perhaps Cuba?


----------



## SanderO

Puerto Rico


----------



## paulk

WWII site, from the tanks and troop's gear. The bunch of guys are standing in front of an address that has French numbers (bis is French for a sub-number, like 'apartment 6 B', or in this case, "house number 16 B". Do they do that in Spain too?) The gun embrasures of the fort look much older than WWII though, and there's not enough reinforced concrete for the 1940's.


----------



## Zanshin

@paulk - a bit late, we're already on the next image


----------



## hpeer

Not the harbor, but the Capital, which should make the harbor easy.


----------



## SanderO

Dominican Republic


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

SanderO said:


> Dominican Republic


LOLOL That is a country. The question is for the Harbor! (HarboUr)


----------



## SanderO

dUnno


----------



## Zanshin

Santo Domingo, Dominica?


----------



## hpeer

I guess the flag helped?

Yes, DR.

Now the harbor.


----------



## hpeer

Santo Domingo has this really weird kinda harbor right in the old city, almost across the street from the last picture. 
The pictured mystery harbor is in a much more natural setting. In fact you can see a flight of egrets who like to roost in the mangroves.i


----------



## Zanshin

I thought that there is only one big harbour in the city - that's the only one I know without resorting to google maps.


----------



## hpeer

Santo Domingo is the capital of the DR. This harbor is in the DR, but not in Santo Domingo. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Arcb

Puerto Plata?


----------



## hpeer

As far as I recall Puerto Plata has only a commercial port. 

This is a yachty hole.


----------



## MacBlaze

Now we are just going to start guessing random DR places  The town images are definitely Santo Domingo (Puerta del Conde, Ciudad Colonial Santo Domingo) and Google tells me Boca Chica is the only anchorage nearby. So... Boca Chica?


----------



## hpeer

Puerto Plata was closer, much.


----------



## skalashn

Luperon? I believe this is a yachty hole #1 in DR, although I have never been.


----------



## hpeer

LUPERON?
YES!!!!!

I was surprised it took so long once the DR was identified. Luperon has to be the most well known anchorage in the DR. We at least to ME it is.

We spent 3 weeks exploring the DR before heading further East. 

Luperon is a Love it or Hate it kinda place. No pristine water. Or even much in the way of sailing opportunity. But it is a great spot to hang out on the cheap and explore the DR or just readjust your blood alcohol level, in case you are low. The restaurant at the marina was fantastic and inexpensive. Town was interesting especially once you got used to the vibe. You walk into the hardware store and the first thing you see is a massive end cap of rum.

Time for a new mystery picture.

skalashn…. You are up.


----------



## skalashn

Not too many hints in this photo but it is a well known entrance to major harbour.


----------



## MacBlaze

Oooh good one. I will give someone else a chance as i ma running low on pics. But if I find one I am in there like a dirty shirt.


----------



## hpeer

Interesting, I also think I may know this one. 
I wish there was a way to record my guess without revealing it.

Yup confirmed it on Google Earth.


----------



## Zanshin

Looks like some fortifications in addition to the lighthouse, but the geology and flora certainly don't match what I'd expect in Europe. It looks like Canada and I don't think anything like that exists on the west coast. What could be worth protecting on that coast. New Brunswick, perhaps some entrance to St. John (I recall seeing those reversing falls with cliffs in pictures)?


----------



## SanderO

Guadaloupe, near Vieux Point looking north


----------



## skalashn

Zanshin got the country and the coast right, but I think there would be a lot more trees if it was New Brunswick!


----------



## SanderO

St John


----------



## Arcb

St John's Newfoundland. The fortifications held gun batteries to protect the Harbour. Additional gun batteries and a signal station are located on the top of the hill over the city. This is the second location I know from attending a wedding- I was at a wedding at the Battery Hotel and we did wedding party photos at the battery in the photo.


----------



## Arcb

Whoops, I see Sander O beat me to it while I was typing.


----------



## SanderO

Arcb said:


> Whoops, I see Sander O beat me to it while I was typing.


I am guessing.


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - you might have been guessing, but you guessed correctly and were first!
@Arcb - I hadn't thought that far north, I haven't been to St. John in Canada, just the one in the USVI and St. Johns in Antigua  But I did get to spend some quality time in the snow around Goose Bay many years ago.

The images of the entrance in Google maps and google images is pretty impressive.


----------



## skalashn

It is St. John's, Newfoundland, over to SanderO!

On the other side of the entrance is Signal Hill, where the first transtlantic radio transmission was received in 1901.

This photo was taken from the same spot, looking in:


----------



## SanderO




----------



## hpeer

St John’S Newfoundland
St John New Brunswick

I have sailed into that harbor twice.
I even flew through it once. USCG, 1975, on Ice Patrol, the pilots were trying to impress their local companions so they did a low pass through the narrows.
My Father was stationed on Signal Hill early in WWII. Later he was discharged out to the Merchant Marine and went on to become a 90 day wonder Third Engineer.


----------



## MacBlaze

I have no idea really but the only beach I have eve been on that looked like that was Saint Pierre - Michelon... maybe that will help by at least by the process of elimination


----------



## Minnewaska

North America.


----------



## hpeer

OK, I dont see a lot of clues other than the light house, which appears to be wooden?

I think this is salt water as I think I see debris at the high tide line?

The stone shore says New England, above Long Island Sound?


----------



## Zanshin

@hpeer - I don't know, that fine champagne sand on the beach makes me think of Polynesia  Seriously, though; I am going to guess a lighthouse close to Newport, RI. I remember sailing past one and wondering how long the wood might last.


----------



## Minnewaska

I've sailed past this lighthouse about 1,000 times. That may be a clue. If no one gets it, I'll spike the ball later or tomorrow.


----------



## SanderO

good work.....


----------



## Zanshin

Any more clues?


----------



## SanderO

hmmmmm

an Island you race around


----------



## Zanshin

Aha - I think that gave it away in conjunction with the other posts in the thread - Block Island north lighthouse.


----------



## SanderO

Block Island it is!


----------



## Zanshin

That was a lucky guess on my part as I haven't been to Block Island. Here's another shoreline for the thread that I took while hiking:


----------



## SanderO

Ireland


----------



## Zanshin

Ireland is a big country, you'd have to get a bit closer to guess it correctly.

But it's not in Ireland ⛵


----------



## MacBlaze

Because its my last name I guess: *Dunnottar Castle, Stronghold of the Keiths *


----------



## Zanshin

@MacBlaze - you are close, but no cigar.


----------



## SanderO

Dundee


----------



## Zanshin

Both @SanderO and @MacBlaze have guessed the right general location, but both of you are too far north.


----------



## SanderO

I don't know scotland

Inverness


----------



## Zanshin

Still further south. This is indeed along the coastline of the North Sea. I don't have my full photo collection here, otherwise I'd post some more of this area; but those ruins are pretty distinct - and I'll declare open season for this with Google Maps.


----------



## Arcb

I am thinking of the Netflix show. Bebenburgh or Bamburg?


----------



## Zanshin

I don't know that show but your Bamburgh guess is very, very close, less than 10 miles away! I think it fair to give you the virtual baton, the actual location is Dunstanburgh Castle seen from the "The Bathing House" just south of it. The picture makes it look like it might be on an island, but it isn't. Good job, all yours, @Arcb


----------



## Arcb

The show is called "The Last Kingdom" based on the novels of the same name by Bernard Cornwell. Fun books, kind of historical fiction about the Viking invasion of Northumbria. The books are better than the show, both are fun though.

I think this pic should require no clues. I didn't take this pic myself, it was taken by my Sister in Law or Niece. My red Prindle 16 is in the mix.


----------



## paulk

Looks like setting off on one of those multi-mile raid/race things in FL. Near Key West?


----------



## hpeer

Clothing would suggest a cooler climate than Key West.
Bridge is suspension, which tells me it has lots of air draft; BIG commercial traffic use this water.
My first thought was in the Chesapeake but that looks to be a single bridge, not a twined structure like Back Bay. 
Humm????

The lack of visible twin structures not withstanding I am gonna SWAG this as the Lower Chesapeake taken from the Eastern shore. That is the bay bridge tunnel, more specifically the suspension bridges on the Northern end of the complex. IIRC the northern end of the structure is on Fishermans Island?


----------



## Arcb

Paul, you are warm. It is a dinghy race. The rules state:

"If you are not an expert paddler and/or sailor, do not enter this race. Even if you are a well-prepared expert you may DIE – yes, you may DIE"


----------



## Arcb

Hpeer, I have never seen Chesapeake Bay


----------



## hpeer

Ah well, in places it looks a lot like your picture!


----------



## Minnewaska

paulk said:


> Looks like setting off on one of those multi-mile raid/race things in FL. Near Key West?


Yes, but I'm betting your close to the finish line and the answer is the starting line.

I'd guess myself, but I just don't have photos with good clues in them that I didn't use in the last thread like this. Tons of photos, but often just nature. Could be too frustrating.


----------



## Arcb

Here is another shot towards the bridge.

The blue wing sail trimaran belongs to two time Tornado Olympic Medalist and 1988 Stars and Stripes Americas Cup sailor Randy Smyth.


----------



## MacBlaze

Fort Desoto Park? The Everglades Challenge? And Arc... you're crazy.


----------



## Arcb

Macblaze has it, Tampa Bay, Fort Desoto Park. The bridge is the Sunshine Skyway Bridge. Hpeer was right about it being for big ships 180 feet of clearance from the water to the bottom of the bridge, bridge is over 4 miles long with the longest span being 1200 feet.

Macblaze got the bonus question too about what race it was too.



















Macblaze has the torch!


----------



## MacBlaze

I don't know if this is an easy one or a hard one, so I am adding an extra pic as a clue.


----------



## SanderO

Paris.. or the Seine in France somewhere


----------



## MacBlaze

SanderO said:


> Paris.. or the Seine in France somewhere


Nope.


----------



## SanderO

Italy?


----------



## MacBlaze

SanderO said:


> Italy?


Much colder


----------



## Zanshin

Not a bad wine selection on the wall - I can see some Grand Cru bottles that I'd like to own (the contents of). Even though I'm a wine bozo, I haven't been there (yet). Could this be a bridge across the Dordogne around Saint-Émilion?


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> Not a bad wine selection on the wall - I can see some Grand Cru bottles that I'd like to own (the contents of). Even though I'm a wine bozo, I haven't been there (yet). Could this be a bridge across the Dordogne around Saint-Émilion?


I had my first glass of a Sauternes Chateau Laville right at that table and was blown away by how such a sweet wine could not be cloying.

But no. Not the Dordogne.


----------



## Zanshin

Hmmm... The Sauternes isn't on a river... But I have had some incredible d'Yquem. The name of the closest river escapes me right now, but I think we are in the correct part of the world. The only other name I can think of is the Dordogne river, and I think that is a quite a bit bigger.

Is this picture in France?


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> Hmmm... The Sauternes isn't on a river... But I have had some incredible d'Yquem. The name of the closest river escapes me right now, but I think we are in the correct part of the world. The only other name I can think of is the Dordogne river, and I think that is a quite a bit bigger.
> 
> Is this picture in France?


I'm thinking you are ignoring the obvious—I'm not that clever. But yes. France


----------



## Interlude

Well just got back into digital connections after a nice respite from such and lo and behold a bridge! Y'all may remember I love my bridges and lighthouses so can't resist, though will be sorely pressed to come up with an ID if correct but...Pont de Pierre in Bordeaux -Aquitaine, France. If so we may thank Mr. Bonaparte for this 17 arch bridge.


----------



## Zanshin

As mentioned, I missed the obvious - I was looking at places in the Bordeaux, but missed thinking about the city of Bordeaux!!!


----------



## hpeer

No Sangria or Boone Farm so above my pay grade.


----------



## MacBlaze

Interlude said:


> Well just got back into digital connections after a nice respite from such and lo and behold a bridge! Y'all may remember I love my bridges and lighthouses so can't resist, though will be sorely pressed to come up with an ID if correct but...Pont de Pierre in Bordeaux -Aquitaine, France. If so we may thank Mr. Bonaparte for this 17 arch bridge.


That's it. The Pont de pierre in Bordeaux, connects the left bank of the Garonne River to the right bank and, as mentioned, was instigated by Mr Bonaparte, although not built until later during the Bourbon Restoration. It was apparently the only bridge in Bordeaux until 1965.

On a more relevant note, it constitutes the legal frontier between the maritime domain and the river domain in the port of Bordeaux.

We went to "wine school" while visiting Bordeaux. Sooooo much wine!


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> That's it. The Pont de pierre in Bordeaux, connects the left bank of the Garonne River to the right bank and, as mentioned, was instigated by Mr Bonaparte, although not built until later during the Bourbon Restoration. It was apparently the only bridge in Bordeaux until 1965.
> 
> On a more relevant note, it constitutes the legal frontier between the maritime domain and the river domain in the port of Bordeaux.
> 
> We went to "wine school" while visiting Bordeaux. Sooooo much wine!


I like a good wine, though more of a beer snob, but as far as the Bourbon Restoration mentioned, I am all in for a good Bourbon! lol

I am afraid that I have little access aboard for possible digital ID's but should before end of day be home, though may be late, as have now been relegated to scanning old 35mm pix to come up with something IDable! Shouldn't have ID'd this one but can't help myself with bridges and lighthouses! "Wine School" sounds great!


----------



## paulk

Sailed by there once, en route from Royan to Arcachon. Didn't see the bridge - it was too far in.


----------



## Interlude

Ok here we go. Have been here by car, boat and plane. My grandfather helped build the structure that this view is from the top of. My father as a child, during the depression era, used to dive for quarters from the nearby pier, thrown by ferry boat passengers. Where and what is the structure?


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Sailed by there once, en route from Royan to Arcachon. Didn't see the bridge - it was too far in.


A'Bridge too Far'! Sorry couldn't help myself! It's late and am soon to be in never never land..


----------



## SanderO

Narragansett Bay


----------



## Zanshin

Is that snow I see in the picture? That would mean that Sandy Eggo might not be correct. The roofs look too steep for California as well. Is this somewhere in the Long Island Sound?


----------



## SanderO

Groton CT


----------



## Minnewaska

Is it fair to keep throwing out multiple random guesses, without an answer?


----------



## SanderO

Minnewaska said:


> Is it fair to keep throwing out multiple random guesses, without an answer?


why not??????


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

SanderO said:


> why not??????


Because that's not what the op wanted. He wanted the feature the photo is taken FROM. Not OF. 

😊 😊 😊


----------



## SanderO

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Because that's not what the op wanted. He wanted the feature the photo is taken FROM. Not OF.
> 
> 😊 😊 😊


This is getting silly... Can we just have harbors or sea locations to identify... not bridges or radio towers or flag poles?

A radio tower or maybe a water tower


----------



## Interlude

Good morning. Sorry everyone else got up long before this didn't get to sleep till not too many hours ago person. As far as the guesses so far, they are not correct though Mark is correct as was wishing the structure and town, which is easy once the harbor has been identified. Only Zanshin has been employing good sleuthing skill it appears and his logic is also good. I would never have picked a random water tower or radio tower. Most municipalities would frown on folks simply climbing the 175 steps to the top of such regardless. I counted every step as a child climbing them. Hint later if not ID'd by then.


----------



## Minnewaska

SanderO said:


> why not??????


On the playground, it’s called hogging the ball. Doesn’t let others play too. It’s sportsmanlike to make your best guess and let others try. Once rejected, if others haven’t gotten it yet either, guess again.


----------



## Zanshin

While multiple guesses aren't disallowed, I see that the guess of "San Diego" was changed several hours later (and after I responded to it) to "Narragansett Bay" and that is not really in the spirit of a game where others see guesses and responses in the thread. But it is a game, and a thread in the internet, so there's little that can or should be policed. We'll just continue on the guessing thread.

Would this picture be somewhere in New England?


----------



## hpeer

Lots of hints here.
Has a ferry.
Warm enough for kids to swim in summer.
Arcitecture.
Sandy beach.
Not open ocean so somewhat protected.

So my guess is LIS or the Isles S of Cape Cod.

WHICH harbor? Narry a clue, would have to resort to a Google Earth or chart search.


----------



## Interlude

hpeer said:


> Lots of hints here.
> Has a ferry.
> Warm enough for kids to swim in summer.
> Arcitecture.
> Sandy beach.
> Not open ocean so somewhat protected.
> 
> So my guess is LIS or the Isles S of Cape Cod.
> 
> WHICH harbor? Narry a clue, would have to resort to a Google Earth or chart search.


Well it appears that some thoughtful research:

has determined it is east coast US.
My initial hints about the family history of the place/view eliminated any and all foreign countries.
The fact that my grandfather helped build it hints at some significance for it other than a water tower or such.
The mention of swimming and the sight of snow eliminates much of the southern US and extreme northern areas
A protected harbor with ferry service that has been in operation for quite a while with father dove for quarters hint initially. (actually well over a century) 
No possibility of anything such as 'silly' water towers or radio towers, as a child would not have climbed all 175 stairs to the top. Thus it is something that has stairs.
Almost chose the lighthouse barely visible near the end of the long point in the background but did not. Yup look closely.
11/11/1620 is a new hint


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

1620 was the Mayflowers arrival in America. 
So the port must be where she arrived... But there wouldn't have been a port. 

Those old fashioned idiots called new places by the last port/sponsors port... With a New on it. 

As it went from Portsmouth or Plymouth I would suggest it landed in New Plymouth as I've not heard of a New Portsmouth. 

So what did you're dear pappy build that's so high...? The Communications Tower. 

So my answer is New Plymouth taken from the top of the Communications Tower... (they were fashionable in the late 1960s and 70s) so I will say he built it in 1972.


Mark 😊


----------



## Interlude

MarkofSeaLife said:


> 1620 was the Mayflowers arrival in America.
> So the port must be where she arrived... But there wouldn't have been a port.
> 
> Those old fashioned idiots called new places by the last port/sponsors port... With a New on it.
> 
> As it went from Portsmouth or Plymouth I would suggest it landed in New Plymouth as I've not heard of a New Portsmouth.
> 
> So what did you're dear pappy build that's so high...? The Communications Tower.
> 
> So my answer is New Plymouth taken from the top of the Communications Tower... (they were fashionable in the late 1960s and 70s) so I will say he built it in 1972.
> 
> 
> Mark 😊


Lordy lordy y'all think about what we know, maybe even go back and read it again. My Grandfather helped build it, my father dove for quarters during the depression years. Clearly not a 60's or 70's kinda thing. Must remember you are from down under and thus may not know "the depression years". That would have been much of the 1930's.

Many people would likely say that the Pilgrims landed at a spot to be known as Plymouth. True, the Pilgrims did land at Plymouth, dubbing it originally ‘New Plymouth,” since they departed from Plymouth, England. But New Plymouth was not the Pilgrims’ first landing spot in the New World. They actually landed 5 weeks earlier at the ID site and signed the Mayflower Compact. This is the site of their 'first landing' which occurred on November 11th. 11/11/1620 was the hint.

oh, and what about that hard to see lighthouse on that 'long point'?

If not solved soon will post a giveaway picture.

....obtw I am 69 years wise.


----------



## Minnewaska

All but certain the Pilgrims never wound there way inside Plymouth harbor and stepped off on that rock either. That harbor is a pain, even marked with ATNs today. All tourist BS.


----------



## paulk

The Provincetown Pilgrim's Monument is in Provicetown, MA, where the Pilgrims landed before moving to Plymouth, where there was a better water supply and better soil for farming. We use the Monument to gauge our progress towards Maine after passing through the Cape Cod Canal. Watch out for the P-town/Boston fast ferry! We put in there once to refuel on a day with huge schools of baitfish roiling the water, and had a whale surface alongside , about 20' off our bow as we came up to Wood End Light.


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> The Provincetown Pilgrim's Monument is in Provicetown, MA, where the Pilgrims landed before moving to Plymouth, where there was a better water supply and better soil for farming. We use the Monument to gauge our progress towards Maine after passing through the Cape Cod Canal. Watch out for the P-town/Boston fast ferry! We put in there once to refuel on a day with huge schools of baitfish roiling the water, and had a whale surface alongside , about 20' off our bow as we came up to Wood End Light.


Finally! Knew the Pilgrams reference would do the trick. Many hints were woven into my replies such as the distant light house on that 'long point'! Had anyone searched for a long point light you would have known it was P-Town and thus First Landing park and memorial. This also points out a challenge with many Americans and their knowledge of accurate history and my momentary assumption that Mark or any other foreign nationals might know of the depression era dates.

We all, well most Americans, assume the history of the New World, the colonies, and the United States might usually begin with a mention of the _Mayflower_ docking at Plymouth Harbor (though as Mark knew there was no harbor or dock!). But the Pilgrims first steps in the New World and the signing of The Mayflower Compact took place in what would over a century later be called Provincetown.

Construction of the monument was begun in 1907 with the cornerstone being laid under the watch of President Theodore Roosevelt. He gave a rousing speech before returning to his home on Long Island aboard the presidential yacht which was also named _Mayflower_. The monument was completed in 1910 and dedicated by President William Taft on August 5 of that year.

-coming in past the breakwater









All yours Paul. Am bowing out for a while to let others have a go.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That's one hell of a tower! 
Thanks for the history lesson. 😊
I do like learning about the places in the photos in this competition. 

This town will be on my list when we are in the US buying some ocean front property in a place called Cape Cod. 

Mark 😊


----------



## paulk

With rising sea levels, you may have to act fast! Plus, since sea level rise results in there being less waterfront, what there is will be more expensive. You may have to sell the boat three times for the down payment on the land. In other words, you might just want to stick with the boat.


----------



## paulk

Now, to continue...








This one does include most of a lighthouse. (The boat moved.) It's not in Kansas.


----------



## SanderO

Watch Hill RI


----------



## paulk

Watch Hill it is! Great little hideaway behind Napatree point, right next to Stonington CT. Channel is somewhat narrow and shifty, so go in on a rising tide. There's a delightful carousel with painted wooden horses and, as the photo shows, the Ocean House Hotel provides commanding views of Block Island Sound for land bound vacationers. Sorry to take so long to confirm, but had to unload the boat today- hauling tomorrow.


----------



## SanderO




----------



## hpeer

OK,
It is a fancy brick lighthouse with a HUGE keepers quarters. 
Taint no run o the mill guberment job, thats a place with MONEY.
I am guessing it is on Lake Ontario, at the exit/entrance to 1,000 islands on the St Lawrence. I dont recall seeing it so will guess it is on the American side.


----------



## Minnewaska

Not 1000 islands. It's in my neck of the woods again.


----------



## hpeer

Ah ha! Still a rich mans land! LOL


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That looks like the one on Fire Island NY. With the visitor office in the building.
I stayed in a cute little leprechaun village with tiny wooden roads... And the firetruck 🚒 was tiny too! It was a red golf cart with a tiny ladder and hose. I kid you not.


----------



## SanderO

it's on an Island


----------



## Interlude

Ok this is sooo... hard to not answer this ID but I swore was gunna take a break. Y'all know how much I love my lighthouses and visited many, including this one. If not solved by end of day tomorrow I'm gunna ID it. hyper is correct...still a rich man island...all 9.73 sq. miles of it. Nice picture Sander!


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> it's on an Island



The Southeast Portion ;-)


----------



## paulk

Talk about money - didn't they move that lighthouse because the bluff it's built on is eroding?


----------



## SanderO

paulk said:


> Talk about money - didn't they move that lighthouse because the bluff it's built on is eroding?


You may be correct


----------



## Arcb

hpeer said:


> Ah ha! Still a rich mans land! LOL


Lol. Thousand Islands is where I live. It's not a rich mans land at all


----------



## MacBlaze

Ok, has this turned into the thread of people who know the answer but won't tell us? Because that isn't very fun...


----------



## Arcb

MacBlaze said:


> Ok, has this turned into the thread of people who know the answer but won't tell us? Because that isn't very fun...


I think it's a Chesapeake Bay thing we have a disproportionate number of members from that area and as long as I have been a member always have. Dig into the clues, take some WAGs


----------



## Interlude

paulk said:


> Talk about money - didn't they move that lighthouse because the bluff it's built on is eroding?


Nothing that 2,000,000 1993 bucks couldn't fix!


----------



## Interlude

MacBlaze said:


> Ok, has this turned into the thread of people who know the answer but won't tell us? Because that isn't very fun...


Oh I don't know, maybe a little fun!


----------



## MacBlaze

Sigh.

*South East Lighthouse*
Lighthouse in New Shoreham, Rhode Island


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> I think it's a Chesapeake Bay thing we have a disproportionate number of members from that area and as long as I have been a member always have. Dig into the clues, take some WAGs


Hear ya, but it is definitely not a Chesapeake Bay 'thing!'


----------



## SanderO

What is the point of this thread? I forgot.


----------



## Minnewaska

MacBlaze said:


> Ok, has this turned into the thread of people who know the answer but won't tell us? Because that isn't very fun...


People that believe they know, but don't have a photo of their own to post, give clues. I'm sure your subsequent answer is correct, although, absolutely no one calls it New Shoreham. That's just the legal name of the township. Google I assume.

Not sure why SO made a snarky post, but did not acknowledge your guess.


----------



## SanderO

Minnewaska said:


> People that believe they know, but don't have a photo of their own to post, give clues. I'm sure your subsequent answer is correct, although, absolutely no one calls it New Shoreham. That's just the legal name of the township. Google I assume.
> 
> Not sure why SO made a snarky post, but did not acknowledge your guess.


People who know but don't have a photo give clues? Says who?

What's the deal with clues?

The thread could be interesting if some rules were established... and people followed them.

I originally thought the idea was to post a pic a SN member took of some notable seaside location. But obviously this is not a rule. So the statue at Kings park in Newport though in Newport harbor was posted. This is really a different "tack".
So any notable building etc... in say Newport would be OK to post?

Maybe the thread should be limited to things bridges, or monuments, or lighthouses... or locks.. and only pics a SNer has taken???


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO: The pictures should be sailing related, so lighthouses and seaside parks are certainly valid. I intentionally did not restrict the pictures to ones that have been taken by the person posting, as that would restrict people even more than is now the case. If you don't like the thread, then please vote with your feet and don't participate; but don't waste thread "space" by complaining about the state of the world and not contributing to the thread. You always have the option of starting your own thread with the rules you feel are appropriate.

As most of the U.S. sailing population resides in the greater Chesapeake and NE area the pictures will most likely often be in that area and that makes it tougher to guess for those who come from elsewhere. I hope that the next picture will be one I can identify, or that has an interesting story once it is identified.

But before you leave, could you please acknowledge whether the guessed location is correct so that the thread can continue?


----------



## SanderO

The picture is of the lighthouse on Block Island... I took it.

As you started the thread I suppose you can make the rules. And obviously people who don't get around will not recognize places they've not been too unless the place is well covered in "media"...

I am not going to start a thread but I do suggest... sailing related or connected to water is too broad. I suggest that you narrow this down.

I also think that almost anyone on this site has a camera or phone with a camera and has undoubtedly taken some pictures as they traveled or sailed. Why not limit the content to ONLY photos members have taken? Sure it reduces the choice a poster has...


----------



## Minnewaska

SanderO said:


> People who know but don't have a photo give clues? Says who?


You must be having a bad day. Sorry to hear it. You complained about the last thread like this too, while giving answers such as entire countries. 

I'm going to seal the deal here, so we can move on. MacB got it right........ We all call it Block Island, which is the township of New Shoreham.





__





Southeast Lighthouse Foundation | Preserving and Restoring the Southeast Lighthouse







southeastlighthouse.org


----------



## SanderO

Minnewaska said:


> You must be having a bad day. Sorry to hear it. You complained about the last thread like this too, while giving answers such as entire countries.
> 
> I'm going to seal the deal here, so we can move on. MacB got it right........ We all call it Block Island, which is the township of New Shoreham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southeast Lighthouse Foundation | Preserving and Restoring the Southeast Lighthouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southeastlighthouse.org


I suggest if you have the answer - post the answer... not clues.... If you don't have a pic to post (hard to imagine) don't participate.
Why are people providing clues? And not the answer?


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - while I agree with you regarding posting additional clues instead of posting the answer and then finding a new picture for the thread, I submit that this is the internet and trying to impose order is like herding cats - a difficult task. So as long as the thread continues mainly on course it is easier to just skip over some posts than try to impose order. At least the thread hasn't devolved to adhering to Godwin's Law yet.

I've got my next picture waiting already - but first I have to correctly guess the current one, which I hope @MacBlaze posts soon 😇


----------



## SanderO

Zanshin said:


> @SanderO - while I agree with you regarding posting additional clues instead of posting the answer and then finding a new picture for the thread, I submit that this is the internet and trying to impose order is like herding cats - a difficult task. So as long as the thread continues mainly on course it is easier to just skip over some posts than try to impose order. At least the thread hasn't devolved to adhering to Godwin's Law yet.
> 
> I've got my next picture waiting already - but first I have to correctly guess the current one, which I hope @MacBlaze posts soon 😇


I thought this was a fun idea for SailNet.... It could be an opportunity for members to post pics of places they've been too... which inspired them to take a photo. Who doesn't do that?
It can also be a history lesson and so on if the poster chooses to reveal the history associated with the pic. I really think posting pics that the poster has not taken is bad idea. Not my thread.. and so I can't make the rules. Perhaps a guess the location thread but not from member pics is another idea. But I can note what I think would make for a better / more sailnet appropriate location guessing thread. Rant over.


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> Not my thread.. and so I can't make the rules.


Yet through 2 threads, you keep trying. Let it be. 

It WAS fun!


----------



## MacBlaze

And a clue purely for my own vanity. This is me and may family on the pictured rock:









And FWIW I think most, if not all, people HAVE limited their choices to images they have taken and that include boats and or navigable waterways they have visited. 

It do think there should be a bit more moderation on the part of clue givers. With SO's lighthouse it seemed everyone knew what it was and no one was guessing, which turned it into a private joke. Private jokes have to be one of the top ten annoying things in the universe. ;-)


----------



## Arcb

Takes me back to my ski bum days. Looks like smSquamish/Cheif.


----------



## SchockT

Yeah looks like Squamish Yacht Club. I've spent a few nights in sleeping in the back of my car during SOAR regatta.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## MacBlaze

Oooh, tough call. I didn't ask the question specifically enough but I _was_ looking for the Yacht Club. But Arc did get the location first so...I guess it's his?

It was one of those aha moments. We had just started sailing and to us Yacht Clubs were these fancy places with blue blazers and gold braid. Squamish has the most "working class" yacht club I've been to—great place and very difficult to navigate to dodging logs and those cool little tugs.

And climbing the Apron on the Chief has been one of life highlights. We hardly made a dent in it but it was still a singularly thrilling moment to finish that multipitch.


----------



## Arcb

I spent most of my winters in my 20s and a couple in my 30's living in Vancouver and dividing my time between Whistler, Grouse, Seymour and Silver Star, so I have been through Squamish many times. The thing that always sticks in my mind about Squamish, is the beautiful Fireplace in the McDonalds lol. I thought you were looking for the name of the climbing face, I wouldn't have known the name of the yacht club. Didn't even know there was a yacht club lol.

Public service announcement. I think we are all using pictures we have taken ourselves of watery places, I know I have. But, a lot of my travel photos are pre digital photography. So, I downloaded a free app for my phone called "Photoscan". Turns your cell phone into a pockets scanner. It does seem to degrade the quality a bit, but it's free.

Which is how I got this next photo from my archives.


----------



## Zanshin

This looks like a typical Caribbean pirogue with a Yamaha outboard as found from Guadeloupe and all points south. While the pirogue colors look like the Hungarian flag, that is probably misleading  , so perhaps in Mexico... Assuming a typical tradewind day, this would be on the windward side and thus looking generally northward. But I can't think of any place in the islands I've been with fortifications on the windward side. Can I buy a clue? Is this on an island or on the mainland?


----------



## Arcb

@Zanshin you nailed the country on the first guess. It's not Hingary 

Mainland.


----------



## Interlude

Arcb said:


> Takes me back to my ski bum days. Looks like smSquamish/Cheif.


Yup, been there as well. Got stuck with a road closure on the way to Whistler Blackcomb so spent the night in Squamish. Truly a working class town, was the head of navigation. From that point north its all road on the Sea to Sky highway. The spit there has some of the best wind surfing and kite boarding in the entire North American continent. Every bit as intense as the Columbia gorge.

I wish to apologize for any ill feelings generated but was mostly having fun as thought most were as well. I avoided any posts on the last one and am bowing out for awhile. I also have been reduced to old 35mm stuff unless i simply Google something. It's been much fun!


----------



## Arcb

@Interlude I think we are having fun  I am any way, I think it's a great game 

There were no hard feelings  Thought it might just be a way for some to access older film style footage. I had so many great adventures before buying my first digital camera, around 2003 or 4 I think 👨‍💻


----------



## Arcb

Clue time maybe. This is taken from the bluff in the first picture, looking towards the beach where the first picture was taken from.


----------



## SanderO

Bermuda?


----------



## Zanshin

I'm going to guess Acapulco. I was last there at the age of 5 so don't remember much. But it is in Mexico, has beaches, and has cliffs.


----------



## SanderO

Maybe Zihuatanejo


----------



## Arcb

It is not the above listed places. I do have more clues that will very likely give the location away, but I am waiting for around ~24 hours.


----------



## tempest

Cabo San Lucas ?


----------



## skalashn

Tulum? The picture must be very old because the place is now overrun with tourist crowds.


----------



## Arcb

Skalashn got it. It is the Mayan city of Tulum. Yes, I took the pictures in about 1994. Back then it was a fairly quiet spot with kind of a back packer vibe and a few cruising yachts anchored off the beach. From another angle.










Over to you Skalashn.


----------



## skalashn

Not easy to find good photos with enough clues to make it interesting...hope this one has enough to at least narrow it down.


----------



## JimInPB

Arcb said:


> Skalashn got it. It is the Mayan city of Tulum. Yes, I took the pictures in about 1994. Back then it was a fairly quiet spot with kind of a back packer vibe and a few cruising yachts anchored off the beach. From another angle.
> 
> View attachment 140998
> 
> 
> Over to you Skalashn.


I remember the water there being beautiful. There was also a nice little grotto off to the side. The stairs on the temple of the sun god were VERY steep.


----------



## Zanshin

Beautiful picture, @skalashn 
But I find it really confusing, could the picture have been inverted? I ask because this looks like pacific coast in the Americas but the single car on the road seems to be driving on the left-hand side of the road...


----------



## skalashn

Lol...thanks @Zanshin ...no the picture is not inverted but it is indeed confusing. You got the continent right but the coast wrong. The car is driving on the one-way road!


----------



## SanderO

Maine
Penobscott Bay


----------



## skalashn

Close...it is in Maine but not Penobscott Bay.


----------



## Zanshin

Just another 3 hours and I can use Google


----------



## SanderO

Muscongus Bay


----------



## skalashn

Not Muscongus, sorry. Perhaps it's time for a clue. The aforementioned one-way road is part of a national park.


----------



## SanderO

Some Sound or something near Mt Desert.. Maybe Blue Hill Bay


----------



## Zanshin

The 24 hours are up so I asked Mr. Google to help me. Could this be close to Otter Creek at the trailhead looking roughly south across Little Hunters Beach?


----------



## skalashn

Well @SanderO this is not exactly Blue Hill Bay but I think it would be fair to consider this the right answer since the photo is taken on the Mt Desert island (Acadia National Park), looking northeast across Mt Desert Narrows towards Bar Harbor.


----------



## SanderO

hmmmm OK... I have sailed this region...


----------



## Zanshin

Cliffside walk in Newport, RI?


----------



## Zanshin

<bump> @SanderO ?


----------



## SanderO

cliffside walk Newport RI


----------



## Zanshin

Here's a location that is pretty difficult to sail in, considering the strong current. Which body of water and country/town is shown here, or what is the name of the edifice?


----------



## MacBlaze

Oh, I just saw that in a youtube video a few months back. An old robber baron fort. Now if I could just remember the name of it.


----------



## Zanshin

@MacBlaze - you are right, if you could only remember the name.... 🤣


----------



## MacBlaze

Zanshin said:


> @MacBlaze - you are right, if you could only remember the name.... 🤣


Well I know roughly where it is so if no one else gets it I will Google it tomorrow.


----------



## tempest

Don't ask me to spell the name  it's on the Rhine. A castle. Pfalzgrafenstein ?

Falkenau Island ? Kaub


----------



## Zanshin

@tempest has got it, it is Pfalzgrafenstein Castle in the Rhein river at Kaub, close to Bingen in Germany. The castle was used to collect tolls from ships. Although the river is relatively wide at this point, shipping was forced to use the narrow channel between this fortification and the even more fortified town and that could be closed off with a chain should a ship try to pass without paying toll.


----------



## tempest

So, Maybe the Name of the Ship, the Harbor, and what can you tell me about the Status of this ship when this photo was taken ? I'll take two out of three, I apologize for the grainy photo.


----------



## Arcb

Could it be When and If? She was owned by an American General. Can't remember which one. Think she was built in Maine, but sails out of the keys.

I am wondering if I maybe have the wrong ship though, because when I was aboard her in 2016 in Brockville she was fully functioning, doing tall ship tours on the great lakes.


----------



## tempest

Arcb said:


> Could it be When and If? She was owned by an American General. Can't remember which one. Think she was built in Maine, but sails out of the keys.
> 
> I am wondering if I maybe have the wrong ship though, because when I was aboard her in 2016 in Brockville she was fully functioning, doing tall ship tours on the great lakes.


"This one" was not built in Maine. Though, it has sailed in the Keys. She's still fully functioning. This Photo was taken in 2016


----------



## Arcb

I think I maybe figured out the status but not the boat name or harbour.

Is she aground?


----------



## tempest

Arcb said:


> I think I maybe figured out the status but not the boat name or harbour.
> 
> Is she aground?


Yes she is aground! Good eye. And to keep this moving. She's a Replica of a pretty famous ship, and bears the same name.


----------



## Arcb

Okay. Two masted schooner. Not much in the way of deck houses, gaff rigged on both masts, dark hull, pronounced mast rake, main mast quite a bit taller than the foremast. And aground. 

That's what I have. If this isn't it, going to have to let some one else go. America?


----------



## tempest

Yes, America. Aground behind the sea wall in the Atlantic Highlands ( Sandy Hook ) in 2016, on its' Tour of America.


----------



## Arcb

That was a tricky one  would be curious to hear about the grounding. Looked to be perpendicular to the channel with sails neatly furled. Loss of steering?

This is the confluence of two rivers. Names of the rivers, or one or both towns.


----------



## tempest

Arcb said:


> That was a tricky one  would be curious to hear about the grounding. Looked to be perpendicular to the channel with sails neatly furled. Loss of steering?


No malfunctions. I believe she draws 11' or more. At low tide, she sat in the mud for a few house out there. They ran onboard tours for several days and did sunset cruises, sold t-shirts etc. She couldn't get to the docks, so we had to run the tourists out and back. I believe she lives in San Diego now.


----------



## Zanshin

That looks like it could be the confluence of the Rhein and Mosel rivers in Koblenz, Germany; the flat landscape (and flattened cumulus clouds) indicate extended flatlands. I could even imagine that I see the "deutsche Eck" memorial at the confluence in the picture as well. The only off items are the size of the ship, which is bigger than the typical ones at that level of the Rhine, and that there is only one town name in that area.


----------



## Arcb

Neither the Rhine nor the Mosel  

The countryside is rugged. The headland on the left rises several hundred meters + above the surface of the river.


----------



## tempest

Saquenay and the St. Lawrence ?


----------



## Arcb

Back to Tempest!

Yes, at the time in the photo we were down bound on the St Lawrence making a 90+ degree turn up into the Saguanay Fjord.

Village on the left is Baie St Catherine town on the right is Tadousac. This intersection is one of the best places going for whale watching excursions out of Tadousac. 13 species if Ceteaceans can be viewed here including Minkes, Humpbacks, Fins and Blue whales with Minkes being the most common.

The Saguanay Flord is incredibly beautiful. One day I would like to take my trailer sailer down to launch from Tadoussac and gunkhole the fjord.


----------



## tempest

This should be easy, a pretty popular port, with an identifiable landmark.


----------



## Zanshin

I think I remember this one from my trip Newport - Annapolis on "Zanshin" when I had no mast, just the engine. Is this Port Jefferson, in the Long Island Sound?


----------



## tempest

Zanshin.... Indeed is is! Take it away!


----------



## Zanshin

That was fortunate for me, there aren't that many USA locations that I've been to, and that was memorable because it looked so small on the map and was in reality a huge place; plus those two towers are indeed easily identifiable.

This is far away from Long Island, where is this?


----------



## SanderO

USVI?
It's obviously tropical... so it's in the Virgins or PR...


----------



## hpeer

Hull Bay, St Thomas, looking East?????


----------



## Zanshin

This beach is a wonderful one, but is not in the U.S. Virgin Islands so both @SanderO and @hpeer will have to guess again.


----------



## SanderO

Puerto Rico?


----------



## hpeer

Move that photo about a foot to the right please! 

Complete guess here but I say the Saints. 

Terre de Bas North????


----------



## Zanshin

I'm choosing pictures that I've taken at different angles to the usual, which obfuscates them a little - or at least makes a popular destination harder to identify. This beach isn't in the Iles des Saintes. Here's another picture taken just a few feet from the first one, but this is in the shade of the bar.


----------



## hpeer

Well thats why Incan’t recognize it. My “too shelf” is about 2’ below that bottom shelf.


----------



## Zanshin

This beach and bar are only accessible by dinghy.


----------



## SanderO

Nevis or St Kitts


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - that's a pretty broad guess.


----------



## SanderO

Zanshin said:


> @SanderO - that's a pretty broad guess.


I'll narrow it down... Caribbean ;-)


----------



## SanderO

St Kitts...


----------



## hpeer

Never been there and the time I sailed by was after a big hurricane that had pretty much stripped it bare.

But it fits the description of accessible only by boat. Is in the BVI, not USVI, there is a VI beer sign on the wall, is/was popular. Arid vegetation, hilly but not mountainous, but the big hill could be out of the picture. Coors light bespeaks a USA connection, terrible beer for charter boat folks. 

SABA ROCK! ???


----------



## Zanshin

@hpeer - excellent deductive work, but this isn't on Saba Rock - although you are in the correct country... (and are right about the beers, too!)


----------



## SanderO

St Marten


----------



## tempest

St. Marten isn't in the BVI. 

I keep wanting to say the " Soggy Dollar" but I don't remember the bar looking like that. I haven't been to it, But I'm " going to guess the ..."B-Line Bar." If I happen to be correct, I won't be able to get a picture posted until later tonight. Your call if you want to wait Zanshin.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I think Zanshin is cheating and trying to make it look like Tortola but it's not... It's a cut between 2 islands.... 
I think there's one between Norman Island (not the Willy T's Bay) and Peter Island. I think it's the bay east of Willy T's Bay. 

Mark


----------



## tempest

Baby Jost Van Dyke. wow, it's censored, must be a good place.. ;-)


----------



## Zanshin

@tempest - you have guessed it, it is indeed the B-Line bar off Diamond Cay by Jost van Dyke in the BVI. It is my favorite bar, you can see my boat in the background in the original picture. Here's what my last picture would have been, it is rotated about 90 to the left from the first one and you can see the Tortola north shore in the distance and Sandy Cay in the middle distance. I leave tonight for a 2-day passage to St. Martin, but the thread can wait until you find an appropriate next image and post it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Have a great sail to St Maarten. Watch out for some bad cruisers in that area. I've been told drunkards inhabit some bars... Particularly at 5pm Bridge Openings!!


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - thanks for the heads-up! I've heard that one should be particularly wary of those Aussies!  It is going to be strange to be crew!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

You can never be crew after being Captain.

Its easy to be crew after being an Owner. Just sit back and relax. No responsibility. You wallet won't disappear before landfall


----------



## tempest

Body of Water? Names of Bridges?


----------



## SanderO




----------



## paulk

Tempest's photo looks like the Throg's Neck and Whitestone bridges in NYC, with Fort Schuyler (SUNY Maritime College). Not sure if you'd call that the Westernmost end of Long Island Sound or the start of the East River. It's perhaps taken from Little Neck Bay, with the Bronx and Queens on either side.

We came through there on our way back from Bermuda once and were doing about 14 knots over the bottom past Hunt's Point because of the current through there.


----------



## tempest

Take it away PaulK


----------



## paulk

Had a lovely cruise up this way a while back. Hope to head there again next season


----------



## hpeer

American flag, rocks, but tidal range. Somewhere in Maine.

Pity Main is such a big state!


----------



## SanderO

Stonnington ME


----------



## paulk

Maine is a great place to sail. 3500 miles of coastline up there. Not Stonington. (There would be more lobsterboats in Stonington.)


----------



## tempest

Looks like The Portland Yacht Club, in Falmouth Maine, to me.


----------



## paulk

Maine, but no lobsterboats? Must be a yacht club. Lots of little islands in the background? Must be on a bay. THAT MANY sailboats? Must be a good-sized city nearby. Tempest has it! The Portland YC is actually in Falmouth, ME. The picture does not include the some 20 Etchells OD raceboats in the fleet, which were out racing that evening. Freeport (L.L Beaan, etc.) is just up the next inlet, to the left in the picture. The Calendar Islands - since there seems to be one for each day of the year - dot Casco Bay. Handy Boat Services (where the picture was taken from) has a nice restaurant and a reputation for broad capabilities in maintenance and repair. If you are going to Maine, this friendly place is a good stopping point. For crew changes, Portland Intl. Airport is about 15 minutes away. For restocking the galley,Hannaford's is a quick Uber ride, though it's a bit of a walk.


----------



## tempest

A little Further South than Maine, this time, But No Palm Trees Yet


----------



## SanderO

Castine


----------



## hpeer

Ooohh, that reeks of the Chesapeake. But don’t know where. Big bay.


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> Ooohh, that reeks of the Chesapeake. But don’t know where. Big bay.


Yes, Big Bay. Maybe this will narrow it down ;-)


----------



## hpeer

How about Knapp Narrows?


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> How about Knapp Narrows?


Good Job! We cut through there and fueled up on the way to the Solomons from St. Michaels. Same coming back, after an Overnight at Dun's Cove. Your turn!


----------



## hpeer

Oh boy! Getting limited now.

OK, try this, but it lay be too easy.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I know I don't know this one. My dentist has the photo in his waiting room and I was thinking I'd perfere to be there!


----------



## Zanshin

Iles des Saintes, Guadeloupe?

(added later)
It doesn't look right, while the houses and open ground could match an area close to the airport, the hill that the picture was taken from would be right in the approach departure path and that wouldn't do at all  But I won't retract my guess since it might still be a possibility


----------



## tempest

Saba, The Bottom.


----------



## Zanshin




----------



## hpeer

Yeah, I thought someone would pick right up on it. We had a few nice days there. No soace to anchor next to town and the ride around in the portabote was “interesting.”

Zanshin, on to you.


----------



## Zanshin

@hpeer - No, I guessed it wrong, @tempest has the virtual baton firmly in hand now


----------



## tempest

I may have used this in the past, but I'd have to dig for more photos. This is a nice little ice and fuel stop along a popular route, but a long walk to town, good opportunity to stretch your legs. There was a West Marine Store in town, don't know if it's still there.


----------



## hpeer

West Marine = USA
Not much tide 
Sandy beach
Looks like pines
That all makes it kinda like MidAtlantic region, not West coast
I dont recall this on the ICW.

But, there is some little marina on the North Shore going towards New Bern. I recall that marina being behind some slight elevation. But I could be wrong.

Not really a guess, yet. I need to cogitate on this.


----------



## tempest

Doing good so far. Tide might be more than you think. If you Fear the Snow you might pass by here with the Geese. ;-)


----------



## hpeer

Huuummm.

I think I see some current.
But no crab/lobster posts. 
Looking at the vegetation.

Fresh water?


----------



## tempest

Yes, there’s some current and some flow. Not Fresh water. Could be somewhat brackish


----------



## hpeer

Still no frigging clue.
Good photo!


----------



## tempest

There was also a USCG presence in that little Marina. Lots of Woods there too


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Arcb said:


> The port is unusual. I see mostly trawlers, 2 navy ships, and a small cruise ship all parked in a fairly small basin, with apparently no organisation with regards to navy vs civilian craft.
> 
> I don't know exactly what this mix means. But I think it's a smaller port, probably northernish. I think one or both navy ships might be visiting.
> 
> The writing on the crane is not english. There are frustratingly no names or national identifiers visible on any of the ships!
> 
> I am guessing maybe Greenland or Iceland, which I realise isn't enough for a win, but hoping it may draw out a clue


The ship on the other side of the harbor is HDMS Knud Rasmussen (P570) which operates primarily in Greenland.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

AWT2_Sail said:


> The ship on the other side of the harbor is HDMS Knud Rasmussen (P570) which operates primarily in Greenland.


I think you are replying to a quiz photo thats now been solved.

Current photo is in post #513 


Mark


----------



## tempest

It's on a River of Hollywood Fame, near an Ocean.


----------



## hpeer

Pity we dint watch TV or moviesZ

I can get this close to reading the water tank, but no cigar.


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> Pity we dint watch TV or moviesZ
> 
> I can get this close to reading the water tank, but no cigar.


Well, I've given about as many clues as I can. Will give it another day and I'll just tell you. I'm sure there's plenty of people here who know this place, but are standing down. I'll turn it back to Zanshin, after tomorrow, unless you want to post one up.


----------



## paulk

Thanks, Tempest! Good clues. Bald Head Island, Cape Fear North Carolina. Cape Fear movies in 1962 and 1991 It IS a long walk to the Marine Market Cape Fear · North Carolina 28461


----------



## tempest

Paul, man you are close!! Right River! Not Bald Head, though we did pass it that evening when we headed out to sea, after fueling up here, and taking the long walk to the West Marine, through the Park. Look just a little further up River.
Not sure if that WM is still open.


----------



## paulk

OK, not Bald Head. It's the marina at the Carolina Beach State Park, on the Cape Fear River near Snow's Cut. The jet-ski rental place there says its in Carolina Beach, NC. Google says the West Marine store is permanently closed.


----------



## tempest

Ding, Ding, Ding! We have a Winner! Yes, Carolina Beach State Park Marina, near Snow's Cut! on the Cape Fear River. Very neat little spot. 

A low pressure system off the coast kept us inside for a few days on the way to Florida. I had never been through Snow's Cut, very interesting passage. It was like a narrow river, with a current running with us. As I recall we were watching out for fallen trees in the water, and overhead branches, as we had to move toward shore a bit to pass a boat coming up current. Once through the cut, Carolina Beach is right there, a neat little rocky entrance to the small marina. Got ice and Fuel as I recall, and then walked a few miles through the park in to town for a few things, before heading offshore that evening with the Tide. I believe my Avatar, was taken the next day on the way to Jax. and the St. John's river. I believe it was about a 30-36 hr. passage, N. Winds around 20-22 behind with pretty decent sized following Seas and a small handkerchief of a head sail. Surfed pretty much all the way. Full moon at night lit the way. Never near the Gulf stream, but I could see the cloud formations that form over it to the east. 

Thanks for playing. Paulk has the baton ! or is it batten ;-)


----------



## paulk

This is a bit north of the last photo spot.








It would be nice to get the name of the town as well as the name of the island it's on.


----------



## SanderO

Stonnington ME


----------



## paulk

SanderO said:


> Stonnington ME


That's more than half the answer... Stonington...


----------



## SanderO

Stonington CT...


----------



## paulk

Stonington CT is not on an island.


----------



## SanderO

No man is an Island


----------



## paulk

But this Stonington, in Maine, is on one. Which island?


----------



## SanderO

Deere Island


----------



## paulk

Ta DA!!! SanderO's persistance has paid off! Stonington, on Deer Isle in Maine, boasts an Opera House, along with restaurants, stores, a weekend craft & farmer's market, art galleries and (best of all?) Billing's Diesel & Marine - a full service boatyard on its own Moose Island, that you can reach by bridge if your boat isn't afloat. Ferry service to Isle au Haut too. Lots of lobster boats in Stonington. On one trip there we saw a live blue lobster that had been trapped - about 5 pounds from the size of it. Deer Isle has some beautiful nooks and crannies, including sections called Sunshine and Sunset. Nature preserves and quarries for the granite and there are, of course, deer as well. Definitely a place to seek out if you're in the neighborhood. Below, a scene from Nervous Nellie's Jams & Jellies; Some of the Fleet; More of the Fleet; and Up Island


----------



## SanderO

try this:


----------



## paulk

Looks like a skateboard park in South Carolina!


----------



## SanderO

looks can be deceiving


----------



## paulk

Looks like we need another clue.


----------



## hpeer

Man, if I had a clue I would not be where I am. LOL
I think its somewhere in Long Island Sound, but no clue where.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I've ring @SanderO bell


----------



## SanderO

This town's ship yard is know for building whaling ships and converting WWII ships during the war.


----------



## Zanshin

South Portland, Maine?


----------



## SanderO

Zanshin said:


> South Portland, Maine?


not in Maine


----------



## hpeer

Oyster Bay????


----------



## paulk

Hpeer was getting close, but GREENPORT, NY is at the other end of Long Island.

found this on Google Earth:








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Photo looks like it was taken from the East End Seaport Museum parking lot, looking NE.


----------



## SanderO

Paul got it


----------



## paulk

We went to visit my brother-in-law, who took us out on his Whaler to see a nearby harbor. Lo and behold, a friend from our homeport! Where could it have been?


----------



## hpeer

Lobsta pots and high pilings, very Maineish. No?


----------



## fmueller

Boothbay? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulk

Wow! hpeer had the right idea, but fmueller got it without any extra clues!! He must have three or four Boothbay t-shirts - it's almost the only thing they sell in the shops there. We'd come from Bath, down the Kennebec and through the islands to Boothbay. It's actually faster to do that than to try to drive through Wiscassett. En route we came across these guys, which was fun as well:








Go for it, fMueller!


----------



## fmueller

No T shirts...but I have climbed around a lot of those roofs.

Oh man... Almost all my sailing photos are in Maine, which wouldn't be any fun.

How about this one...









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tempest

hmm.. Looks like it could be Outer banks, NC. Cape Lookout maybe..?


----------



## fmueller

You got it! Maybe I made it too easy; the lighthouse is pretty distinctive. (Among the NC lighthouses, the back and white diamonds are Lookout, the spiral is Hatteras and the horizontal stripes is Bodie island lighthouse).

Had the whole bight entirely to ourselves for a night back in April (if you don't count the dolphins). Truly fabulous.

Tempest, you are up. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tempest

beautiful spot! Wouldn't mind being there now! My photo, will have to wait 'til morning. Stand by.


----------



## tempest

Not sure If I've used this before? I'm here at least twice a year, to pick up, and then deliver an owners boat.


----------



## SanderO

3 Mile Harbor, East Hampton


----------



## tempest

You got it. Too Easy! Take it away...


----------



## SanderO

tempest said:


> You got it. Too Easy! Take it away...


It's recognizable because I have been in there many times. I can't recognize a place I have not been too.


----------



## tempest

I've never been to Mt Rushmore, but I'd think I'd recognize it. ;-) 

Above, looks like the Hudson River, NYC side ..looking west. Pier 76, and the ventilation tower for the Lincoln Tunnel, Judging By the elevation, I'm guessing it's taken from somewhere on the Highline? Maybe between W30th and 33rd ?


----------



## SanderO

tempest said:


> I've never been to Mt Rushmore, but I'd think I'd recognize it. ;-)
> 
> Above, looks like the Hudson River, NYC side ..looking west. Pier 76, and the ventilation tower for the Lincoln Tunnel, Judging By the elevation, I'm guessing it's taken from somewhere on the Highline? Maybe between W30th and 33rd ?


Well done!


----------



## tempest

An old town a little further south, where it's warmer.


----------



## paulk

Beaufort, SC?


----------



## tempest

Further South Paul, the Town is Older than Beaufort.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

St Augustine, Florida. 
Oldest town in the USA (except all the older ones).


----------



## tempest

MarkofSeaLife said:


> St Augustine, Florida.
> Oldest town in the USA (except all the older ones).


Bravo! I think we had lunch at the Conch House in one of their little tiki huts that day..lol 

Take it away Mark.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Where is this?


----------



## Arcb

That's a lot of megayachts. Based on that, I am going to throw out Monacco?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Arcb said:


> That's a lot of megayachts. Based on that, I am going to throw out Monacco?


I wouldn't throw out anywhere. Except Monaco. That's wrong 😂


----------



## paulk

Curaçao?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No, not Curaçao.


----------



## paulk

Should have thought more carefully. Too hilly. Volcanic, not coral. Houses in St. Kitts don't seem to go up the hill like that. Nevis does though. Nevis?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It's not St Kitts.
It's not Nevis.

🤯


----------



## tempest

Hmm... This could be Tricky! You've been so many places. I'm going to take a quick and wild guess and say, Montenegro.


----------



## Jeff_M

Reminds me of the lagoon in st Martin, but it has been too long to be confident in my guess


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It's not Montenegro 🇲🇪 

I am chartering a boat w friends in Croatia late next year. 😊


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Jeff_M said:


> Reminds me of the lagoon in st Martin, but it has been too long to be confident in my guess


Yes, be confident in your guess because you are _Right_! 

Taken 2 days ago from the Yacht Club when Utopia squeeeeeezed through the bridge. At 72 meters, 240 feet, it's one of the biggest that can fit through the bridge. 
We are anchored outside where there's a 98m /320 foot boat and a few tiddlers over 280 feet. 
So it's fun. 😂 

OK, Jeff, your go! 

Mark


----------



## SanderO

Philipsburg St Marten29


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

SanderO said:


> Philipsburg St Marten29


Sorry, not Philipsburg. 
Jeff got us with The Lagoon SXM.


----------



## Jeff_M

This one is bit of a distance from St. Martin. A leisurely walk from the marina will bring you this decorated tree.


----------



## tempest

Pelee Island, " Where Canada Begins"


----------



## Jeff_M

tempest said:


> Pelee Island, " Where Canada Begins"


Yes, Tempest identified it. Pelee Island is the southern most inhabited part of Canada, accessible by boat or ferry on lake Erie. We hadn't planned on stopping, but a few hours into our transit across Lake Erie the winds died and were forecast to stay that way for a couple of days. Turned out to be a good decision.


----------



## tempest

Only Canadians would hang Ice skates on a shoe tree.. ;-) 

This was a busy Ferry Morning.... This light apparently has a " Nickname"


----------



## Jeff_M

I remember ferries about that size when I entered Long Island Sound from the east. There were a few ferries running but it was dusk so all I could make out were their lights and AIS signals.


----------



## tempest

Jeff_M said:


> I remember ferries about that size when I entered Long Island Sound from the east. There were a few ferries running but it was dusk so all I could make out were their lights and AIS signals.


yes. LIS. East end. There are a few entrances. Can you Name This Light they go around.?


----------



## Jeff_M

Unfortunately not until I can look at a chart or map - so I suppose that's tomorrow if I play by the original thread rules. 

The size of the ferry and light, and your comment about it being a 'busy ferry morning', reminded me of how many ferries I encountered as I put this picture on my travel blog, but I can't see the light on image. It's a busy alley at times.


----------



## tempest

That's a great capture of what goes on around there. A night-time passage would certainly keep you alert. That's often fogged in there too. 

That's Plum island Light. AKA the Coffee Pot. In My Photo. 

I'm going to call it an ID and turn it over to you Jeff. As I'm going to be watching Navy beat Army tomorrow ! ;-)


----------



## Jeff_M

After posting the ferry AIS traffic, I looked at the map and realized I entered LIS by the Race Rock Lighthouse and to follow the ferry path to find the Plum Island light.

A little more laid back here:


----------



## Arcb

The red soil looks like Prince Edward Island.


----------



## paulk

Wood Islands light. Why isn't the flag up? Nothing to do with leaving before sunrise because of the lighthouse keeper's daughter, eh?


----------



## Jeff_M

paulk said:


> Wood Islands light.


Yes, that is the one!


----------



## paulk

Sorry to take so long to respond. Xmas shopping! This lighthouse has been made obsolete by newer ones on a breakwater, but it still stands guard over a rather shallow harbor that was renowned for its oysters. My wife's great-great grandfather kept the light here.


----------



## tempest

Wellfleet, Ma. Meets many of those traits. Famous oysters, narrow shallow entrance. But, there's really no breakwater, and I don't recognize this light there. So, I'll have to do some research in the A.M.


----------



## paulk

Not in Massachusetts. A good bit bigger than Wellfleet.


----------



## tempest

Final answer, New Haven, Conn. 5 mile Point Lighthouse. ?


----------



## paulk

That is it! The New Haven Sharpie, which inspired Commodore Monroe and his "Egret" series, were developed here in order to harvest the oysters that littered the bottom of the harbor, seen to the left of the photo. It is quite broad, but not deep. Ships entering New Haven stay in the channel which goes up the right side towards the city, which is hidden in the photo by the lighthouse and keeper's quarters. The lighthouse and its point is now a city park that includes an antique merry-go-round with carved horses, as well as a beach and playing fields. 19th and 20th century industry did in most of the oyster beds, though there does seem to be some light at the end of that tunnel which is not an oncoming train: Oyster Farm Expansion, Redesigned, Wins Support - New Haven Independent | Patriquin Architects, New Haven CT Architectural Services, Commercial, Residential, Education, Guilford CT


----------



## tempest

Interesting History. I'm in the process of reading " The Big Oyster.. History on a Half Shell, by Mark Kurlansky for the 2nd time. His other books are Salt, and Cod among many. 

Below is a favorite lunch spot for me. I have lot's of photos from the water, but there's really no recognizable landmarks, like lighthouses etc. Whenever, I enter a new harbor, I like to find some aerial photos so I know what I'm dealing with. Probably more of a local spot, than a cruisers stop. It is part of a National recreation area, though. The channel runs very close to the beach on the lower left Triangle of trees


----------



## hpeer

I feel like I should know this spot but I don’t.

The low relief says LIS or South.
The sandy beach contour suggests jt is not exposed to a large fetch.
The sand color reminds me of tannin stain, so brackish water. 
I want to say on the NC sounds but I don’t know this place. 
It is a built up area (houses and multiple marinas) and should be easily recognizable.


----------



## tempest

It is south of LIS but much further North of NC. Likely, somewhat brackish. It's an island, and it is Built up. 
The entrance faces west, The outer beach could see a decent fetch from the SE


----------



## MacBlaze

Great Kills Harbour, Staten Island.

That's a pretty distinctive shape with an even more distinctive name!


----------



## tempest

You got it! Take it away.


----------



## MacBlaze

This is getting harder. I might have to dip into stuff I may have used before. Anyway since some of you love lighthouses I dug through a couple of significant ones I have seen and came up with this.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ronde Island, off Nevis in the Caribbean.

The dang island that is 500 meters wring ono the chart and if I went past it at night I would have been on the rocks. Truly!


----------



## MacBlaze

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Ronde Island, off Nevis in the Caribbean.
> 
> The dang island that is 500 meters wring ono the chart and if I went past it at night I would have been on the rocks. Truly!


Wrong coast


----------



## paulk

No lights on it? Think of the problems Columbus would have had if the Taino didn't have fires. MacB says we're more likely dealing with Aleuts than Taino though. The low-lying shoreline looks more like OR or WA than BC or AK.


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> No lights on it? Think of the problems Columbus would have had if the Taino didn't have fires. MacB says we're more likely dealing with Aleuts than Taino though. The low-lying shoreline looks more like OR or WA than BC or AK.


 Oh there's a light... a pretty historic one...


----------



## tempest

I thought I knew it, but perhaps I am mistaken. To me it looks like Point Sur light, on the California Coast. Big Sur. I've never seen it from sea, but have hiked and stayed there.


----------



## MacBlaze

tempest said:


> I thought I knew it, but perhaps I am mistaken. To me it looks like Point Sur light, on the California Coast. Big Sur.


Yup, That's it. As a kid all I knew about California was surfing so I always assumed Big Sur was a place where people went to surf big waves. Imagine my surprise when I found out it was just "south" in Spanish  I took tons of pics of lighthouses as we headed south along the coast and spent a lot of time looking them up afterwards. I don't think I really internalized just how rugged the west coast is...



> *Point Sur Lightstation* is a lighthouse at Point Sur, California, 135 miles (217 km) south of San Francisco, on the 361-foot (110 m)-tall rock at the head of the point. It was established in 1889 and is part of Point Sur State Historic Park. The light house is 40 feet (12 m) tall and 270 feet (82 m) above sea level. As of 2016, and for the foreseeable future the light is still in operation as an essential aid to navigation. Point Sur is the only complete turn-of-the-20th-century lightstation open to the public in California.


Your turn again...


----------



## tempest

I've driven that coast a few times. Once from Portland Ore. to the SF area, and then again from St Helena to Anaheim.
The second time, I stayed at the Big Sur Lodge and spent two days, day Hiking. I hated to leave the place, but I had another conference to get to. I'll have to dig for another photo.


----------



## tempest

Ok, I've never been, So it's not my photo. but it's on the bucket list. My dad was a Destroyer Escort Sailor during WW2. He saw action in, North Africa, The Med, including France and Italy. Then headed to the Pacific via the Panama Canal with a layover in Bermuda. To the point: when I asked him what his favorite place in the world was... It was Here! I later met many of his shipmates who survived a sinking. When asked the same question, the answer was always, to a man, This place. Not necessarily the marina, but the place.


----------



## paulk

Sardinia?


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> Sardinia?


not Sardinia, but you’re in the Neighborhood


----------



## paulk

Capri has cliffs like that, and had a navy base in WWII. The red building with the four arches is key.


----------



## hpeer

No clue where it is but I like the lines if those skiffs.


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> Capri has cliffs like that, and had a navy base in WWII. The red building with the four arches is key.


Capri it is !! It's been a resort town since Roman times. Napoleon once occupied the island. There's a pretty famous song written about Capri. I believe it was 1934. The song has been covered by numerous artists: Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Bing Crosby, Fats Domino. it's often danced to as a Tango. 

Take it away Paul.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Drat!!  I could not get into Capri because the anchorage outside is too deep, I think I only had 50 meters of chain. So missed seeing it.

Well done, PaulK


----------



## Arcb

That was quick, I pulled it up on the big screen to zoom in on some of those boat names and signs and by the time I found my glasses it was gone 🤣


----------



## paulk

Where could this possibly be? Looks pretty empty. Good number of trees around. Water looks clean...


----------



## Arcb

Looks like a New York City Ferry, so I will go with New York?


----------



## MacBlaze

Arcb said:


> Looks like a New York City Ferry, so I will go with New York?


I'd give it to Arc but I think the more correct answer is the Verrazzano-Narrows Bridge


----------



## tempest

Yes, the Verazzano Narrows bridge looking south. Staten Island on the Right, Brooklyn on the Left. Looks like the SI ferry crossing over. Shot looks like it was taken from about mid-channel. Governor’s Island would be to port. My Father x-rayed (magnaflux) some of the high welds as it was built, Some days coming home as white as a ghost. He was not a steel worker per se.


----------



## paulk

Tried to mislead people with the description, but you're too sharp. New York is a big place and there's room for interpretation. It's Arc's turn.

Since it was mentioned, had a fun visit to Governor's Island once. Classmate was a Marine Biologist on a research vessel that came in to the CG base there and invited us over. Now it's essentially a special city park. Still really cool place.


----------



## Arcb

What body of water is this bridge crossing.


----------



## Arcb

Hmm, lost some resolution uploading it, so will give a clue right away, this is where the picture was taken from.


----------



## paulk

Niagara River?


----------



## Arcb

Not the Niagara  Right country, but I am sure the pressed out maple leaf gave that away


----------



## tempest

This is challenging. There are only a few bodies of water in Canada. ;-) 

That looks like a camel back truss RR bridge design. There's one over the St Mary's at the Soo locks, but I don't think this is it. I don't see the Hwy bridge. This seems a little more remote. This will require some more investigation.


----------



## Arcb

It's not a river, but the current under the bridge runs up to about 3 knots.


----------



## tempest

Hmm, not a river eh ? must be a big lake or an ocean then. I rode my motorcycle up to Lac St. Jean one year, dodging logging trucks through the Laurentians. That was a big lake, but I don't think this is it.


----------



## Arcb

Another angle,I had my canoe on my roof, but the conditions were not conducive to sensible canoe sailing


----------



## hpeer

Straights of Canso?


----------



## Arcb

You're in the right part of the country Hpeer.


----------



## hpeer

Well that was the only idea I have.
Waiting for inspiration. Noting crossing fundy except across the marshes. 
I think.
Nothing to PEI.
I think.


----------



## hpeer

Except the bridge over Big Bras de Or!
Barra Straight Bridge.
Thats Iona over there and the old plaster piles are up around the corner.


----------



## Arcb

Now we have it, I was running out of camera angles. It is the Barra Straight, Tempest was on to something when he said big lake or ocean, it's both!

The first pic was taken on the wharf at Grand Narrows looking towards Iona. This narrows is at about the cnetre point of Bras D'Or lake, Cape Breton. Can reach the Atlantic about 50 km to the North, or 50 km to the South via the St Peter Canal.

Hpeer, next picture is yours.


----------



## hpeer

It will take me a few hours to post something.

I ahould have nailed that instantly having been through a few times and owning land just above Iona.


----------



## hpeer

Try this you lighthouse freaks.
The first photo should have been last, it js thrown in as a bonus clue. Not in the same spot as the light house but gets you close.


----------



## MacBlaze

Definitely not the lighthouse thought it was but in double checking I found this one... Cape Norman Lighthouse?


----------



## hpeer

Damn, you are good. Thought that would be a stopper for sure.
I did not have many pictures of the area so I included a pic of the Anse au Meadows visitor center.
That was taken June 20, 2019. 
I do have other pics taken while rounding that light, but not readily accessible.
I was trying to get to Greenland but broke down in St Anthony. My Wife came to spend some time with me.
I fixed the emergent problem and set off again, only to have the engine overheat.

it is all yours for the next photo.


----------



## MacBlaze

Missing l'Anse au Meadows on our trip to the Rock is one of my big life regrets. We turned back at Gros Morne due to time constraints. Visiting by water is on my bucket list for sure.

How do we do with bridges? I have a bunch of clues lined up in case...


----------



## MacBlaze

No bites? Does this help?


----------



## tempest

Quebec Bridge over the St Lawrence ?


----------



## MacBlaze

I thought it might take a few guesses 



> The Quebec Bridge (pont de Québec) is a road, rail, and pedestrian bridge across the lower Saint Lawrence River between Sainte-Foy (a western area of Quebec City) and Lévis, in Quebec, Canada. The project failed twice during its construction, in 1907 and 1916, at the cost of 88 lives and additional persons injured. It took more than 30 years to complete and eventually opened in 1919.


—Quebec Bridge - Wikipedia

As far as I know it is the first bridge across the St Lawrence as you enter the seaway. The wikipedia article is a good read with some pictures of the 1907 collapse. Your turn!


----------



## hpeer

Dang, another picture I should have recognized.

My brain is shot.


----------



## tempest

I'm working on next photo. Too nice a day, to be inside today.. 60 + degrees


----------



## tempest

This could be tricky if you haven't been there, but let's start with this. This would be a "Wise" stop over to relax and unwind ;-)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Well, it's USA from the flags. 😂😂


----------



## tempest

I suppose that means, I need to give another " Hint" ;-) Since we were looking at Bridges


----------



## hpeer

Ah! Seagulls!

LOL


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

St Augustine, Florida.
The bridge is on the ICW just north of St Augustine.


----------



## tempest

Not St. Augustine. Much further North. You might catch an Air show, or see a big drone while " wisely" staying here.


----------



## hpeer

DC has this huge surveillance drone but that is visible from a ling way off.

Still missing the “wise” clue bit.


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> DC has this huge surveillance drone but that is visible from a ling way off.
> 
> Still missing the “wise” clue bit.


Ok, I'll " Split" this baby for you. Who might be flying drones near DC, and where might they originate from?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I was dive bombed by 2 fighters on the ICW where it broadened out to quite a large lake. Dunno where it was. No bridges there. Quite an isolated area. They kept it up for half an hour. 
Great fun.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tempest said:


> Ok, I'll " Split" this baby for you. Who might be flying drones near DC, and where might they originate from?


CIA, Virginia. 


Mark 😊


----------



## tempest

MarkofSeaLife said:


> CIA, Virginia.
> 
> 
> Mark 😊


The CIA, is not "supposed" to be Spying on Americans ;-)


----------



## tempest

OK. One Final Clue. I was looking for the nearby Marina.


----------



## Interlude

Ok...have been avoiding this for months and not solving any cuz really don't have many to post in return but Wise King 'Solomon" should ring a few bells.


----------



## tempest

Interlude said:


> Ok...have been avoiding this for months and not solving any cuz really don't have many to post in return but Wise King 'Solomon" should ring a few bells.


not all the photos, I post are mine. Many of my originals have either people, (who may not want me to plaster their faces in the net) or the names of the actual places in them. I do try to only post the places I’ve visited. In the case of Capri, a desire to visit.


----------



## Zanshin

Solomon's - I have overnighted there twice but didn't recognize it until now.


----------



## tempest

Solomons it is . I was originally looking for Zanisher's Marina, which is now a Safe Harbor Facility. The Pool and the Tiki Bar were a nice treat. The Bridge is the Thomas Johnson Bridge. The Lighthouse is the Drum Point LH at the Calvert Marine Museum. 

Solomon, was the " Wise" old king, who offered to " Split the Baby" 

The Air Show and Drones are from Nearby Patuxent Naval Air Station. 

I had a brother stationed there at time of my visit. We sailed out the Miles River and the Eastern Bay from St Michael's Is. , behind Poplar Island, and then through Knapp's Narrows and ended up in Zanisher's. on the Patuxent River.

Take it away, Zanshin.


----------



## Zanshin

Where, or where, could this building be?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

If that was French island there would be a whoppin French flag on that fort. 
It doesn't look like you edited a flag out, and the only light blue it could be is 🇦🇷 Argentina's, which holds no Caribbean islands. 
The bell looks Spanish. 
So I'd say it's an old Spanish fort now a museum on an American island or the BVIs. Because they're to least likely to have a national flag flying. 

But which fort ? I have no idea.


----------



## hpeer

St Eustatius, if I haven’t hammered the spelling beyond recognition.


----------



## Zanshin

@Mark - I did edit out the flag, but it wasn't French, it was Dutch. And @hpeer guessed it correctly, it is Fort Oranje on St. Eustatius (better known as Statia).


----------



## hpeer

We still ent a couple of quiet days there.

Our dingy floated iff and some fishermen found it for us; my very bad!

And we were boarded by the Dutch CG fir a safety inspection. What odds?
A couple more pics.

Now I will be struggling for kore photos.

















Nice quiet island with an open anchorage.


----------



## Zanshin

I was boarded by the Dutch as well while anchored off Statia. They came at dusk and just as they were asking me if they could come aboard there was a nasty sound and their engine klunked out. They'd motored over a mooring  They were all in uniform so I got out my mask and a knife and dove down to cut them free. They apologized for having to do an inspection even after my assistance (they'd already logged me in their book) but it was the most cursory of inspections and over with within a couple of minutes...


----------



## hpeer

A celebration and our boat in harbor, before we painted her yellow.


----------



## paulk

Zanshin said:


> @Mark - I did edit out the flag, but it wasn't French, it was Dutch. And @hpeer guessed it correctly, it is Fort Oranje on St. Eustatius (better known as Statia).


Is editing out clues like flags unfair? Posting a picture that is short on clues -- like this one, for example -- is not helpful. Please note this photo is to illustrate the point. It is NOT a candidate for location-guessing.


----------



## tempest

Ok, Well a day has gone by, So I'm going to Say this looks like a pretty cool place! St Pierre off the coast of Newfoundland ?


----------



## MacBlaze

tempest said:


> Ok, Well a day has gone by, So I'm going to Say this looks like a pretty cool place! St Pierre off the coast of Newfoundland ?


Drat I should have caught that... of course it is... Nfld house colours and french flags...where else could it be


----------



## hpeer

Tempest has it.

I have enjoyed St Pierre and Miquelon a few times. Still haven't gotten the Wife there yet.
One trip I took a guided tour of Miquelon. That was super interesting and worthwhile because they provide van transportation so you get to see more. They landed us on Lan Grade which was once a separate island. The story is yhere were so many wrecks the channel filled in.
I found the old school house museum interesting.

And the bakery near the carossel has the best pastry EVER!

Bastille Day is great fun, but very crowded if tge race fleet is in.


----------



## tempest

Ok, I'm running out of digital photos on this phone and ;laptop. I may have used this before, if so, I apologize. Where


----------



## paulk

Coney Island?


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> Coney Island?


logical guess, but not Coney Island. You are in the General Neighborhood though.


----------



## SanderO

Staten Island


----------



## tempest

No Sir


----------



## tempest

Clue time??? Photo taken from the Ocean view. This Ferris Wheel was destroyed twice in a few years. Once by Sandy and once by fire.


----------



## fmueller

How about Jersey shore? Ocean city, NJ? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tempest

Jersey Shorre _yes, ocean city No. _


----------



## Zanshin

Could this be Atlantic City, coming in by boat? I only entered there once, and with my deep draft ended up anchoring just off the coast guard station out in the channel.


----------



## tempest

Sorry Zanshin, Not A/C , though you passed this place on the way down. Being the cautious sailor that you are, you may have been too far offshore to notice. OR, you may have been down below, watching the Reality TV show made there. ;-)


----------



## paulk

Next closest waterfront Ferris wheel to Coney Island is Seaside Heights, NJ.


----------



## tempest

Ding 🛎. We have a winner. ! 

take it away. Paul


----------



## paulk

This is not a salt-water venue.


----------



## hpeer

Is that a hull being transported in a barge?


----------



## Zanshin

This has to be the most obscure picture in this thread so far. I don't see how anyone who has not seen this particular hull in this location could have a chance of guessing the correct coordinates. Perhaps I'm wrong and the answer will reveal something that should have been self-evident. Each picture really should contain enough clues to let it be guessed (perhaps with help of Google and other tools after the initial 24 hours), but I can't think of any distinct elements to this picture that would allow one to do so.


----------



## paulk

"This particular hull" is quite a clue. It is, in fact, THE clue that makes it solvable with the help of Google.


----------



## hpeer

Hell, I was trying to make sure it WAS a hull!


----------



## SanderO

Connecticut River Saybrook


----------



## paulk

Not in Connecticut.
The original Deed of Gift would not have permitted this boat to race in this location, since she didn't float there on her own bottom.


----------



## hpeer

Soooo, to narrow it down…
1-


----------



## hpeer

Damn, I am an area if poor connectivity, hence my garbled message above..

Was this picture taken in Europe?


----------



## paulk

Not in Europe. The Deed of Gift often comes up in what well-known race trophy?


----------



## hpeer

Narry a clue. I’ve a 40,000# 44’ cutter, racing dosen’t much cross my mind!!! 😆


----------



## hpeer

This is turning into a sickness!


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> This is turning into a sickness!


Don't get sick, over it lol. We don't have a Vaccine yet. ;-) 

It Probably doesn't help that the trees are covering the face of the Mermaid. It's the Hull of a 1995 contestant in the America's cup Race. Painted by Roy Lichtenstein. It resides now as a part of the permanent collection of the Storm King art center in New York State. Paul can add additional info, or you can google Lichtenstein and the story. Interesting Story, he had a great career. He was a contemporary of Andy Warhol et. al. 

I have a few connections to this area, in that I worked as a waiter at a restaurant in the shadow of Storm King Mountain, on the other side of the Hudson River, at the Foot of Breakneck mountain. ( Cold Spring, N.J. ) When I was in school. Some of the works were visible from the NYS Thruway. 

Lichtenstein also taught Art at Rutgers, where I worked and then taught for 30 years. They had a house a few towns over from where I live now. Lastly, one of my boat neighbors has a version of this mermaid painted on their boat, so I've been looking at it for close to 15 years. ;-)


----------



## hpeer

Thanks. I cheated and did some research online before the 24 hour period. So I am out.


----------



## paulk

tempest said:


> Don't get sick, over it lol. We don't have a Vaccine yet. ;-)
> 
> It Probably doesn't help that the trees are covering the face of the Mermaid. It's the Hull of a 1995 contestant in the America's cup Race. Painted by Roy Lichtenstein. It resides now as a part of the permanent collection of the Storm King art center in New York State. Paul can add additional info, or you can google Lichtenstein and the story. Interesting Story, he had a great career. He was a contemporary of Andy Warhol et. al.
> 
> I have a few connections to this area, in that I worked as a waiter at a restaurant in the shadow of Storm King Mountain, on the other side of the Hudson River, at the Foot of Breakneck mountain. ( Cold Spring, N.J. ) When I was in school. Some of the works were visible from the NYS Thruway.
> 
> Lichtenstein also taught Art at Rutgers, where I worked and then taught for 30 years. They had a house a few towns over from where I live now. Lastly, one of my boat neighbors has a version of this mermaid painted on their boat, so I've been looking at it for close to 15 years. ;-)


Tempest has it! The Twelve Meter Young America USA#36, is located at the Storm King Art Center in New Windsor, NY. Storm King Art Center


----------



## tempest

Here's a Photo of Breakneck Mtn. ( Hudson River) From the Storm King Side ( west) a beautiful part of the Hudson Valley.


----------



## tempest

Had to go to the archives for this one. I apologize for the graininess of the photo. Where / What is this ?


----------



## Zanshin

Could this be Alcatraz? I watched the old Dirty Harry series a while back, so this looks/seems familiar...


----------



## tempest

Bingo! “The Rock”. Your Turn. Now part of a National Park. Supposedly inescapable.


----------



## Zanshin

Where was this picture taken from?


----------



## hpeer

Brimstone Hill on St Kitts?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The wall is straight. It must be a British (former) island.


----------



## hpeer

Ah, thr French built it, but the British rebuilt it later, no?


----------



## paulk

It's not Roman if it's straight?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

paulk said:


> It's not Roman if it's straight?


They invented Roman Arches 


😁


----------



## Zanshin

It isn't St. Kitts (or Nevis) and there are no Roman Golden arches nearby, although there is a Burger King a couple of hundred meters away from where this picture was taken.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It's the photo taken from the fort in the park at the northern tip of Rodney Bay, St Lucia and looking towards Martinique? 

(Martinique might be too far away)


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - you are getting closer, but aren't quite there yet. This isn't on St. Lucia, either...


----------



## tempest

Fort Fleur de L'epee, Grand-Terre. Guadeloupe


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Antigua. When you're sailing into St John's there's fort Barrington that overlooks the coast the other side of the inlet. 

There?


----------



## Zanshin

@MarkofSeaLife - close, but no cigar (here's a link to some pictures from Fort Barrington) 
Oh - @tempest *has got it*! Finally a French Fort not named after Napoleon! It is just outside the big marina at Pointe à Pitre.


----------



## SanderO

Guadeloupe... look east from Basse Terre to Grande-Terre


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - you seem to have missed my post where @tempest guessed the location correctly as Fort Fleur d'épée. It is actually on Grand-Terre and the picture shows the shoreline and Basse-Terre in the background to the west. I'm sure you'll get another chance with an upcoming picture.


----------



## tempest

This should be Easy ;-)


----------



## MacBlaze

Three Mile Island!

A wag as it's the only nuclear plant I can name


----------



## tempest

MacBlaze said:


> Three Mile Island!
> 
> A wag as it's the only nuclear plant I can name


A Worthy Guess, but incorrect.


----------



## Zanshin

This immediately brings to mind the Salem Nuclear facility going up the Delaware River. Of course all nuclear plants are close to large bodies of water so I'm just guessing semi-randomly...


----------



## tempest

Your Random Guess would be Correct Zanshin ! It is The Salem Plant. Take it away!


----------



## Zanshin

It really was a WAG, and my next picture would normally have been a view from the old Fort which Mark (incorrectly) guessed - so here's another image of a man-made edifice in an idyllic location:


----------



## tempest

Judging by the Wind/Wave action, Water Depth, and the distant Horizon, I'm guessing that it's Facing East ;-)


----------



## Zanshin

Due east.


----------



## tempest

I will say that I've been to Virgin Gorda a few times and have gone on Hikes there, but I didn't make it to this spot.

The Old Copper Mine, on Virgin Gorda, BVI.


----------



## Zanshin

@tempest - This image was indeed taken at the old copper mine on Virgin Gorda in the BvI - it is now your turn!


----------



## tempest

Many "Sailors" should be able to recognize this structure


----------



## tempest

Clue time..? Hmm.. Left Coast. It's called an island but it's really a peninsula.


----------



## Zanshin

All I can tell is that it is a picture of a picture, but while striking, the image doesn't ring any bells (yet).


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Left Coast of Long Island. 

Then it's surely Mantukaket Lighthouse. 

Surely. 

I've been to Long Island. JFK airport 😁


----------



## tempest

Left coast of USA. lol You might find lot's of " Seals" there.


----------



## MacBlaze

You see, now that's just not fair. I _thought_ it was a lighthouse. I couldn't find any lighthouses like that  

Coronada Hotel, San Diego


----------



## tempest

Well, Yes, I took the photo at the time because it looked like one might expect a lighthouse to look. ;-) But, in fact, it is the Hotel Del Coronado, San Diego, Opened in 1888, a national historic landmark. 

Navy " Seals" Buds training takes place nearby. Your Turn!


----------



## MacBlaze

Ok. Let's try this. Has to be the narrowest "harbour" entrance I have ever negotiated...


----------



## tempest

Tough one! I'm thinking Pacific N.W. That looks like a pretty big hotel ? Haven't matched those colors yet. I've been to Vancouver Island 3 x, Victoria, Cowichan, Parksville, Nanaimo, etc. This doesn't look like any of them. My next thought was the Fraser River, but I'm not seeing that at the moment either.. So, back to the drawing board. It will have to wait until next year. Happy New Year!


----------



## scotthenry

Fort Bragg, CA?


----------



## MacBlaze

Happy New Year one and all!



scotthenry said:


> Fort Bragg, CA?


Oooh Scott gets it. I thought it would take a bit longer. The entrance to the Noyo River is one of the many bar crossings down the Pacific Coast and as it was at the end of two night passage, one of the more nerve-wracking ones for us—mid thirty knots at night had been an entirely new experience for me  .









Your turn Scott!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Wow. Tricky enterence by the looks. 
What way was the wind blowing?


----------



## MacBlaze

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Wow. Tricky enterence by the looks.
> What way was the wind blowing?


 It had died down by then and once you were out of the swell it was pretty calm. But it was the first time we had ever seen one of those lights (no idea what they are called) where it shows red or green if you are out of the channel and we were damn tired so it was a tad confusing and then from open sea into a small busy river was a bit of a shock.


----------



## scotthenry

What is the name of this prominent landmark?


----------



## Zanshin

@MacBlaze - those are called "leading lights/lines" and are a great help, particularly when lit at night. They are pretty common in Europe and there's one set of such lights when going into Falmouth Harbour in Antigua that is a great help in keeping inside the channel at night and most sailors don't even know they are there since they are huge and placed up on the hills.

@scotthenry - this looks like it might be on the west coast of the USA somewhere, in California?


----------



## scotthenry

@Zanshin: so far so good.


----------



## SanderO

Catalina Island


----------



## tempest

Angel Island, SF Bay ??


----------



## paulk

Dana Point?


----------



## scotthenry

@tempest has it. 
Take it away!


----------



## tempest

hmm, Well, we did Alcatraz already, I had Treasure Island teed up, but I might have to move further north for this next one. Could be tricky but








There are Clues. There was an active sailing community near where this shot was taken.


----------



## MacBlaze

Well I haven't nailed down the port yet but I just found this pic of the Pacific Northwest Explorer transiting Malibu Rapids! I was paranoid going though that narrow channel in my 38' sailboat! Just ...wow...


----------



## tempest

Talk about narrow entrances! It's so Beautiful up there! I think the PNE gets around a little. My location was not so much a Port, as much as kind of a Bus Stop. a little further south than Malibu Rapids in a different country. Attended a conference there and they chartered the PNE for the evening for us.


----------



## paulk

Bridges look like Portland, OR.


----------



## paulk

But it's further north than that... The Snohomish River Bridge in Everett, WA.


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> But it's further north than that... The Snohomish River Bridge in Everett, WA.


Your First instinct was good Paul! It’s Jantzen Beach in Portland. With Mt St Helen’s in view Across the Columbia River. I’m going to pass the baton to you!


----------



## paulk

Thanks! Thought I'd driven across that bridge. How about this?


----------



## SanderO

Thames River, CT


----------



## fmueller

Looks like the Zumwalt destroyers they are building at BIW, but doesn't really look like the Kennebec to me. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulk

Fmueller is right! Zumwalt #3, the LBJ, iirc, returning up the Kennebec after sea trials at about 08h00. (High tide) Bath Iron Works is further up the river, where it gets a bit more developed. The photo is from Arrowsic, looking over to Phippsburg, ME. We had a friend who works at BIW give us a personal tour. They build these ships upside down. This keeps the welders from getting debris in their eyes, so they do a better job. In a 300' section, there's 1/4" of variance. After stacking sections three high, they turn them over and weld them together to build the ship on railroad trucks that roll into the dry dock to launch. Unbelievable!


----------



## paulk

SanderO said:


> Thames River, CT


Hold it right there, SanderO. If you think that looks like a submarine off Groton or New London, your eyes are in worse shape than you thought!


----------



## SanderO

paulk said:


> Hold it right there, SanderO. If you think that looks like a submarine off Groton or New London, your eyes are in worse shape than you thought!


I was thinking it's some new fangled sub.... but it hardly looks like a sub. Mine was a wild guess as it's the only naval base I am familiar with in my sailing.... aside from Newport.


----------



## fmueller

This photo is junk cause the CG chased us well out of the Sound, but for SandersO, here's a sub coming down the river from Kingsbay naval base in GA.

But that's not my submission... Try the second one. Where am I?
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanshin

A kind fellow sailor allowed me to stay at his boat club in Norfolk, Va and those cranes look very much like they could be seen from there - the Norfolk Port Authority right next to the big Norfolk Naval Station.


----------



## fmueller

It's not Norfolk. Right coast, but you're a bit too far north. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulk

Looks pretty flat, like Brunswick GA, but they don't do containers in a big way. Next major container destination South of VA would be Wilmington NC.


----------



## tempest

I see we're working our way down the coast. I'll cast one vote for North Charleston


----------



## fmueller

Paulk has got it. It's the cape fear river in Wilmington, NC. It was quiet overall when we were there spring of '19, but it really only takes one if these monsters bearing down on you in the narrow river channel to make you perk up and pay attention. 

Paul... You're up...









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I was going to say Cape Fear. I remember coming down the ICW and you have to go down the estury quite a way until the ICW exits. Strong current and all these ships I'm wondering where theyre going. Wilmington, I'd never heard of it!
I'd heard of Cape Fear though... never sail in a place with a name like Cape Fear 😂 🤣 😂


----------



## SanderO

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I was going to say Cape Fear. I remember coming down the ICW and you have to go down the estury quite a way until the ICW exits. Strong current and all these ships I'm wondering where theyre going. Wilmington, I'd never heard of it!
> I'd heard of Cape Fear though... never sail in a place with a name like Cape Fear 😂 🤣 😂


They names is being changed to Skeered


----------



## hpeer

Car carrier in the C&D canal is pretty impressive. I was prepared to get knocked around but surprisingly very little wake motion.

But real fun is entering Halifax in pea soup when but can hear the container ship passing you but can not see it. The harbor control is excellent.


----------



## paulk

We are going to have to go out sailing some more so I can find new pictures to post. Where could this be?


----------



## hpeer

Stepping Stines light near King Point, NY???


----------



## paulk

Similar design and period, but you'll note that Steppingstones Light is red brick. This one is granite blocks.


----------



## SanderO

Falkner Island?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I saw lots of rocks in the Thousand Islands area of the Lower Great Lakes. Don't remember where they are.... I think the last lake before St Lawrence River. OK it was 20 years ago! 🙄😁😁😁


----------



## paulk

Faulkner's Island looks more like a submarine:








Though it is in the right direction from Steppingstones. (NOAA spells it Falkner's because it costs less to print without the "U".) Not the same design at all.


----------



## paulk

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I saw lots of rocks in the Thousand Islands area of the Lower Great Lakes. Don't remember where they are.... I think the last lake before St Lawrence River. OK it was 20 years ago! 🙄😁😁😁


You drinking Calvados again Mark?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

paulk said:


> You drinking Calvados again Mark?


No. We're out of Normandie now 😭 no Calvados 💔


----------



## paulk

Must be rum then.


----------



## tempest

Well, I've waited the prescribed 24 hours and did some research. It looks like the Penfield reef light near Bridgeport Conn. If it is, I'm Not sure it's been sold yet, but it could be yours for a modest fee of $100,000.

I typically keep to the NY side of the sound, until further east.


----------



## paulk

It is indeed Penfield Reef light and it is indeed for sale! Technically it is off Fairfield, but it is near Bridgeport. The Coast Guard recently refurbished the structure so it is probably in better shape now than it was when it was still manned. The docking situation is not great, which is probably hurting its potential purchase. Having the foghorn run 'on demand' would likely make it much more enjoyable than how it used to be - blasting away in any fog or haze whatsoever. 

In the foreground please note Helena, H-28 #9 , built in Bridgeport in 1949. She used to make yearly cruises up to Maine, but her new owner doesn't have as much time off for that as the old one did. 
Take it away, Tempest!


----------



## tempest

Oh boy, I've got to dig out from this last snowstorm, so it won't be until later today, before I can post. if anyone has a photo teed up ( maybe those in the sunny Caribbean) ;-) feel free to go, otherwise I'll BBL.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tempest said:


> Oh boy, I've got to dig out from this last snowstorm, so it won't be until later today, before I can post. if anyone has a photo teed up ( maybe those in the sunny Caribbean) ;-) feel free to go, otherwise I'll BBL.


"I've got to dig out from this last snowstorm" 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣

OK, I'll grab this moment then.

This photo is _very_ difficult.
You need to name BOTH land masses.











Mark


----------



## MacBlaze

MarkofSeaLife said:


> "I've got to dig out from this last snowstorm" 😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣
> 
> Mark


It's NOT funny! !! 


















Sigh


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MacBlaze said:


> It's NOT funny! !!


We have almost the same temperature! 

Just a little - between them


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - that picture is easy-peasey and I thought that the yellow submarine had gone down and stayed down! I need to take care of a couple of things and see which picture I might post next before answering. That puts the pressure on everyone else


----------



## Zanshin

I think that Mark was being crafty with his cropping. The picture was taken up the hill on St. Barths and the island in the distance is St. Eustatius. The little yellow submarine gave it away, that's been around St. Barths for many years and it changes position but I've never actually seen it move or take on guests. Normally photographs from that location show the view towards Saba and with the big rocks of the Gros Islets in the way.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Huh 😭

Yes, you are a mean man to see through my devious plan to disrupt this silly game! 

Les Gross Ilets behind which we are anchored now have a few shards of rock called Les Petite Saints towards Shell Beach (Plage De Gross Galletes) but the rockery in the piccy is one OR the other, I know not which! 

Piccy below is whence I took the photo. The red arrow shows where we are anchored. To the rights is the Super Yachtery and the Mega-Supa-Yachtery. 
As for those still with frost bitten hands from shoveling snow I can tell you it's hot here. Time for a swim! (except it's 3am)









Your go @Zanshin 


Mark


----------



## hpeer

Dang, here I thought I was gonna be special because I recognized the yellow sub. 

We were anchored over on the right, the field was pretty tight. Wind came up blowing a gale, did a 180+ Direction shift which really messed with the anchorage. What amazed me was the number of folks ashore who were comfortable leaving their boats unattended. 

As the wind abated (a bit) our anchor went “snap” and we were adrift. I was in deck when it happened and immediately motored across the channel into the lee if that rock and set the spare bower. 

The next day I went back to find my anchor, which I did. The pin, although wired, had come out. It was laying about a foot from the anchor. I figured out what occurred for the wire to break and fixed that. 

It was a hell of a night.


----------



## Zanshin

It was a good picture, Mark. I've got 500 pictures in my Windows wallpaper collection which toggle every hour (with 3 monitors, I get 3 different images per hour) and one that recently cycled was taken exactly from where you shot that one, except I didn't crop it 

Here's one that I don't think will be too easy to guess (I used a tripod to take it), but I have a series of pictures lined up from the same location where each successive one is easier.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

This is so abjectly easy I shouldnt even waste my time. Is that Polaris near the top of the highest mast, fractionally to the left of it? Tilted solar panels on the boat on the right indicate thats the boat is facing east? I shan't do my celestial sight!  
Though the right dock is floating the dock on the left isnt... so it has little tide.
Stern of a Moorings powerboat - hard to see but not a catamaran... so does that mean a Beneteau Trawler type charter boat? Do they have them in the USA?

I'm thinking Fort Lauderdale area. Up one of those endless canals! LOL


----------



## Zanshin

@MarkofSeaLife - We aren't in Kansas (or Ft. Lauderdale) anymore.


----------



## Zanshin

Same location, but taken during the day


----------



## tempest

Sunsail and Moorings boats lined up, American Flag on the powerboat. Hilly terrain, Tortola and/ or St Thomas come to mind, but I don't recognize this harbor or that building. Too Hilly for Florida.


----------



## Zanshin

I walked down to the end of the dock pictured in the previous two pictures and took this one:


----------



## SanderO

St Martin?


----------



## Zanshin

No, not St. Martin; although I can see how it might look a bit like something inside the Simpson Bay Lagoon...


----------



## tempest

hmm, I think I've got it. Will have to locate a photo, before placing my bet.


----------



## hpeer

Nanny Cay, BVI


----------



## Zanshin

@hpeer: No, not Nanny Cay.

I've got two more pictures, one which might give it away to anyone who has been in the area, and the other a dead giveaway with Mr. Google's help. I'll post the first right now, so I get a chance to do so before @tempest finds his next picture and hazards a guess.


----------



## tempest

I'm in the middle of making Sunday Gravy ;-) But, my guess is/was going to be Rodney Bay, In Saint Lucia.


----------



## hpeer

Ah, I’be seen that guy! 

But where?


----------



## SanderO

Rodney Bay


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yep the Marina in Rodney Bay, St Lucia.

I hate Boat Boys!!


----------



## Zanshin

Sorry for not reading this last night, I knew that the answer would be forthcoming shortly. It is indeed, as @tempest guessed, Rodney Bay Marina in St. Lucia. The "fruit guy", Gregory, is a local institution. His little outboard could be heard a long way away as he zipped along, as fast as a melting glacier, to sell his fruit. It sounded like it was about to blow up. Which it did, and now he has a new outboard but is no faster. I bought fruit from him once at outrageous prices, then told him that it was cheaper to buy at the supermarket and I wouldn't do business with him again. After that, he gave me better prices and his fruit is picked (stolen?) locally and very fresh.


----------



## Zanshin

@tempest - why pass the Baton? Just opt not to post anything you'd regret reading a year hence and give us your next picture...


----------



## tempest

Ok, Purposely chosen photo to disguise it a little. ;-)


----------



## hpeer

Too easy for me, I have a long association with that joint. I think! LOL

WAAAY to much beer consumed right nearby.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

@tempest could we have a clue please? It's over the 24 hour mark 😊

Merci


Mark


----------



## tempest

As Requested. another view


----------



## paulk

Barnegat Light, Long Beach Island, NJ.


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> Barnegat Light, Long Beach Island, NJ.


Right you are! On an average day, this inlet is not really a big problem. As long as one remembers that the north Jetty is awash at high tide and to make a hard left past the lighthouse to the anchorage.


----------



## paulk

This is not in New Jersey.


----------



## hpeer

Oooh interesting photo.
Via duct.
Warm coats.
It is dry there, and sometimes chilly.


----------



## tempest

Somewhere like the south of France or Maybe Palma... still looking, Definitely not New Jersey


----------



## Zanshin

Antibes, France?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Villefranch, France ? 
That viaduct is the Corniche between Nice and Monaco? 
That headland has gotta be a dead givaway. But I don't recognise it at all.


----------



## SanderO

South of France??? Montecarlo?


----------



## paulk

Not Antibes.
Not Villefranche
Not Monte Carlo


----------



## SanderO

Palma


----------



## paulk

Not Palma
Do they have roads & bridges like that on Palma? Others have been much closer than Palma, but not quite the right spot.


----------



## SanderO

San Martino


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That cliff has got to be the give-away. But I need to think about it. 
I'll dream cliffs.


----------



## tempest

Last guess for the night....Could be Nice.


----------



## Zanshin

I know that view - I lived in that area for a year and drove all around the coast and mountains on my motorcycle... I think it is between Nice and Monaco, can it be Beaulieu-sur-Mer?


----------



## tempest

I think Zanshin is on to it. One thing I'm reminded of is that there are a lot of Wealthy people on that coastline


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tempest said:


> One thing I'm reminded of is that there are a lot of Wealthy people on that coastline


Huh! Yes along _that_ coastline between Nice and Monaco... but look at THIS coastline. Look at the boats in the marina. Those motor boats do not a Superyacht make. Nor do the little leisure craft.
The only reasons we all think its the Cote D'Azure is because the mountain looks like it, the viaduct, and the French flag on one of the smaller boats.
But the houses on the hillsides do not look big enough to be abutting Monaco.

The photo also could be Turkey... except every Turkish boat as their national flag (or 10) fluttering at its stern. As do Greek boats.

Maybe we are looking for a poorer part of France 😂🤣😂 Perhaps nearer Marseilles, but it doesn't look like it. Maybe theres somewhere on the coast nearer Spain where the Pyrenees splashes into the Med?

Or anywhere in Corsica. Another place I havent been.

This is a good quiz photo! Please don't give hints yet!!!!!!!


Mark


----------



## tempest

I thought about Turkey, But then Paul said the French coastline guesses were close. 

I'm thinking it's the Port-de Saint Jean-cap-Ferrat The Mega Yachts are all anchored outside the inner harbor


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tempest said:


> I'm thinking it's the Port-de Saint Jean-cap-Ferrat The Mega Yachts are all anchored outside the inner harbor


I bought my last Eno stove at the chandlery there. It was awhile ago because the stove needs replacing again 😂🤣😂 12 years of daily use.

You might be right.


----------



## paulk

Not Nice.
Not Beaulieu-sur-mer. 
Not Marseille
Not Corsica.
Not Turkey.
St.Jean Cap Ferrat is the place! Lots of little nooks and crannies in the coastline there. Villefranche and Beaulieu-sur-mer are within walking distance. Nice and Monaco (Monte Carlo) are just a quick bus ride in either direction. Take it away Tempest!


----------



## tempest

That was pretty tricky, This one should be easier for some.


----------



## paulk

79th street boat basin in NYC?


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> 79th street boat basin in NYC?


 Right River, Wrong spot. ;-)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The old sewerage treatment works on the Hudson River at Harlem. I think it's decommissioned now.
It must be quite an old photo.


----------



## tempest

The Photo, like me, is a few years old, but no where close to the age of this Landmark. But you'd have to leave NYC to see it. It's still fully " commissioned " ;-)


----------



## hpeer

Leavenworth? The prison.

That is a guess, I thought I would be able to see the Metro North rail line if it were, but maybe hidden.


----------



## tempest

We're not in Kansas anymore. ;-)


----------



## SanderO

Hudson Rover Upper west side at Hospital - Columbia University


----------



## tempest

It’s not in NYC. And it’s on the “West” side of the River. Not the East.


----------



## paulk

OOh! What a clue! The New Jersey shore of the Hudson is pretty flat, up to about Fort Lee, where the Palisades kick in. The Palisades don't have any big old buildings - it's parkland (Thank you Rockefellers). Further up the Hudson, however, on the "West" side of the river is WEST POINT, the U.S. Military Academy.


----------



## tempest

Ding Ding Ding, We have a winner! It IS West Point, the USMA. Founded in 1802. Before that a Fort. About 50 miles North of NYC.

If you've never been, it's a beautiful campus with a rich history. There's a nice old Hotel on campus ( The Thayer ) Noted for it's brunch. I've stayed there numerous times. We used to play them in Football, and would take a boat ride up to the game. 

They also have a very nice ice skating rink, where they have held NYS Short Track Speed Skating championships. 

Got a chance to see the Army/Navy game this year in NJ. ( Navy came out on Top! ) ;-)

Take it away Paul K.


----------



## paulk

Some of you will know this spot well.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ushant, off Brest, Atlantic France?


----------



## SanderO

LIS looking North toward Saybrook and CT River?


----------



## paulk

Two different sides of the Atlantic,








Ouessant, or Ushant, pictured above, seems a bit more rugged than the game photo. The lighthouse is also striped.
SanderO has been sailing out of here for years, so knows Saybrook and the CT River quite well. Katherine Hepburn's house is about half-way between the two lighthouses in the game photo. You're up, SanderO!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

You should see it on a nice day 😂🤣😂

Actually I only saw it at night.


----------



## tempest

A beautiful river and entrance. ( Conn.) Always enjoyed the Bait Box Restaurant there. and the English Pub in town Alas, the Bait Box no longer there, anything take it's place?


----------



## SanderO




----------



## paulk

tempest said:


> A beautiful river and entrance. ( Conn.) Always enjoyed the Bait Box Restaurant there. and the English Pub in town Alas, the Bait Box no longer there, anything take it's place?


In Old Saybrook THE place to go is Liv's Oyster Bar & Restaurant. It's up on Main St, so not waterfront, but worth the trip for exquisite dining and ambiance. Not cheap, but a delightful and delicious experience. Make reservations.


----------



## paulk

OK SanderO.... Looks like it might be Essex, CT, on the CT River? We had fun getting into a slip at Essex Boat Works once with the river running full after a good rain and the tide going out... Four to six knots of current, maybe? They had four guys on the docks ready to catch lines.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

@SanderO Can you follow up please? A hint etc after 24 hours  

Thanky


----------



## paulk

He may be plowing the driveway. It snowed last night.


----------



## SanderO

paulk said:


> He may be plowing the driveway. It snowed last night.


I don't have a driveway...

HINTS...
Elsie is sitting on a bench on an Island which is known for its swing.


----------



## SanderO

It has a lighthouse too.


----------



## SanderO

The Island is uninhabited by humans...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Glen Island, New York?

It's inhabited by squirrels 😍😍😍


----------



## hpeer

“inhabited by squirrels” is a very broad catagory! 😝


----------



## paulk

Brings up a discussion on invasive mammals in New Zealand. Hauraki Gulf?


----------



## SanderO

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Glen Island, New York?
> 
> It's inhabited by squirrels 😍😍😍


right country... wrong state


----------



## paulk

Nantucket?


----------



## SanderO

paulk said:


> Nantucket?


nope....


----------



## SanderO

hint...

vacation land


----------



## paulk

There are more than 4000 islands in Maine. 3000 of them probably have squirrels. Several hundred likely have lighthouses. The lighthouse looks a bit like one on Burnt Island, by Boothbay, but the town in the background is not right for that.


----------



## SanderO

paulk said:


> There are more than 4000 islands in Maine. 3000 of them probably have squirrels. Several hundred likely have lighthouses. The lighthouse looks a bit like one on Burnt Island, by Boothbay, but the town in the background is not right for that.


right state... wrong bay...


----------



## paulk

Seems it must be Curtis Island, in Camden, ME. Thought there were more church steeples in Camden, but from the angle of the photo they don't show. Tricky that it cuts out Mount Battie as well. The picture here Curtis Island Lighthouse - Camden Maine Things to Do shows the same steeple and tower in the background as SanderO's post.


----------



## SanderO

paulk said:


> Seems it must be Curtis Island, in Camden, ME. Thought there were more church steeples in Camden, but from the angle of the photo they don't show. Tricky that it cuts out Mount Battie as well. The picture here Curtis Island Lighthouse - Camden Maine Things to Do shows the same steeple and tower in the background as SanderO's post.


paulk... nailed it...

*"Curtis Island* is an island located in the exterior of Camden Harbor, in Camden, Maine. The island received its name in 1934 after Cyrus H. K. Curtis, publisher of the _Saturday Evening Post_, a long time resident and benefactor of Camden.[1]

There is a lighthouse and caretaker's house on the southwestern point of the island.[2] There are two paths around either side of the island and one open grassy path down the middle. The island light is depicted in the Fitz Henry Lane painting _Lighthouse at Camden, Maine_."


----------



## paulk

That was convoluted! This one may not be any easier. Lots of little rocky islands...


----------



## SanderO

Thimbles?


----------



## hpeer

Is tuis the place with the swimming squirrels?


----------



## paulk

There probably are swimming squirrels on the Thimble Islands, off Branford CT. Hard for them to get there otherwise. Fine-grained granite from the Thimble Islands was used in the Lincoln Memorial, Grant's Tomb, and the base of the Statue of Liberty. Houses now dot many of the islands, creating a lively scene for summer parties and watersports, though the setting is quite relaxing. We spent one 4th of July there and enjoyed the fireworks from Branford, New Haven and Guilford as well as the ones shot off from the private islands and houses on the beach, all visible from the boat. SanderO has won again! My next shot will be tougher!


----------



## SanderO

Yikes... I do like to overnight in the Thimbles!


----------



## paulk

Not colorful enough for Greece. Turkey, perhaps? Or Crete?


----------



## SanderO

paulk said:


> Not colorful enough for Greece. Turkey, perhaps? Or Crete?


No...


----------



## SanderO

paulk said:


> Not colorful enough for Greece. Turkey, perhaps? Or Crete?


No...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

@SanderO that last photo is 20 mbs too large for many to download. 


The photos are interesting. I'd say volcanic ash. Lanzarote, Canary Islands?


----------



## SanderO

MarkofSeaLife said:


> @SanderO that last photo is 20 mbs too large for many to download.
> 
> 
> The photos are interesting. I'd say volcanic ash. Lanzarote, Canary Islands?


Correct group of islands... wrong island


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

La Gomera ? But I don't know the name of the town. Id have to cheat. 

We did a race to each of the islands in 1999 so I went to them all but my memory fades...


----------



## SanderO

La Gomera it is!
I spent 6 months in the Canaries... Lovely islands... not great for sailing... not many harbors...
Go Mark!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name this port city. 

The view is facing the port. The end of the white road is where you tie up.


----------



## SanderO

Heraklion, Greece


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No it is not Heraklion, Crete, Greece. 

Crete is wonderful... I sailed in about 23 years ago for a week. 

Correct Hemisphere 😊

Mark


----------



## SanderO

Turkey., Marmaris


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No, it's not Bodrum, Turkey. But you are closer than Heraklion. 😊


----------



## SanderO

Turkey., Marmaris


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

SanderO said:


> Turkey., Marmaris



No. 
This is the Amphitheatre in Marmaris:











This is an amphitheatre in the port city I am after:


----------



## MacBlaze

Epheseus?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MacBlaze said:


> Epheseus?


Yes!!!!!! Indeed it is! It was a port city a few thousand years ago but is now 3kms inland.

Here is its famous library:










More importantly, the Outhouse. A 7 seater for when you need to discuss your Ca Va with 6 friends 











Its a couple of kilometres from the Temple of Artemis, one of the 7 (Ancient) Wonders of the World... all thats left of it is this column and rock blob sitting forlornly on some scrap ground.









BTW @SanderO mentioned Bodrum. Well Bodrums original name was Halicarnassus ... which had another of the 7 Wonders, the Mausoleum at Halicarnassus.

So on your Mediterranean cruise you can see a few of the 7 Wonders, including the Rhodos, Colossus of Rhodes; the Pharos of Alexandria (underwater but you can snorkel the rocks) and the Pyramids of Giza.

Well done, @MacBlaze , you win. Your go!  


Mark


----------



## MacBlaze

I'll settle for the river but bonus points if you can ID the stretch.


----------



## paulk

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes!!!!!! Indeed it is! It was a port city a few thousand years ago but is now 3kms inland.
> 
> 
> More importantly, the Outhouse. A 7 seater for when you need to discuss your Ca Va with 6 friends
> 
> View attachment 142000


Outhouses were VERY important. They needed the acid to make leather, and collected it on purpose. Romans too.


----------



## Zanshin

That image is typical of central German countryside in the wine areas. The river is too small for the Rhine, hills too low for the Main. So it is probably the Mosel or the Saar or perhaps even the Ruwer. The barge indicates that it is the Mosel. But the name on the barge is in English and the flag on the tourist ship certainly isn't German and looks American, as does the furled flag at the bottom. So despite everything else looking like continental Europe this might be somewhere in the New World. I don't know any of the rivers in the wine areas of Ontario or New York, though. Darn, I thought it would be easy.I


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yes, but the name on the tourist boat "Princesse" is spelled en français.

That wouldn't happen in the USA, but could in Québec. 

They are vineyards on the hills, aren't they?

Flag. The blue is wrong for the US and the blue can't be at the bottom. Same with French flag.
Maybe a company flag?


----------



## Zanshin

I saw "Princesse" as well and thought it could be from a French boat, but that flag isn't' the tricolore. What about Schengen on the Mosel?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> I saw "Princesse" as well and thought it could be from a French boat, but that flag isn't' the tricolore. What about Schengen on the Mosel?



Schengen? Why does that matter?

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're German, you should know this!!









The city of Mosel is in France on the River Mosel. France does not have Princesses!! Or only have princesses with no heads. But the Mosel river also forms the border of Germany and Luxemburg.

So I think its a Luxemburg flagged tourist boat on *the Mosel River in the section along the L/G border.* The left side is obviously germany 

Luxemburg has a royal Family so I reckon Marie Astrid was a wine picker plucked from obscurity by some Luxemburgen prince on a whitish horse....


Mark


----------



## MacBlaze

Yes, the upper Mosel. Just a bit down river from Piesport. I'd been drinking piesporter all my life so just had to take a river cruise up from Trier. Back to you Zanshin


----------



## Zanshin

Ahh, Piesport has some good wines (few from the Rhein such as myself would admit to that).Here's a rather difficult image, but look to the distance and I'm looking roughly north...


----------



## SanderO

Redonda


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - I have some images of Redonda, but it is a small and uninhabited island with nary a beach.


----------



## SanderO

I meant the rocky island in the distance... The island with the beach is Montserrat???


----------



## tempest

Looking North? Guadeloupe looking toward Kahouanne and the english head ? ( tete anglais )


----------



## Zanshin

@tempest - you've guessed it correctly, it is a beach called "Plage de Cluny" on the north side of Guadeloupe's Basse-Terre looking towards Montserrat in the distance. I didn't think it would be guessed so quickly and I had more pictures lined up to narrow down the selection. This beach is wonderful - big, soft sand, protected and (most importantly) empty of people. It is a short ride from Deshaies but a long one from the other cities on the island.


----------



## tempest

The Tete Anglais was the real distinguishing feature. We just had a big snow dump here again, so it may take me a bit to get a picture posted until after I dig out.


----------



## tempest

Red Might be an appropriate color for this Light.


----------



## bigsky1

tempest said:


> Red Might be an appropriate color for this Light.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142055


Little red lighthouse NY?


----------



## paulk

The Little Red Lighthouse next to the Great Grey Bridge is actually on Manhattan Island. (It is still there.) Tempest's photo makes me think of New Jersey for some reason.


----------



## bigsky1

paulk said:


> The Little Red Lighthouse next to the Great Grey Bridge is actually on Manhattan Island. (It is still there.) Tempest's photo makes me think of New Jersey for some reason.



Thanks paulk


----------



## tempest

Not N.J. it's not so little.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Non-tidal but with current flowing. Solar panels facing south. 
I'm gunna say The Great Lakes, Lake Ontario at the entry to the St Lawrence River TSS. 

Mark 😊


----------



## tempest

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Non-tidal but with current flowing. Solar panels facing south.
> I'm gunna say The Great Lakes, Lake Ontario at the entry to the St Lawrence River TSS.
> 
> Mark 😊


Good observations, some tide, and currents though. Right sized body of water, but this one is further south than the Great lakes. And marks the entrance of a Bay, From a Bay ;-)


----------



## paulk

Must be somewhere on the Chesapeake then. Delaware Bay area perhaps. Will have to research...


----------



## paulk

Wow! Look what I found on the first Google page for 'Delaware Bay':








Delaware Bay







www.google.com




Close, but not the same light. Railing is black, and the light on Tempest's photo has a base bigger than the light itself. Must be around there somwhere, though!


----------



## tempest

Come to think of it, before you can have a Tasty Crab dinner, you'd have to turn here to go from a big bay, to a smaller bay, to a river.


----------



## paulk

Further south, Bloody Point Bar light in Maryland seems to fit the bill, marking the line between East Bay and Chesapeake Bay. At one point, its owner (it was sold by the GSA) had plans to turn it into a brewery. Is that perhaps why Tempest went to visit???


----------



## tempest

It is indeed Bloody Point ( red being an appropriate color) It Pretty much marks the entrance to the Eastern Bay from the Chesapeake. Near the easternmost end if you hang a right and proceed up the Miles River, you will arrive at St Michaels Island where you may go ashore to the Crab Claw restaurant, and then mosey into town to the Carpenter Street saloon, and catch some live music.

I've sailed there from Annapolis countless times, more often at night than in the daytime Good Sleuthing Paul, Take it away.


----------



## paulk

It is not a national holiday, but it is an International event. What and where?


----------



## SanderO

Newport... America's Cup


----------



## tempest

Based on the hill in the background I was going to say Newport Boat Show. Rather than Ft Lauderdale or Miami


----------



## paulk

Not Newport, Ft. Lauderdale or Miami.


----------



## SanderO

Nantucket Classic boat show


----------



## tempest

The Arc cruise? Las Palmas? Someone is packed for a long voyage. They don't look like new boats.


----------



## paulk

Are those classic boats lined up there? Are they cruisers, with solar panels and wind generators? Don't think so. You'd almost think it was a J/Boat convention, but no. 
Not Nantucket. Not Las Palmas. Are there houses on that hill in the background?


----------



## paulk

Time for a clue? It looks like there might be a burgee in there somewhere.


----------



## tempest

Very Tricky. The photo is small, when I download it and blow it up, I lose a lot of resolution. 

I can see one American Flag, but no other ensigns. One person who looks like they're packing a lot of luggage. 
Docks look like concrete, but there's a ramp to one, so tidal? Poles aren't that tall, so it's high tide or there isn't much of one. Masts all appear to be similar in Height ? I don't think I see many roller furlers, so maybe a race? 

The Mackinac, Chicago Yacht Club ?


----------



## paulk

Aha! Not the Chi-Mac, and not the starting port.


----------



## tempest

Newport Bermuda race, St Georges


----------



## paulk

Close... Didn't see any dinghy launching ramps last time I was at St. George's.


----------



## SanderO

Hamilton Bermuda.... Dinghy Club


----------



## paulk

Not the Dinghy Club. This is the Dinghy Club:


----------



## tempest

Then, there's the Royal Bermuda Y.C. ?


----------



## paulk

That is it! RBYC, following the Newport-Bermuda Yacht Race. Quite the scene. The race is run by the Cruising Club of America (the white burgee with blue wave visible at the far left of the photo) and the RBYC. The trophies are quite nice:








You've won this one, Tempest!


----------



## tempest

This is probably too easy. Obviously not my photo, but I've posted most of mine. This spot requires a well timed passage or lots of Power.


----------



## paulk

Sounds like Wood's Hole, MA, from the description, but not familiar with this view. Been through there a couple of times when it didn't look so calm as it does here.


----------



## tempest

I knew it would be Easy. Woods hole it is. 1st time I ever saw buoys laying almost horizontal with the current. 

You're up Paul.


----------



## paulk

A photo taken at about this time of year in a major seaport city. The recreational harbor is a little less than a mile off to the left.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Even I could build a straight tower!


----------



## tempest

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Even I could build a straight tower!


But, then it wouldn't be Art. ;-)


----------



## nolatom

And Quisset just above (eastward). Nice little harbor, and very nice indeed if your plans to cross through Woods Hole on a fair tide didn't work out, and you have to wait. It's a ripping strong tide, and if you lose control, there are rocks waiting to spoil your trip, and your keel and hull. And Tempest's right, the buoys do lay over and dance around in scary ways, at maximum tide.


----------



## paulk

nolatom said:


> And Quisset just above (eastward). Nice little harbor, and very nice indeed if your plans to cross through Woods Hole on a fair tide didn't work out, and you have to wait. It's a ripping strong tide, and if you lose control, there are rocks waiting to spoil your trip, and your keel and hull. And Tempest's right, the buoys do lay over and dance around in scary ways, at maximum tide.


We had a club member misread one of the buoys and end up on the rocks there. Scary.
When we went through for the first time we followed a Tug & barge, figuring that they probably knew what they were doing. We certainly didn't want to go through ahead of them & get in their way.


----------



## paulk

tempest said:


> But, then it wouldn't be Art. ;-)


Tempest is right so far -- it is supposed to be art, not housing.


----------



## hpeer

This should be Sandero’s, he is the architect, no?


----------



## paulk

There's another sculpture by a quite famous contemporary architect down the beach, right near the recreational harbor. A local architect's buildings along with museums devoted to two major 20th century artists make this city a must-see for tourists.


----------



## SanderO

hpeer said:


> This should be Sandero’s, he is the architect, no?


hahahaha... a fallen architect...
My guess is this is art out in the Hamptons, or maybe fire island... But getting building materials to FI is very expensive and a PITA so Hamptons seems more likely. But there are a bunch of them... West Hampton Beach, South Hampton, East Hampton. My hunch is if it is in the Hamptons... East Hampton


----------



## tempest

Well, I've observed the 24 hour rule. 

It's Barcelona, Spain. The Piece is called L'estel Ferit ( wounded star or comet) by German Artist Rebecca Horn, commissioned for the '92 Olympics . Not far away is the the W Hotel Barcelona ( Hotel Vela because of it's Sail Shape) designed by Ricardo Bofil, who just recently passed away.


----------



## paulk

Tempest is both right and wrong. Barcelona is correct, and L'Estel is the piece in the photo. The other sculpture I spoke of is Peis, by Frank Gehry, right next to the Olympic Marina. (Where they held the Olympic sailing events in 1992.) The local architect is Gaudì, respsonsible for the Cathedral, townhouses, apartment buildings, and a park/housing development at the end of the 1800's and in the early 1900's. There are museums devoted to Joan Miro and Pablo Picasso, both considered local sons. Besides this there's a fort, the Boqueria Food Market (operating since the 13th century), a chocolate museum, a zoo, and the port itself. It seems there's also a soccer team. Quite a hopping place! Go for it, Tempest!


----------



## tempest

I thought there might be a Gehry piece somewhere there. When I first became familiar with his work, I thought he must be a sailor, since many of his shapes resemble sails. ( a friend tells me I see sails in everything ) He's also a big hockey fan. 

Below is a photo of an Island, not tropical. I stopped here one fall (2004) on a trip to Florida. the Year the " Curse of the Bambino" was broken. Caught the Yankee/Sox game in a pub with a bunch of visiting Boston Fishermen, it was a friendly rivalry, No blood was spilled.


----------



## paulk

Tilghman Island, Chesapeake Bay?


----------



## tempest

Not Tilghman, Those Boston guys were ocean fishing.


----------



## hpeer

Looks more like Portland, Maine. I am not familiar but the vegetation, tidal marsh, reminds me of the area.


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> Looks more like Portland, Maine. I am not familiar but the vegetation, tidal marsh, reminds me of the area.


Yes, it does resemble many New England towns. 

But I live in N.J. and was headed to Fla, when we stopped here. We were well below the Mason/Dixon line when we hit this island, and kept a sharp eye out for "Pirates".


----------



## SanderO

Writghstville Beach?


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> Writghstville Beach?


Not quite that far south yet.


----------



## SanderO

tempest said:


> Not quite that far south yet.


I don't know the coast below LIS as I only was in Chessie once and stopped a few times on a delivery from the Caribbean via the Bahamas. My memory is shot too,


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

An island in the string of islands around Cape Hatteras?

On a very calm day LOL


----------



## hpeer

Well the Mason Dixon line runs through the southern end of Long Beach island. 
I grew up in that area but did not spend much time south of there.
Where do hou bail from?
IF NJ there are only 2 inlets in that stretch; Atlantic City and Cape May. 
Pretty sure that is not AC, but could be one of the Cape May Marinas. But not the one by the canal entrance.


----------



## tempest

MarkofSeaLife said:


> An island in the string of islands around Cape Hatteras?
> 
> On a very calm day LOL


Yes, but which one was a famous pirates hangout ?


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> Well the Mason Dixon line runs through the southern end of Long Beach island.
> I grew up in that area but did not spend much time south of there.
> Where do hou bail from?
> IF NJ there are only 2 inlets in that stretch; Atlantic City and Cape May.
> Pretty sure that is not AC, but could be one of the Cape May Marinas. But not the one by the canal entrance.


Neither of those locations are islands, though , I can see the resemblance to Cape May.


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> I don't know the coast below LIS as I only was in Chessie once and stopped a few times on a delivery from the Caribbean via the Bahamas. My memory is shot too,


I think the Rules allow you to look at a map or a chart


----------



## hpeer

Ah! A long channel with a dog leg?


----------



## Zanshin

Solomon's Island?


----------



## tempest

Zanshin said:


> Solomon's Island?


Not Solomon's. He was a King, I think he had a "White Beard." Mark had the right neighborhood.


----------



## tempest

Another shot


----------



## bigsky1

Ocracoke?


----------



## tempest

bigsky1 said:


> Ocracoke?


Ding Ding! winner winner, chicken dinner! It IS Ocracoke, A haunt of Edward Teach AKA, the notorious Pirate Blackbeard. 






Blackbeard the Pirate - Ocracoke-NC.com







www.ocracoke-nc.com





Welcome to the Game BigSky You're up.


----------



## bigsky1

tempest said:


> Ding Ding! winner winner, chicken dinner! It IS Ocracoke, A haunt of Edward Teach AKA, the notorious Pirate Blackbeard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbeard the Pirate - Ocracoke-NC.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ocracoke-nc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Game BigSky You're up.


Sweet! I never win anything lol.
I'll dig out some good pics for you guys


----------



## bigsky1

What town? (I included a pic of what I called the "stone dragons" that guard the entrance to the town's port)


----------



## bigsky1

The "stone dragons" on either side of city's port entrance.


----------



## paulk

Rhodes?


----------



## bigsky1

paulk said:


> Rhodes?


No but it's in the Med somewhere


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Turkey, I think. Flat roofs. Date Palms... but its not Egypt. Could be Tunisia.

For this guess I am going to say Bodrum in Turkey. I kinda went through it in a flash a long time ago.

Mark


----------



## bigsky1

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Turkey, I think. Flat roofs. Date Palms... but its not Egypt. Could be Tunisia.
> 
> For this guess I am going to say Bodrum in Turkey. I kinda went through it in a flash a long time ago.
> 
> Mark


Good guesses. None of the 3 you mentioned.


----------



## bigsky1

Another breadcrumb ... the town during the day


----------



## paulk

hmmm. Tourist site (temple?) with spotlights up on the hilltop above town.... Turkish lighthouses seem to all be white, so this one may be in Greece


----------



## tempest

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Turkey, I think. Flat roofs. Date Palms... but its not Egypt. Could be Tunisia.
> 
> For this guess I am going to say Bodrum in Turkey. I kinda went through it in a flash a long time ago.
> 
> Mark


I think Marjorie might know where this is..


----------



## SanderO

Malta?


----------



## MacBlaze

Bonifacio? I saw video about it not long ago...


----------



## bigsky1

MacBlaze said:


> Bonifacio? I saw video about it not long ago...


MacBlaze excellent guess. You win! It's all yours.


----------



## MacBlaze

This is literally the last picture I took the last trip out to see my boat way back in 2019.


----------



## paulk

Looks Canadian in its spartan simplicity, but with no blue paint anywhere on the houses it must be west coast.


----------



## MacBlaze

I was tired when I posted that and in retrospect it is lacking clues. I will narrow it down as we go and see if I can find some other angles.  

Yes Paul, its in this image:


----------



## tempest

We used to have a quite a number of folks from that area post here, who should recognize it. I've been out there 3 times and stayed very close to that spot once. Good Memories. It's a shame that Covid has kept you from your boat.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MacBlaze said:


> I was tired when I posted that and in retrospect it is lacking clues.


Don't be apologetic at all! I like a tough first photo! 
And people on this forum can be very, very well travelled..
I gotta say I don't like the overly easy ones, or the clues that are a dead give away of the answer. 
Be tough, this mob can handle it 😊


----------



## tempest

Ok, So, I believe that is an aerial shot of Entrance Island, off the tip of Gabriola Is. Near Nanaimo. Which is where I believe you keep your boat. 

On one of my trips there we stayed just a little further north in Parksville for a few days at the Ocean Sands Resort. The beaches there felt like they were 1/2 mile wide. I remember a neat little mini-golf in town. There's so much to see and do on that Island.


----------



## MacBlaze

tempest said:


> Ok, So, I believe that is an aerial shot of Entrance Island, off the tip of Gabriola Is. Near Nanaimo. Which is where I believe you keep your boat.
> 
> On one of my trips there we stayed just a little further north in Parksville for a few days at the Ocean Sands Resort. The beaches there felt like they were 1/2 mile wide. I remember a neat little mini-golf in town. There's so much to see and do on that Island.


Wow, I'm impressed. Entrance Island it is. I have always been impressed at the size of the station given it is just a few miles away from civilization. You're up!


----------



## tempest

This resort-like Town is probably off the beaten path for many east coast sailors.


----------



## paulk

Sorrento is pretty far off the beaten path, but the houses are too crowded for that. Looks like Massachusetts.


----------



## tempest

Haha, Yes, Not Italy far off the Path. 

Massachusetts it is. But where?


----------



## SanderO

Marblehead?


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> Marblehead?


No Sir.


----------



## SanderO

Marthas Vineyard


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> Marthas Vineyard


MV is what I would call a well worn path, so not Martha's Vineyard


----------



## SanderO

Marion?


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> Marion?


Nope, Not Marion.


----------



## hpeer

Is that a ferry dock?

it is interesting because there is a narrow spit of land connecting the two land masses. At least one must be a near island. No?


----------



## paulk

Sorrento ME, not the Napolitan one. The problem with this is the hill. South of Boston is for the most part too flat. Gloucester has hills and some square stone towers on hilltops, along with the somewhat gritty, rather than glitzy, houses. It would not be on the "resort" path.


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> Is that a ferry dock?
> 
> it is interesting because there is a narrow spit of land connecting the two land masses. At least one must be a near island. No?


There is a Ferry that stops here. There is a narrow spit of land leading from the flat lands to the hilltop. It's not an Island, let's call it a peninsula. But, there are islands nearby.


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> Sorrento ME, not the Napolitan one. The problem with this is the hill. South of Boston is for the most part too flat. Gloucester has hills and some square stone towers on hilltops, along with the somewhat gritty, rather than glitzy, houses. It would not be on the "resort" path.


Not Gloucester. Yes, the Hill is Unique, on an otherwise flat stretch of land leading to it.


----------



## hpeer

Ah! Well then it will likely be called. “Something” Hill.

But what is “something”?


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> Ah! Well then it will likely be called. “Something” Hill.
> 
> But what is “something”?


I'm not necessarily looking for the name of the Hill, The Town is sufficient. There's a very Rich History of rescues at sea associated with this place, that took place long before any other attractions.


----------



## nolatom

Has to be north of the Cape, with that big seaweed low-water mark, and the tilt of the gangway.

I'm inclined to guess Winthrop, but looks a bit too toney.

Hull?? Or Point Allerton?


----------



## tempest

Very Good ! Nolatom! It is Hull, Ma. 

Home of the Lifesaving museum Joshua James (lifesaver) - Wikipedia 

Nantasket beaches, I suppose would be the resort-like area. The old amusement park is gone.

I was pretty unfamiliar with this area, until I had a family member move there many years ago. It's been awhile since I've been back.

You're Up tom, Welcome to the game.


----------



## nolatom

Uh-oh, I didn't know this comes with more work??

Okay, this one's fun, if you can guess it, it's a festival. Tried to get a "wider" shot with more landscape, but can't seem to..

Hint--this is nowhere near Hull or Point Allerton ;-)


----------



## paulk

Looks like Mystic Seaport during the Wooden Boat Festival, but the lamp post is wrong, and if it's nowhere near Hull it's more likely Port Townsend's event.


----------



## nolatom

paulk said:


> Looks like Mystic Seaport during the Wooden Boat Festival, but the lamp post is wrong, and if it's nowhere near Hull it's more likely Port Townsend's event.


Way south of that. My name may guide you?


----------



## paulk

There aren't any wooden boats in New Orleans; they all rotted away because of the heat & humidity or got eaten by toreros. That must be the wooden boat festival in Madisonville, LA instead.


----------



## nolatom

paulk said:


> There aren't any wooden boats in New Orleans; they all rotted away because of the heat & humidity or got eaten by toreros. That must be the wooden boat festival in Madisonville, LA instead.


Right you are Paul, on both counts, though a couple of those wooden boats will have come from across the lake (Pontchartrain). Water is almost fresh, salty Mississippi Sound is 20-odd miles to the east. And the Rigolets that narrow winding gut that connects them, is tidal, so like the Cape Cod canal, you have to time it right.

But Madisonville from New Orleans makes an easy and fun overnight jaunt, about 25 miles to the north, and you get to make the Pontchartrain Causeway bridge open for you if your air draft exceeds 50', so you feel important. Then a pretty couple of winding miles up the Tchefuncte River to the town docks at Madisonville. Pretty and welcoming little riverfront town, tie-up and shore power gratis for overnighters.

Okay, I now pass the torch ;-)


----------



## paulk

Needing the bridge to open at Madisonville sounds like Mystic Seaport. (It's the bridge in the Mystic Pizza movie.) There's a RR swing bridge as well. At the museum there are some cool photos of the C.W. Morgan just squeaking through the opening. To compare with NOLA's Gallatoire's you might want to try Ford's, in Noank. Mystic Pizza, though good, is more on a par with Café du Monde.








This photo is a long way from the last one. The lighthouse is no longer functioning, but the beacon on the rockpile is.


----------



## SanderO

Bridgeport


----------



## paulk

That didn't take long! Fayerweather Light, in Bridgeport's Black Rock Harbor, is sharing the horizon with the Bridgeport-Port Jefferson ferry. Take it away SanderO!


----------



## tempest

If that's the LI sound, I'm guessing that could be one of the Bridgeport to PJ ferries. Judging by the width of the water view, I'd say we're looking east. So, that could be New Haven Point Light. ? Oops...I see I'm wrong


----------



## SanderO




----------



## tempest

Robert Moses Causeway Bridge over Great South Bay. From one of the state parks?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Indian River Bridge.
Florida


----------



## paulk

tempest said:


> Robert Moses Causeway Bridge over Great South Bay. From one of the state parks?


Looks a lot like it, but they built a second, matching bridge next to it in 1967. How old is this photo?


----------



## paulk

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Indian River Bridge.
> Florida


The picture shows a delicately curving truss midsection that the Indian River bridge doesn't seem to have.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

paulk said:


> The picture shows a delicately curving truss midsection that the Indian River bridge doesn't seem to have.


Wow! Someone stole the bridge???????????


----------



## SanderO

Robert Moses BecauseWay Bridge.... Sorry.... I was away!

Tempest gets the conch


----------



## tempest

I took the same photo of this spot, mine is not quite as good though.


----------



## SanderO

Maine....


----------



## paulk

Not rugged enough for Maine- the trees are too close together and the rocks have too much stuff growing on them. Looks like North Head Light, near Cape Disappointment, at the mouth of the Columbia River.

But the rooflines of the attached and detached buildings are not right, so ... must be something else, built around the same time.


----------



## SanderO

Guadeloupe..... when in doubt blame it on the French


----------



## tempest

You can't Blame the French for this one.


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> Not rugged enough for Maine- the trees are too close together and the rocks have too much stuff growing on them. Looks like North Head Light, near Cape Disappointment, at the mouth of the Columbia River.


You're in the general neighborhood


----------



## paulk

Then it seems to be Heceta Head Light, in Florence, OR. It, or perhaps the keeper's house, is now a B&B?


----------



## tempest

That's it, Heceta Head Light, named after the " Spanish" explorer Bruno de Heceta.

I first drove that coast Road from Portland to San Francisco in 1986. Took a photo like this with an old canon 35mm. 

You're up..


----------



## paulk

Where might this be?


----------



## SanderO

Camden ME


----------



## paulk

Dang, that was fast. Have you been following us around? The view from Mount Battie is spectacular -- no need for a drone. You're next, SanderO


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> Dang, that was fast. Have you been following us around? The view from Mount Battie is spectacular -- no need for a drone. You're next, SanderO


Is that your Sabre in the harbor next to the red hulled trawler?


----------



## paulk

tempest said:


> Is that your Sabre in the harbor next to the red hulled trawler?


Negative - we went up to Camden on our J/36 though. Are hoping to do some cruising in the new boat this season, now that we know her better, heading to Newport, Edgartown & such.


----------



## SanderO

The Wayfarer dock was memorable.


----------



## tempest

Hmm, Crossed that Bridge almost almost every day twice a day for 2 years traveling to and from Class. But, I don't have a photo to tee up and have work to do.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Can someone else help here with this bridge?

It looks like the George Washington Bridge between NYC and New Jersey post Armageddon.

Otherwise @SanderO can you put a clue up 


Thanks


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hang on, is it the bridge on the ICW south of Norfolk. The first tricky bridge, one is 64 feet and the next a lifting railway bridge.


----------



## paulk

tempest said:


> Hmm, Crossed that Bridge almost almost every day twice a day for 2 years traveling to and from Class. But, I don't have a photo to tee up and have work to do.


Almost every day? Skipping class, are we?


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> Almost every day? Skipping class, are we?


Class was only 5 days a week, they gave us weekends off ;-) 

@ Mark, Sander I believe that's the Mid-Hudson Bridge from Highland, N.Y, to Poughkeepsie, N.Y.


----------



## SanderO

Tempest get the conch!


----------



## tempest

Ahh, Saw the sun come up as I crossed that bridge many times. As a poor student, I used to roll pennies the night before to pay the .50 cent toll ( at the time)

Here's a pretty spot, I've been through. Should be easy.


----------



## hpeer

SWAG here,

Flat - East coast
Big trees - Southern
Small sailboats - small water
Dismal Swamp , Deep Creek Locks


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> SWAG here,
> 
> Flat - East coast
> Big trees - Southern
> Small sailboats - small water
> Dismal Swamp , Deep Creek Locks


Spin the wheel and place your bets ladies and gents ;-)


----------



## hpeer

So I take that as a miss!!! LOL


----------



## paulk

Wrong kinds of trees for that far south. More like Lake Champlain, though the lack of American flags anywhere makes that iffy. Erie Canal looks more the right size, but haven't found a verifiable photo that matches yet.


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> So I take that as a miss!!! LOL


Oh No, Not a miss, very close, but not the name of this place.


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> lack of American flags anywhere makes that iffy.


I just noticed that, Very unpatriotic of them, they should have been there!


----------



## tempest

Hpeer was in the right church, just the wrong pew


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Great Bridge Lock on the Elizabeth River.


----------



## tempest

AWT2_Sail said:


> Great Bridge Lock on the Elizabeth River.


Bingo! You're up AWT2


----------



## AWT2_Sail

tempest said:


> Bingo! You're up AWT2


----------



## tempest

Tortola ?


----------



## AWT2_Sail

I'm going to say that's not specific enough, and it's not where the picture was taken.


----------



## tempest

hmm, Perhaps Trellis Bay then. last guess for this evening.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Tortola taken from Peter Island. There's a dock at the resort.

Mark


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Not Peter Island.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Falmouth Harbour, Antigua, from the Antigua Yacht Club looking due north?

Although the English flag there is just plain wrong for the BVIs or Antigua. You'd be strung up like a pirate by the locals.


----------



## Zanshin

I agree with Mark about the British Flag... but that does look like Sage Mountain. Cooper Island, BVI looking towards Tortola?


----------



## AWT2_Sail

@Zanshin wins. Cooper Island Beach Club, Manchioneel Bay. Some pictures i found on line have the BVI flag flying below the Union Jack. Not sure that's very cool either...


----------



## SanderO

Falmouth Harbor, Antigua looking north


----------



## Zanshin

WooHoo - it's like I won in bingo 

Here's a location:


----------



## paulk

Looks green enough to be Scotland, but not worn smooth enough, unless maybe up in the Hebrides. Zanshin seems to like warmer places than that, anyway. Caribbean? (Not black enough rock to be Hawaiian.)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I think Zanshin hit this island with a watering can. 
It looks like Isle Forchu beteween St Barts & St Martin. 

Mark


----------



## paulk

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I think Zanshin hit this island with a watering can.
> It looks like Isle Forchu beteween St Barts & St Martin.
> 
> Mark


Or is it île Forchu? Does spelling count?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bugger 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## tempest

Or Fourchue lol Mark beat me to it.


----------



## paulk

Forchu or Fourchu? Isle or Île? Zanshin will have to decide!


... drumroll..................................................


----------



## Zanshin

Despite the Australian approach to spelling, @MarkofSeaLife has guessed it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thank you, Zanshin.
A well deserved win I think. I did excellently well... except for the French crazy spelling rules 🙄 I shall complain to Marjorie if she ever wakes up 😣

To celebrate I shall ask a simple question: Name the Waterway






















Needless to say _exact_ spelling required! 😛

😂🤣😂


----------



## tempest

Lots of Lines on deck and Fenders still out, WAG here.... Chagres River ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No, it is not Chagres River.


----------



## Zanshin

Hawkesburry River?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Hawkesburry River?


No, its not the Hawkesbury River, Sydney, Australia. I miss home!

Mark


----------



## paulk

Just noticed the roller mounted mid-shroud in the second picture. Shouldn't it go on the outboard side to keep the Genoa from catching on the shroud when you tack? It doesn't do anything mounted the way it is. Oh, and is it the Canal de Bourgogne?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tempest said:


> Lots of Lines on deck and Fenders still out, WAG here.... Chagres River ?



Ummmmm, Actually, Tempest is correct. It is the Chagres River, better know in this location as the Panama Canal.
I just did a double check up on that  

The Chagres is the river that was blocked to form the Canal. But usually referred to by cruisers is the Colon (Caribbean) side of the dam that has the last few miles of the Chagres to the Caribbean Sea. This is a wonderful area to park the boat for a few days waiting for your date to do the canal.

What tempest referred to as the blue lines on deck are the extraordinarily long lines each boat needs to hire to tie up in all of the 6 Locks.


















The long lines are necessary as toe boats are in the middle of the lock... and... 










The lines attach to these motorised things and get drawn along like a moving bollard.

















You need 4 LOOOOONG lines that you hire. Plus at least 4 crew, I was the extra holding the camera, and the Pilot, the guy in the white TShirt. Its a 2 day trip across tying up to a mooring ball in the middle of the jungle for the night. 
The extra crew are normally other cruisers, the guy in the green Tshirt andhis wife in the blue. The guy at the wheel was a backpacker. I rang a few Backpacker Hostels looking for crew and was deluged with young people who normally pay US$100 for a day cruise of the Panama Canal not going into the locks. So to get a free 2 days including all the locks, fed and the bus ticket back was great. We filled all the other boats in our pod with backpackers too. Great fun!

So @tempest you did win! Well done, your go! 


Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

paulk said:


> Just noticed the roller mounted mid-shroud in the second picture. Shouldn't it go on the outboard side to keep the Genoa from catching on the shroud when you tack? It doesn't do anything mounted the way it is.


Thats a radar reflector. Damn useless things. But the science is they should only be 4 meters above the water (i forget why). I chucked it away...


----------



## paulk

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Thats a radar reflector. Damn useless things. But the science is they should only be 4 meters above the water (i forget why). I chucked it away...


Knew it was useless as a radar reflector so figured you must be using it as a roller. I read that they only work when the radar beam hits them at a specific angle (4ºmaybe?) People at our club mount them P & S above the second set of spreaders and I laugh because all they do is increase windage.


----------



## tempest

Wow!, That was a WAG. I was trying to think of the canals you might have been through, and it wasn't sandy enough to be the Suez. and it looked like a Jungle area. 

You had me looking for some French Canals but thought the mast would have been an issue! 

I'll be back..


----------



## tempest




----------



## paulk

Who would graffiti over a sign in what looks like Canada?


----------



## tempest

I would ;-) It is in Canada, now we just need to narrow it down.


----------



## paulk

Looks pretty narrow already. Would not want to have an ore carrier coming the other way. The LaChine Canal is about the right size, but it seems lined with maple trees more than pines. Same for the Chambly. Welland and Sault Sainte-Marie canals are more industrial. The Saint Peters Canal in Nova Scotia has pine trees along it. There's a swing bridge in Saint Peters itself:








And the light poles match Tempest's picture pretty well too. Won't have to worry about ore carriers much in Nova Scotia.


----------



## tempest

St. Peter’s it is!


----------



## paulk

This setting is not so bucolic, What is happening on 02 July 2015, and where? Extra points for knowing the boat in the background.


----------



## tempest

Ok, The date coincides with the visit to NYC of The Replica of the Hermione, the Frigate that carried Lafayette to America. It arrived in the states for a 2015 tour. Next to it, looks like the Peking, which was also in South Street Seaport forever! I believe the Peking left for Germany the following year.


----------



## paulk

Almost right. Peking was sold to a Hamburg foundation in November 2015. She has been restored in Hamburg to essentially new condition and is no longer in NYC. Hermione is back in France (Drydock work being done in Bayonne) What ship is still left at in NYC at South Street Seaport?


----------



## tempest

The Wavertree.... but I don't think it would have been there in July of 2015, I think it left in May of 2015 for a refit in Staten Island and didn't return until fall of 2016.

The Peking would have been there in July of 2015. When I blow up your photo, I can read the letters EKING on the bow of the ship in the background. (Above the white haired guy in the blue shirt taking the photo looking down. )


----------



## paulk

You are absolutely right and I stand corrected!. I had thought the paint scheme wasn't Peking's, so it had to be the Wavertree. The German government funded a complete refit of the Peking, documented here in great detail: 



. The controls for the braces are amazing - they work like Venetian blinds, winding & unwinding from spools on deck. It looks like all she needs to set out again are sails. Your turn again, Tempest!


----------



## Zanshin

Awesome link - plus I could listen to the whole thing in the original German!


----------



## tempest

In keeping with that theme, What's the name of this Ship and on what body of water might it typically be spotted


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Muddy water by the looks! 
There was one similar doing tourist cruises out of North Cove Marina New York City. Doing a lap of the Hudson River to the Statue of Liberty. 

The water colour matches!


----------



## tempest

Yes, I've seen the Hudson the color of Milk Chocolate, It ran brown for weeks after Irene, but this is not the Hudson.


----------



## hpeer

Looks to be a banker or clone.


----------



## paulk

Design looks more Southern than that. Too much sheer and the foresail boom is too high for the Grand Banks. With that much rake to the stem and the slack forestay she looks more like a Caribbean or Gulf build, somehow. Muddy around the Mississippi Delta too.


----------



## tempest

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Muddy water by the looks!
> There was one similar doing tourist cruises out of North Cove Marina New York City. Doing a lap of the Hudson River to the Statue of Liberty.
> 
> The water colour matches!


I believe the Schooner you saw may have been the "Shearwater" They sail out of North Cove.
I taught sailing out of Jersey City for a couple of seasons on J-24's I'd see them all the time. I'm not sure but the I think the guy who owns Manhattan Sailing school owns the Shearwater. If so, he also owns the Arabella which should be in the BVI around now.


----------



## tempest

paulk said:


> Design looks more Southern than that. Too much sheer and the foresail boom is too high for the Grand Banks. With that much rake to the stem and the slack forestay she looks more like a Caribbean or Gulf build, somehow. Muddy around the Mississippi Delta too.


Not that far south. Mark is closer in regards to body of water.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tempest said:


> I believe the Schooner you saw may have been the "Shearwater" They sail out of North Cove


Goodness! Yes, you sparked the memory. Thats the name of it.


----------



## EmmaPie

Any chance this is in New Jersey? I have no idea of the name but I remember seeing similar ones when I went to Atlantic City, but not in the city itself, the husband and I drove around so it was in one of the towns in the shores surrounding it


----------



## tempest

Yes, Very Good chance it’s in NJ


----------



## hpeer

A J Mearwald? I am hammering the name. The offical schooner of someplace in NJ.

That is a nice photo, gives a different aspect which we dont get when dock walking.


----------



## tempest

Good Job Hpeer! It is the A J Meerwald. She has been designated as New Jerseys' Official Tall Ship. ;-) 

She was built in N.J. and launched in 1928 as an Oyster Dredger. Today she operates as hands on classroom.

Typically found on the Delaware Bay, she makes some trips around N.J. Pa. and Del. 





__





The AJ Meerwald - Bayshore Center







www.bayshorecenter.org





You're up!


----------



## hpeer

Simple, just name country and city.


----------



## paulk

Rows of beach resort hotels looks like Dominican Republic. We went to Punta Cana, and it does not look like this, so I will suggest Santo Domingo instead.


----------



## hpeer

Paul,

Santo Domingo indeed!

We found it interesting, lots of history and inexpensive.

Your turn.


----------



## paulk

We had a good time there as well. Though the armed guards on the beach were somewhat disconcerting. 
This is not in the Caribbean.








These guys showed up behind us overnight. Quite a surprise.


----------



## tempest

That's the Grandeur of the Seas. They had a few New England and Canadian Stops. I'm going to cast a vote for Portland, Me. Is that pre-fire or post-fire?


----------



## paulk

Post-fire, if you're talking about the one in 1866. Lots of cobblestone streets and brick buildings there now make such a calamity less likely. They also make for lots of pub-restaurants, farm-to-table restaurants, seafood restaurants, boutiques, shops, nooks and crannies that are great to explore. Hamilton Marine has unfortunately moved from its walkable warehouse location on the waterfront, but the Portland Museum of Art has quite a collection, beautifully displayed, including a fully-furnished mansion next door, built in 1801. We went to a presentation by artist and writer Brian Floca at Mechanic's Hall on Congress St. when we were there last. Just off the city you can sail or take a ferry to the islands of Casco Bay. Many of them are city or state parks. Go Tempest!


----------



## tempest

I was referring to the fire on the Granduer in 2013. ;-)


----------



## tempest

Where might this be? Bonus points for what the occasion is?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Cuba. 4th of July. 

😂😂😂


----------



## SanderO

Newport, July 4


----------



## tempest

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Cuba. 4th of July.
> 
> 😂😂😂


No Cigar for you! ;-)


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> Newport, July 4


Not Newport, Not 4th of July


----------



## tempest

This was a One-Time event.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ft Lauderdale 4th July?

There's nowhere in the USA that's flat beach front without huge buildings.

I notice there's no anchored boats between the ships and the fireworks barges. Weird.


----------



## tempest

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Ft Lauderdale 4th July?
> 
> There's nowhere in the USA that's flat beach front without huge buildings.
> 
> I notice there's no anchored boats between the ships and the fireworks barges. Weird.


I think that would depend on your vantage point. Perhaps the huge buildings are behind you. ;-)

Maybe it wasn't anchoring out season. ;-)


----------



## paulk

What if the photo were taken from the 15th floor of a big hotel in San Juan on the night of the Christopher Columbus quadricentennial?


----------



## tempest

I'm old but not that old.  We did sail my old Bristol around all the Tall Ships that staged themselves in Sandy Hook bay in 1992 for the Quincentenary celebration in NYC, and then We rented a Budweiser Tent in Hoboken on the pier to watch the parade the next day, and had lunch in the Old "Clam Broth house" . Which by that time had allowed women. 

They were mostly tall ships in those parades. 

These are Three Specific Cruise Liners. in this photo. Not in Puerto Rico, though.


----------



## HUGOSALT

St Martin, Great Bay , celebrating Columbus 500 years discovery Nov. 93 ??


----------



## tempest

HUGOSALT said:


> St Martin, Great Bay , celebrating Columbus 500 years discovery Nov. 93 ??



Sorry, This event had nothing to do with Columbus. Let's call it a Family reunion that has only happened once


----------



## HUGOSALT

Very good clue. Think?? 2 rows of lights on Stern could be Q M 2, But still a long shot. 
Southampton, England , 3 Cunard sisters ,May of 14


----------



## tempest

Hmm, So maybe it wasn't a one time event! You are in the Right church, just the wrong pew


----------



## tempest

Hugo, Just adjust your Geography and date and you've got it.


----------



## HUGOSALT

Ok, me thinks I'm now in the right pew.
On the Mersey, Liverpool May '15 still 3 Cunard sisters


----------



## tempest

Me Thinks you need to cross the pond ;-)


----------



## HUGOSALT

Too kind with good clues (that I dont get)
So that leaves my backyard, New York Harbor 
3 ships together before Queen Elizabeth decommissioned


----------



## tempest

Yes, Hudson River, Jan 18th 2008. The 3 Queens lined up in NY Harbor before leaving Manhattan. Big firework show to celebrate the event. We had dinner @ The Liberty House in Jersey City and watched the show. It was a bonus event, as we spent the day at the NY Botanical Gardens to see the Holiday Train show.

Sorry about the bad clues? I thought about using “Poker”. Or “Chess” references. I also didn’t realize they were together in England.

your turn!


----------



## paulk

Cunard got the QE2, the Queen Elizabeth, and the Queen Victoria together to celebrate their (Cunard's) 175th anniversary on the 4th of July, 2015 with fireworks in Liverpool too.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Long Beach, 85th Jubilee, July 4, 2019. QM and QM3?


----------



## tempest

Hugo got it, it was NYC. Jan. 2008.


----------



## HUGOSALT

Minor maritime history buff so followed Cunard line but totally missed Jan. 2008 in NY
In the mid nineties I had a business where my office was on the Hudson River up by the Intrepid Museum and cruise line piers.
Whenever the QE 2 came in or got under way I was like a kid at the window. (especially early evening in the winter when dark)
Great Cunard line from England was actually started by 2 Canadian brothers.
One brother moved to England to tend that end of business (freight) and the rest is history.


----------



## HUGOSALT

Clues were great/generous, was me fixated that if all three ships together had to be England.
Really like the N Y Bot. Garden Train show especially all the models of the old NY buildings,
many of them long gone.


----------



## tempest

HUGOSALT said:


> Minor maritime history buff .


If you're from the NY area, there are several great Maritime history books. It might be hard to find and a little pricey, but 
" Sandy Hook to 62 degrees" was a terrific book about the history of the New York and Sandy Hook Pilots.


----------



## HUGOSALT

Thank you, will check out book.
Guess it's up to me to post a pic...stay tuned.


----------



## HUGOSALT




----------



## HUGOSALT

I feel like I won the lottery, just being able to copy a pic to forum.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Sandy Hook Light?
Nah, never mind. Too close to shore to be Sandy Hook.


----------



## HUGOSALT

Afraid not, not a lot of sand there.


----------



## paulk

Looks like the scene at Old Saybrook, CT on Lynde Point at the mouth of the CT river. SanderO would know!


----------



## tempest

New London Conn. . Thames River ?


----------



## AWT2_Sail

I think Paulk has it. Lynde Point Light


----------



## tempest

Ah yes, I see it now. For some reason I thought that house has dormers.


----------



## HUGOSALT

Yes Paulk Old Saybrook, Ct., thought would be reasonable for locals with green # 5 and sun setting behind.
As a point of information, took that shot from the deck of Adrian Blocks Onrust, well not the original one but she did have a 325 year old fireplace in her. We brought her back home to CT River Museum in Essex where she lives from Glen Cove, Long Island after some bottom work late Nov. a few years ago.
Paulk next up.


----------



## HUGOSALT




----------



## paulk

You didn't go via Block Island? Bet you would have had a grand reception! Had no idea Onrust was in Essex. Will have to check her out. Will look for a new photo now...


----------



## paulk

Can't make out the burgee... What club is this, and why is it pertinent during Women's History Month?


----------



## HUGOSALT

looks like could be Ida Lewis , Newport

For sure we wanted to keep sailing east as was great sail from Glen Cove, did'nt put motor on until turned north into breakwater. But were all a little tired maning a 12 foot tiller all day.


----------



## HUGOSALT

Ida Lewis was a woman before her time. (later half of 1800's)
Saved number of sailors starting when still a young girl, and continued for many years right on Lime rock where YC is now.
My great grandfather was a lighthouse keeper in San Paulo Brazil, heard stories about my grandmother keeping the light
when her father was off the island but by all accounts she was not a Ida Lewis.


----------



## paulk

Hugo has it! Go Hugo! Go Ida Lewis!!! 
A great little club, conveniently adjacent to NYYC's Harbor Court station. Just don't forget to be back from town before they lock the gate, which can make getting to your dinghy (that you rowed in because you knew the launch service was going to shut down) tricky.


----------



## hpeer

Interesting, had not heard of her. If interested there is also IDA PFEIFER”, a mid 19th century Austrian lady who did a lotnof unaccompanied world travel. Her book about visiting Iceland, and her trip around the world are free downloads and worth the effort.


----------



## HUGOSALT

Actually Ida Lewis saved as many as 32 souls from Narragansett Bay, some in winter storms. (just looked it up)
Mostly rowing heavy lifeboats.

Ida Pfeifer, Seems like a few intrepid women from 1800's named Ida. Will check out, Thank you

Ok here we go..hopefully copied...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bermuda heading into St Georges?


----------



## HUGOSALT

Afraid not Mark, no "international" airport that close.


----------



## hpeer

Long Island Sound (ish?)


----------



## tempest

Hmm, is that a sunset, or a sunrise... I'm tempted to say sunset, and that's execution rocks astern and you're headed east on LIS ??


----------



## HUGOSALT

Affirmative to Long Island soundish...
Is sunrise, and a rather erie one at that, as pic was taken 
during fires out west. Picture does not truly capture odd colors of sky and water.
Can't see Executioners Rocks, something to do with curature of earth.


----------



## HUGOSALT

Also that morning sea was so flat I almost fell asleep in a hammock on deck.


----------



## tempest

hmm sunrise eh. Long Island sound (ish) .... Perhaps, Fisher island sound, Possibly North Dumpling Is. astern, South dumpling, and fisher is. on the right.


----------



## HUGOSALT

Spot on tempest! ...and hammock was'nt on deck. "Flat Hammock" hiding just east of the Dumplings.
All yours Tempest.


----------



## tempest

Ok, Let's go a little further afield from the LIS.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Portrush Antrim, Northern Ireland


----------



## Zanshin

That looks familiar, somehow. I'm sitting here and sipping one of my favorite single malts, an Ardbeg Corryvreckan (which I've heard some say is like just digging out a chunk of peat and chewing on it). So I'm going to guess somewhere on the island of Islay?


----------



## tempest

Zanshin said:


> That looks familiar, somehow. I'm sitting here and sipping one of my favorite single malts, an Ardbeg Corryvreckan (which I've heard some say is like just digging out a chunk of peat and chewing on it). So I'm going to guess somewhere on the island of Islay?


You’re very good, but you might have to sail just a little further to arrive here. Bring your golf clubs. 

BTW, I was never a whisky drinker, but I discovered a Honey Whisky made in the Catskill Mountains of NY a few years ago, that I like to sip.


----------



## tempest

Oh, Sorry, I didn't see AWT2's post, it is indeed Portrush! That was fast! I spent part of a summer there visiting family. ( Which could take a year lol )

You're up AWT2


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Beautiful spot. 
The sort of cruisers dream to pull up in some idylic fisherman's port, bar on the dick and a libg beach of clear water (that's freezing cold ❄) .


----------



## AWT2_Sail

I've got a friend who lives near there, but I've never been. I'm totally jealous of those who have seen all these places. Makes me want to quit my job and try to catch up with y'all.
Next up:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I think that reminds me of the Marriott Marina in San Diago.

I could be wrong....


----------



## HUGOSALT

I don't think Mark is wrong. San Diego


----------



## AWT2_Sail

ugh. i don't think Mark is wrong either. Was looking for a picture without many buildings... Alas. Grew up in the area but not on any of the boats (except my dad's trawler, but the didn't let him anywhere near the Marriott in that ole thing).
Go for it Mark!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the Airport.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

AWT2_Sail said:


> ugh. i don't think Mark is wrong either.


No. I cheated. 
Check your photos first. 










Sorry but someone else would have done it to you 🤣🤣

It was a beautiful photo and a great quiz if you had edited the name out! Lol.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Dammit. That's one of my favorite picture "guessing" trick.


----------



## Den

Hudson’s bay has massive tides. Great Lakes go though a 7 year level change which was pretty consistent until 2017 Flood in Lake Ontario and 2019 flood. 
I suck at games but have local boating photos from 1936 on. My Dad had the boating sickness also. Niagara Falls even froze for the second time in history. Thanks for sharing the great photos.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No, Den n, it's none of those places you've mentioned.

Mark


----------



## Den

My guess is the breakwall at the Royal Newfoundland Yacht club. There are three such breakwalls up the East coast of Newfoundland said to have been made by God. I’m going with Leaf Erickson the fella with a crow found Canada in 1098. The rock torn out of the shoreline and piled up as a breakwall. No one in Newfoundland has a clue where they came from. It’s also the friendliest Royal charter club ever.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No, Den, there no rock wall in the photos. 

It's a bar, a runway and a Superyacht. No rock walls 😊


Mark 😊


----------



## Den

A bar on a runway.avec Quebec and Canadien Flags. I know Quebec boaters are great cruisers I’ve met them in places few folks know about. Could be the Gaspe Bay somewhere or New Brunswick My travels down there have been business and some scuba diving. I’ve been to every large airport in Canada’s maritimes. We’ve cruised as far a just past Montreal Lake Champlain being the trench down to the Hudson. I would not be surprised at all to see Quebec boats in BVI . Great folks to raft with


----------



## Den

Good lord I’ve been looking at the wrong photos. It’s not Mexico cause Modelo Especial, Corona is for export. I just realized you’re Aussie. I’ve travelled over 6400K there was in Halloways Beach edge of Cairns for a bit. 
Freeport Bahamas?


----------



## tempest

Princess Juliana International Airport bar.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tempest said:


> Princess Juliana International Airport bar.


Yay! 

Well done! 

Your go @tempest 

I just flew out... Now in Amsterdam.


----------



## tempest

This should probably be an easy one.


----------



## SanderO

Hudson River


----------



## tempest

SanderO said:


> Hudson River


That covers a lot of territory , ( about 300 miles or so) , but sorry it's not the Hudson


----------



## Den

Hey what are you doing in my backyard. Kidding 
Florida Keys


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Panama Canal looking towards the Bridge of the Americas, on the Panama City side. 


Mark


----------



## tempest

Not the Florida Keys or the Panama Canal, there are no Palm trees in the photo.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Cape Cod Canal?


----------



## HUGOSALT

southern end of Cape Cad Canal,
opps! see awta posted


----------



## tempest

AWT2_Sail said:


> Cape Cod Canal?


Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner! It Is the Cape Cod Canal.

You're Up AWT2.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Nice. Finally a place I’ve actually sailed to/thru. next up:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Tonga Va'Vu Group?


----------



## AWT2_Sail

No, but correct side of the equator.


----------



## Den

New Guinea


----------



## Den

Did you sail from Port Douglas or is this an illegal question and I should re read the rules.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

What rules? No to New Guinea. As for Port Douglas, one could sail from there to here, as one could from anywhere to here. 
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AWT2_Sail

OK, Den. I'll say you're getting closer. New Guinea is closer than Tonga.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Den said:


> Did you sail from Port Douglas or is this an illegal question and I should re read the rules.


Yes, the rules of this competition are in Post #1

😊


----------



## tempest

I believe that beach is in Mark's old neighborhood. ;-)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yes, but I don't recognise it. 
Many have changed. After each hurricane /cyclone. 

It's Pacific. It's a coral/sand island. 
So it's not Whitsunday Islands. (certainly not New Guinea) 
There are very few coral bommies in the photo. 
So it could be any of the 10,000 islands in the Pacific. 

The wharfe is quite large... But that's only a clue if you know it 

So I can't really guess. 


Mark 😊


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The flag could be anywhere as most Pacific countries have blé in them.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Next clue: it’s not in the Pacific.


----------



## tempest

hmm....not the pacific.....Indian Ocean, Cocos, ( Keeling ) islands.


----------



## Den

Oh so west coast. Zero knowledge there. I taught scuba on the Great Barrier Reef in the late 90’s. Never made it to the high end hotels in the Whitsundies but took a Mike Ball trip to New Guinea. I was in Coogee Beach on the holiday inn roof in 1998 when the Sydney to Hobart race teams left. Sayonara looked like the winner leaving. I still have all the news paper clippings. I followed the race by radio and paper as I drove from Sydney to Cairns. Sad days that race. 
I Never made it over to west coast.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

tempest said:


> hmm....not the pacific.....Indian Ocean, Cocos, ( Keeling ) islands.


Bingo. The picture is of Direction Island (Pulau Tikus in Malay). Interesting place I ran across (virtually of course) Cocos (Keeling) Islands - Wikipedia
Tempest, you're up again.


----------



## tempest

Where?


----------



## Den

I don’t care I love it.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Loggerhead Island, Dry Tortugas


----------



## Sal Paradise

Cape Cod Canal


----------



## hpeer

Barnegat Light after global warming?


----------



## tempest

AWT2 has the conch


----------



## AWT2_Sail




----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bodrum, Turkey ?


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Wow, that didn't take long. Sigh. Yessir. I even whited out half a dozen Turkish flags to through you off... 
So where will you be taking us next?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Turkish Gullets gave it away.  And then count the countries that could destroy one of the 7 Ancient Wonders Of the World with a hideous dock like that. 

OK,

Next one. Name the Waterway. I will take the official name, the cruisers name, or the clear identifier of what/where it is.


----------



## paulk

Why are you hoisting balloons on the starboard spreader? Is it your birthday? Canal de Bourgogne? Though the houses look more Dutch/German .


----------



## hpeer

European location.
Fairly big lift, I am guessing tidal.
Either a canal ir the entrance to a wet basin.
But I think it is more likely a canal. 
Too big and commercial to be a French canal system lock.
Hummm???

Caledonia Canal to Loch Ness???


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No, not France. 
Not caladonian Canal, not UK. 

I will put up a clue when I get back to my computer. 

MARK 😊


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Sorry... I must be loosing the plot because I cant find my photo files for this quiz 

OK, Clues: 

The Waterway I want the name of traverses a European country.
Its usual name is in English and pertains to a boating.

On this waterway you'd be a ding-a-ling not to stop your boat here:









But I'm not after the name of this feature, but the name of the waterway, which is in English!


----------



## paulk

Kiel Canal?


----------



## Zanshin

I don't know how many star forts are out there, but there are hundreds of them! I can only think of two that I know well - Bremen and Copenhagen and this is neither. From the landscape in the pictures, I think we might be in the Netherlands - can you confirm or deny that, Mark?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It's not the Kiel Canal. Which is well thought out as the name pertains to boating."

@Zanshin : "I think we might be in the Netherlands - can you confirm or deny that, Mark?" 

I can neither confirm nor deny....


----------



## paulk

OK.... The architecture says Netherlands. The Fort is Willemstadt. Am looking for the canal's name in English. So far all I've got is Hollands Diep - which is Dutch for the waterway to the north of the fort. The Schelt-Rhine Canal seems to be the closest one near there in English.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hollands Diep is the name of that fraction of the waterway that goes from one end of the country to the other... With a name that relates to the boats that use it in English and Dutch. (but the Dutch people use the name in English).

So you're close...


----------



## hpeer

Those European guys spent waaay too much on churches and forts.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK a fast game is a good game, so lets hit up the clues!
Its past 24 hours so you are welcome to get Google assistance.

New Clues:

Most canals in Europe require you to drop the mast. Maybe you could call them Drop Mast Routes.

The route traverses most of the country in question with a flag coloured Red White and Blue but is not the USA., although there is a Haarlem. There is a famous bridge there but its a bridge too far from the waterway we want.










I will credit the photo later 

Name the route 


Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK, No one has got that one, so I' will give it away and start a new one.

It is the "Standing Mast Route" from Breskins to Amsterdam. Its pretty obvious why that call it that!! LOLOL
In Dutch ‘Staande Mastroute’ - literal translation Mast-Up Route, but everyone uses the English.
I can't find my folder with more of the photos. Could I have lost it? Gulp!!


*OK a new location to guess!!! This is closer to home form many! *





















Crap photography, but hey... maybe I was drunk that week


----------



## hpeer

Baltimore inner harbor?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No. Further south 😊


----------



## paulk

Savannah, GA?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

paulk said:


> Savannah, GA?


Yes, during hurricane Sandy. 
A perfect place for Halloween 🦇 
My first pumpkin carvings 😍


*Your go Paul! *😊😊


----------



## paulk

Taken last week...


----------



## paulk

No takers? Will bet lots of you have been here.


----------



## SanderO

Port of Newark?


----------



## paulk

Newark last week would have been a bit chilly for kayaking. Note leaves, not bare branches, on trees.


----------



## MacBlaze

I have no idea, but that's what Miami looks like in my imagination.


----------



## EmmaPie

hpeer said:


> Simple, just name country and city.
> View attachment 142465


Santo Domingo?


----------



## EmmaPie

WTH!!!! I swear to god I hadn't seen more replies after your photo!!! DAMNNN!!! I have a good eye........... I mean I had a pretty good idea but in part I guess guessing to


----------



## paulk

Must be plenty cold up there in Canada to give MacBlaze ideas like that. The scene is precisely the Miami waterfront, with the Dodge Island cargo terminal on the right. We are kayaking off Virginia Key, where we saw manatees and fish in the lagoon before exploring further afield and taking the picture. 78ºF. SW wind 8-10 kts. Quite pleasant. Your turn, MacB!


----------



## AWT2_Sail

MacBlaze said:


> I have no idea, but that's what Miami looks like in my imagination.


Dang it. I was going to guess Miami but couldn't figure out the exact location. Next time I'll just blurt it out...


----------



## MacBlaze

Wow. Talk about a good imagination. Must be all those old episodes of Miami Vice  

I am seriously running out of pictures. They are either too easy or too hard. I need to go sailing...
Try this:


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Conception Bay, Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## MacBlaze

Right country. Wrong coast.


----------



## paulk

San Juan Islands?


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> San Juan Islands?


Even if it was, which it isn't, that's a bit vague


----------



## MacBlaze

The reverse view, which might help... or it might not


----------



## paulk

Looks like a public park on a lake


----------



## MacBlaze

Or a resort...


paulk said:


> Looks like a public park on a lake


----------



## SchockT

MacBlaze said:


> The reverse view, which might help... or it might not
> View attachment 142866


Looks like Gorge Harbour, Cortes Island

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## MacBlaze

SchockT said:


> Looks like Gorge Harbour, Cortes Island
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


That it is! A lovely time at the Seafood Festival with the band right off our starboard side. You're up...


----------



## hpeer

Where ever it is I want to go.


----------



## SchockT

MacBlaze said:


> That it is! A lovely time at the Seafood Festival with the band right off our starboard side. You're up...


The last time I was there we saw a huge pod of dolphins swimming back and forth in the harbour, apparently hiding from a pod of transient Orcas hunting for dinner just outside the harbour!

Now I just have to dig up a pic....

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SchockT

Here is one for the PNW sailors....









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SchockT




----------



## Zanshin

@SchockT - Posting two pictures of different locations is not correct, and I think either you or Mark has posted that second location already. (and since I once lived a stone's throw from there I think I might have guessed it, too). So please remove one of the two images so that the game may continue.


----------



## SchockT

Zanshin said:


> @SchockT - Posting two pictures of different locations is not correct, and I think either you or Mark has posted that second location already. (and since I once lived a stone's throw from there I think I might have guessed it, too). So please remove one of the two images so that the game may continue.


A thousand pardons!

I've never posted in this thread.

Good luck with the first pic!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanshin

Darn - I was hoping you'd remove the first one as I've never sailed the PNW before and don't have a clue where that beautiful location could be....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

And I'm a member of the second one. 😊
Will be visiting this week.


----------



## SchockT

MarkofSeaLife said:


> And I'm a member of the second one.
> Will be visiting this week.


My Brother in Law is a long time member there, unfortunately we have only visited a couple of times. 

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## MacBlaze

Its a bit vague even for the PNW but I will guess Prideaux Haven?


----------



## SchockT

MacBlaze said:


> Its a bit vague even for the PNW but I will guess Prideaux Haven?


Nope. It is actually a fairly popular harbour in the area, and that entrance is instantly recognizable to me, but perhaps too hard. Give it a while, and I will post a different one if nobody gets it.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanshin

@SchockT - if you post another image, it should be of a different view of the same location. But the sleuthing here is usually pretty good, so I am confident that someone will guess it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Friday Harbor?


----------



## MacBlaze

If there were more docks I would guess Roche looking north?


----------



## SchockT

Not Roche or Friday.

Here is a pic from shore









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SchockT

Here is a pic of the entrance to the bay. It is well hidden until you get close.

Hint: it is very popular among Seattle area sailors.









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## tempest

Stuart Island?


----------



## SchockT

tempest said:


> Stuart Island?


Nope

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SchockT

I'm afraid I've stalled the thread with this one! 

It is Cortes Bay, home to a large Seattle Yacht club outstation as well as a Royal Vancouver Yacht Club outstation. It is a popular anchorage for locals as well as cruisers because it is right at the entrance to Desolation Sound.

Here is an easier one that should be recognizable to anyone who has sailed BC waters.









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## hpeer

Funny, I have heard others speak of this location. Sounds like it should have been identifiable. 

Nice pictures. Looks lovely.


----------



## SanderO

This thread got me thinking.... do we need a pole for where you sail? Of course some like Mark are constantly moving... but I suspect most sail from a location not terribly far from where they live.

Where do you live?
Where do you keep your boat and sail?


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Point Atkinson Light, West Vancouver.


----------



## MacBlaze

SchockT said:


> I'm afraid I've stalled the thread with this one!
> 
> It is Cortes Bay, home to a large Seattle Yacht club outstation as well as a Royal Vancouver Yacht Club outstation. It is a popular anchorage for locals as well as cruisers because it is right at the entrance to Desolation Sound.
> 
> Here is an easier one that should be recognizable to anyone who has sailed BC waters.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


Funnily, I've never bothered to go to Cortez Bay — mostly because of the "large Seattle Yacht club outstation as well as a Royal Vancouver Yacht Club outstation"


----------



## SchockT

AWT2_Sail said:


> Point Atkinson Light, West Vancouver.


You are correct! You're up!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SchockT

MacBlaze said:


> Funnily, I've never bothered to go to Cortez Bay — mostly because of the "large Seattle Yacht club outstation as well as a Royal Vancouver Yacht Club outstation"


Is that some kind of reverse snobbery?

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## MacBlaze

SchockT said:


> Is that some kind of reverse snobbery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


I like the "desolation" part of Desolation Sound. We'd never been to Prideaux either until we were up in April one year. Had the place to ourselves


----------



## SchockT

Unfortunately during peak season there is no way to avoid the crowds. The outstations are popular because they are good places to reprovision, do laundry, and fill water tanks. The local grocery store delivers, and another local brings fresh baked bread and goodies down to the docks to sell.

I am with you on Prideaux Haven. I see it as the "Disneyland" of Desolation, particularly when the large motor yachts arrive! Sometimes the impromptu concerts are fun, but in that case we prefer to anchor in Laura Cove and dinghy over to the party.


Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Here we go!


----------



## paulk

Looks like Cape Hatteras to me. Photos should really have some identifiable feature, like a lighthouse or certain formation that people can recognize


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I recognise the footprints!!!!!!!!!!

Stocking Island opposite Georgetown, Bahamas on the ocean side of the island. Park the dinghy inside the bay near the Chat and Chill and walk across the island.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Recognizable formations like footprints? LOL. @MarkofSeaLife did i make this one too hard? i have a second picture with some recognizable landmarks i can add.


----------



## SchockT

And people thought MINE was too vague!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Schock, yours was pretty vague. OK, even though it's only been an hour, I'll give a landmark clue: I took this picture standing at the highest elevation (+/- 2 feet) on the land mass in question.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

AWT2_Sail said:


> Recognizable formations like footprints? LOL. @MarkofSeaLife did i make this one too hard? i have a second picture with some recognizable landmarks i can add.


Mine was a serious answer, it does look like the Bahamas.  

I don't mind a vague photo first up. Some members here are so knowledgeable and quick that theres no challenge if they're too easy. So, I guess, leave it up a few more hours, its been there for 3 hours, wait another 3 and put a clue or supplementary photo in too.

I keep the clues coming fairly fast, but not as fast as others. If you think everyone has had a look but are still stumped put more and obvious clues. I tried to do that the other day and it didnt work LOL but it usually does work


----------



## AWT2_Sail

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Mine was a serious answer, it does look like the Bahamas.
> 
> I don't mind a vague photo first up. Some members here are so knowledgeable and quick that theres no challenge if they're too easy. So, I guess, leave it up a few more hours, its been there for 3 hours, wait another 3 and put a clue or supplementary photo in too.
> 
> I keep the clues coming fairly fast, but not as fast as others. If you think everyone has had a look but are still stumped put more and obvious clues. I tried to do that the other day and it didnt work LOL but it usually does work


Thanks Mark. No it’s not Bahamas. The facts that it was October, 60 degrees F, and blowing 30 in this picture may rule out Bahamas


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Ok, maybe the first one was too vague. This one is not


----------



## hpeer

Georgia? (USA that is - LOL)


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Not Georgia. farther north (but not Hatteras).


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Looks too shallow for my boat. So I will say Cape Fear... Because no Right minded sailor would sail near a place called Cape FEAR!


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Sorry Mark. Farther north. Somewhere in the Chesapeake.


----------



## SanderO

The picture location thread is a fun idea. I believe the scenes should not be obscure locations only few may recognize or have visited. What's the point? Further the pic should be of something interesting and with some significant feature which distinguishes the site from others. Perhaps mods should review and approve new picture locations?


----------



## SanderO

AWT2_Sail said:


> Here we go!
> View attachment 142929


This is a joke!


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - No, the mods should not be involved. The thread will self-regulate, as it has already done a couple of times. What gives this thread longevity is the relative lack of rules, not the addition of increasingly complex new ones.

The first picture from @AWT2_Sail is admittedly quite obscure, but the follow-up is most certainly not. I have similar images in my list where the first one is difficult to guess but the following one or two are successively easier.


----------



## SanderO

Zanshin said:


> @SanderO - No, the mods should not be involved. The thread will self-regulate, as it has already done a couple of times. What gives this thread longevity is the relative lack of rules, not the addition of increasingly complex new ones.
> 
> The first picture from @AWT2_Sail is admittedly quite obscure, but the follow-up is most certainly not. I have similar images in my list where the first one is difficult to guess but the following one or two are successively easier.


I am not suggesting complex rules... just reasonable guidelines. I think the locations should be note worthy such as not some dock on the ICW....


----------



## AWT2_Sail

It was at least SUPPOSED to be fun…
Next clue: some researchers predict that this place will “sink” (due to rising sea levels) to the point of being uninhabitable by 2053.


----------



## Zanshin

Is this on the Patuxent River?


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Not Pax River. Much closer but no. It’s not on any of the rivers feeding the bay.


----------



## tempest

Sounds like Tangier Island to me.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

@tempest is correct. I'm fascinated by this place. We had to hole up there last October during a Nor'easter. Other than the ATVs, it's a bit of walk back through time.
@SanderO See, the "system" works...


----------



## SanderO

AWT2_Sail said:


> @tempest is correct. I'm fascinated by this place. We had to hole up there last October during a Nor'easter. Other than the ATVs, it's a bit of walk back through time.
> @SanderO See, the "system" works...


So... if people are mostly posting a pic from where they sail... (understandable) then only others who sail those waters will likely guess correctly... unless the site is more widely known. For example I am incapable of identify anything on the west coast... never sailed there. Some pics might have clues like skylines of a city for example.

It is interesting to see pics of interesting places people have sailed to. Perhaps the quiz thing is not the best way to reveal this???


----------



## hpeer

For me a BIG draw to this thread is to see pictures of where I DO NOT SAIL.


----------



## SchockT

SanderO said:


> So... if people are mostly posting a pic from where they sail... (understandable) then only others who sail those waters will likely guess correctly... unless the site is more widely known. For example I am incapable of identify anything on the west coast... never sailed there. Some pics might have clues like skylines of a city for example.
> 
> It is interesting to see pics of interesting places people have sailed to. Perhaps the quiz thing is not the best way to reveal this???


So as long as everyone posts pics of a region you are familiar with it's OK?

I look at pics in these threads and have no clue where they are because I have never been there, and that's fine. It's interesting to see where other people cruise. It was nice to see the thread come around to an area I am familiar with. I put up pics that sailors in my region would recognize, nobody got the location so I put up a softball pic to keep the thread moving along. 

I don't understand why you think the thread needs to be moderated.



Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderO

SchockT said:


> So as long as everyone posts pics of a region you are familiar with it's OK?
> 
> I look at pics in these threads and have no clue where they are because I have never been there, and that's fine. It's interesting to see where other people cruise. It was nice to see the thread come around to an area I am familiar with. I put up pics that sailors in my region would recognize, nobody got the location so I put up a softball pic to keep the thread moving along.
> 
> I don't understand why you think the thread needs to be moderated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


All I wrote was is that people can only identify pics of places they've sailed to... unless it is a well known location or contains clues like skylines... OK maybe not moderated but evolved to something like... Place I've sailed to????


----------



## tempest

OK, I've been near here, but never passed through. I've researched it as a possible route though, to get where I want to go.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

From where to where @tempest ? Or is too early for help?


----------



## tempest

Hmm. it's a little early. But, what the heck. It eliminates going around a certain Cape. That's all I'll say for now. ;-)


----------



## AWT2_Sail

SanderO said:


> All I wrote was is that people can only identify pics of places they've sailed to... unless it is a well known location or contains clues like skylines... OK maybe not moderated but evolved to something like... Place I've sailed to????


In the first post the “rules” give a clue about how you can figure out locations you haven’t sailed. I’ve been known to utilize google image search after said 24 hour period with out a correct guess, as others have.


----------



## paulk

Mentioning "a certain Cape" immediately made me think: Annisquam; Cape Ann. Looks like that is a drawbridge on the Blynman Canal. Never used it, though we have visited Marblehead, Gloucester, Manchester, Salem.


----------



## tempest

Yes. The Drawbridge on the Blynman canal it is. Considered that passage as a possible route to Maine from N.J. 

Your turn


----------



## paulk

Can't be too many of these things around out there! Where could this possibly be?


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Mr. Trash Wheel, Baltimore Harbor.


----------



## paulk

Bingo! We were amazed at how efficient and effective this machine is at collecting plastic and other debris from the water in Baltimore. The current in the river powers the paddle wheels, which run the conveyor belt that pulls things out of the water and into the dumpster barge. Tons and tons of garbage gets pulled every year, keeping Baltimore Harbor and Chesapeake Bay cleaner. Go for it, ATW!


----------



## AWT2_Sail

It’s quite a sight. Here we go:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Far too cold! St Lawrence Seaway, Canada. 

When I was there pairs of Béluga whales dotted the estuary. Amazing! 😍


----------



## AWT2_Sail

No sir. Not there.


----------



## hpeer

That thar is West coast picture. Thise mountain peaks are too craggy, to young for the East coast.

OR so I believe. LOL


----------



## paulk

Also too big for East Coast. We saw Mt. Washington - identifiable by the snow - from the Gulf of Maine one September. The mountains are not so close to the water either.

Looks kind of lonely there. Desolation Sound?


----------



## MacBlaze

paulk said:


> Also too big for East Coast. We saw Mt. Washington - identifiable by the snow - from the Gulf of Maine one September. The mountains are not so close to the water either.
> 
> Looks kind of lonely there. Desolation Sound?


Not quite right for BC. I'd venture further north. Somewhere in Prince William Sound?


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Um. Somewhere in between actually. And “craggy” is one way to describe those mountains.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Another word for craggy is…rocky


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Not sure if this picture will help…


----------



## tempest

" Rocky " as in Rocky Mountains, Co. ? That would be Lake Granby. I've been to Rocky Mountain National Park, and Estes. This is a little South West of there. Across from Arapaho National Recreation area. It's fed by the Colorado River, created by the Granby Dam.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Well done @tempest. Wanted to put something up a little off the beaten track.
You’re up again.


----------



## tempest

had friends hideout here from Ida.


----------



## hpeer

Vaguely reminds me of a spot just down river from (Little) Washington, NC, Tar River. 
But not developed enough and not sure about that water in the background. 
Nothing else comes to mind.


----------



## tempest

Well, it's further North than N.C. and if you see water in the background, perhaps it's an Island.


----------



## hpeer

A Long island?


----------



## tempest

hpeer said:


> A Long island?


Haha, Well , Long is a relative term, some may consider it a long island, but it's not, THE Long island. ;-)


----------



## paulk

Was wondering if that was water back there.


----------



## Zanshin

Lake Tashmoo, Martha's Vineyard, MA?


----------



## paulk

Too much forest for Martha's Vineyard. More fields there than trees.


----------



## SanderO

3 Mile Harbor East Hampton ??


----------



## paulk

He said it wasn't THE Long Island. Where did Hurricane Ida go, north of North Carolina, where there's an island? Maps show it originating in the Gulf of Mexico, hitting LA, and then curving north and east to VA,MD area as a Tropical Storm.


----------



## tempest

Zanshin has it, it was lake Tashmoo Martha's Vinyard. 

As I recall, Ida hit Conn. as a Tropical Storm, or remnants thereof pretty hard. But it was wobbling along the coast. no one really new where it would have the greatest impact until late.

Zanshin, you're up!


----------



## Zanshin

WooHoo - I'm up again.

Where is this?








That's my dinghy on the beach


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Wow. Unusual looking spot. One I've definitely not been to. Might be really famous... But it doesn't fit in my memories at all. 

I want to go!


----------



## hpeer

Screams Grenada to me. But which bay?


----------



## SanderO

Virgin Gorda


----------



## Zanshin

Neither Grenada nor Virgin Gorda. I'm at the top of a small hill next to the ruins of a small fortification that once defended both sides of this promontory from invaders.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Zanshin said:


> WooHoo - I'm up again.
> 
> Where is this?
> View attachment 142997
> 
> That's my dinghy on the beach


Culebrita has a double beach like that but no development like that.


----------



## Zanshin

True, @AWT2_Sail . And it looks quite different... I hate to bait moderators, but will make an exception today. @MarkofSeaLife has guessed this - but for another image so it doesn't count


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Zanshin said:


> True, @AWT2_Sail . And it looks quite different... I hate to bait moderators, but will make an exception today. @MarkofSeaLife has guessed this - but for another image so it doesn't count


Well, that doesn't help. @MarkofSeaLife guess a lot, and usually correctly. Well, maybe it does help, since we just have to find the few wrong guesses he made.


----------



## Zanshin

As quoted from the movie "Taken", but hopefully with less dire results for me when someone guesses the location correctly:

"*Good Luck*"


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK, so.... 
Before I read Zanshin s last but that I should know... 

On Antigua coming from the western bays up to St John there's a bay just before you turn to starboard to enter St Johns. I have a feeling it's called Great Bay (every island has a Great Bay.) 
The water on the left is not bay water but a lagoon. I don't remember the name as I was only there overnight. 
I can wait the 24 hours and get the names off google maps. 

Mark


----------



## SanderO

Deep Bay, Antigua


----------



## Zanshin

The location is Fort Barrington in Deep Bay, Antigua. While Mark described it correctly, @SanderO has identified it by name and is now up. It is a good anchorage with a wreck in the middle that can be snorkeled or dived on and they have now built and expanded on the resort and made a really nice resort ashore.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

He just has a better memory for places, where I have a better memory for what day of the week it was yesterday.


----------



## SanderO

Zanshin said:


> The location is Fort Barrington in Deep Bay, Antigua. While Mark described it correctly, @SanderO has identified it by name and is now up. It is a good anchorage with a wreck in the middle that can be snorkeled or dived on and they have now built and expanded on the resort and made a really nice resort ashore.


I am going to pass... let someone else pick a location. Thank you.


----------



## Zanshin

@MarkofSeaLife - you are up

@SanderO - and one of the few rules of the thread is that you don't get to guess/play unless you have a picture to post should the guess be correct.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

SanderO said:


> I am going to pass... let someone else pick a location. Thank you.



Why? 

You got it! 

I didn't remember the name. 

If it à newby we might give the <-> of latitude, but not me and you.

Your go SanderO! 😍


----------



## SanderO

Let someone else... I have done it several times... I nominate Denise


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK let's roll along... 

**Zanshin can not answer for 12 hours! **

Body of water:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Another hint.


----------



## paulk

Tasmania? That ship looks Dutch.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Australia was first discovered by the Dutch in Western Australia by Dirk Hartog. 

Right continent. Wrong but of it. 


Mark


----------



## MacBlaze

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Australia was first discovered by the Dutch in Western Australia by Dirk Hartog.
> 
> Right continent. Wrong but of it.
> 
> 
> Mark


They have cannons in Australia? I thought they just threw spiders and snakes at people...they got enough of them...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The cannons are to kill the spiders. 

😊

But for the really big ones...


----------



## Interlude

Royal Sydney Yacht Club Squadron,,,cannons are to keep non-members and riff riff away...and big spiders!

....if I'm right am gunna regret getting back into this ID after abstaining for so long! It's what happens when you up uber early and have internet access!


----------



## Zanshin

I think that my old flat is partially visible in Mark's second picture  Let's see what @Interlude comes up with...

_(added after Interlude posted the next picture)_
Sorry Mark, we didn't intentionally jump ahead and assume that you would confirm the location of your picture. I can see your virtual hand hovering over that bright red button marked "BAN" and hope that you might reconsider lowering it...


----------



## Interlude

Oh well, I can't abstain forever.

Tons of hints in this photo. Location please.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Might that be Fort Fisher on Cape Fear/Kure Beach, NC?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Fraser Island, Queensland? Shown from the tin Can Bay side.


----------



## Interlude

AWT2_Sail said:


> Might that be Fort Fisher on Cape Fear/Kure Beach, NC?


Figured the US flag and NC state flag would get everyone within striking distance for a guess, so no Mark not in Queensland but it is an island. AWT2-Sail you now got the state right but not Fort Fischer.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Ocracoke? North Ocracoke, I think?


----------



## Interlude

AWT2_Sail said:


> Ocracoke? North Ocracoke, I think?


sorry for tardy reply but just now have internet again....Yes! mercifully I can pass this baton. Now if you really wanna impress me...where on Ocracoke? Regardless, it is yours.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Interlude said:


> sorry for tardy reply but just now have internet again....Yes! mercifully I can pass this baton. Now if you really wanna impress me...where on Ocracoke? Regardless, it is yours.


The northern tip of Ocracoke near Point Beach where the Hatteras ferry lands. Next up:


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Not even any guesses? Ok. Here’s a big clue. The land mass on the horizon is Baja California.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Zoom out a little bit. This is oriented North up.
Am I the only one who thinks this is still fun?


----------



## hpeer

Lots of fun.
I am just outta pics.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

AWT2_Sail said:


> Zoom out a little bit. This is oriented North up.
> Am I the only one who thinks this is still fun?


Its great fun. I am just flat out busy atm. I knew it was the Sea of Cortez. I really want to go there sometime.

Gimmee a few hours and I'm sure someone will work it out exactly.

Mark


----------



## hpeer

Isla espirito Santo


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Hpeer, sooooo close. But not quite.


----------



## hpeer

OK, OK

Isla Patita

Funny, some place I never wanted to go.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

hpeer said:


> OK, OK
> 
> Isla Patita
> 
> Funny, some place I never wanted to go.


If this was Wheel of Fortune or Jeopardy, that would be a no go. Spelling counts, but I’ll let it go. 
Isla Partida. 
Looks plenty warm so it has its appeal at the moment.
You are up!


----------



## hpeer

Its not me spieling, its me fingrs! 

First one is not to guess, just of interested. Had a boat dismasted right next to us today. SNAP! POP! BOOM!
A guy pulled his boat out of the yard with the mast up. 


















Now for the guess.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Geez. Is that a power transformer on a telephone pole he took out?


----------



## hpeer

Yeah, pole was pretty rotten, but he still broke his mast. Bad boat day. Don't want to think about the conversation with the Wife. He has my condolences.


----------



## paulk

Looks pretty windswept. Aruba?


----------



## hpeer

Not Aruba.


----------



## paulk

Cariacou?


----------



## hpeer

Slightly closer.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That looks Bahamas to me. Scruffy trees. Flat bottomed, low sided, landing craft style ro-ro.
I can't recognise it so I shall just have a stab in the dark .........

Ooops, Hang on " Slightly closer."

Hmmmm.... 

Culebra?


----------



## hpeer

Now substantially closer. To the location.


----------



## Klazien1711

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Name this port city.
> 
> The view is facing the port. The end of the white road is where you tie up.
> 
> View attachment 141992


Epidaurus?


----------



## hpeer

Not Greece. Not Med.


----------



## hpeer




----------



## Zanshin

Those look like lobster boats, but the area doesn't look tidal. That would take out any guesses I have for New England. I'm stumped.


----------



## hpeer

Good observation. 
Very little tide here.
There are some really BIG lobster boats. 
But there are Lobsters and then there are Lobsters, not all lobsters are the same.


----------



## Zanshin

Are we in Florida or Kansas?


----------



## hpeer

Much closer to Florida.


----------



## paulk

Bahamas?


----------



## hpeer

Spiney lobster.

Yes Bahamas.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Freeport, Bahamas. Pre-hurricane. the one that destroyed Freeport.


----------



## hpeer

Not Freeport. This town survived the hurricane well and its large lobster boats were among the very first outsiders to reach the Abacos with aid.


----------



## paulk

Spanish Wells?


----------



## hpeer

Spanish Wells indeed!!!

Paul has the baton.

The lobster boats are run as communal share with each participant/crew member (11 to 13) having an equal share.

Or so I have been told.


----------



## paulk

Where would you find this?


----------



## TomMaine

paulk said:


> View attachment 143290
> 
> Where would you find this?


Mystic Seaport. We were tied up right in that corner, in 2018 for a few days.


----------



## paulk

Tom is right - Amistad is shown tied up at Mystic Seaport. It is fun to overnight there. We once tied up at the pier just visible by Amistad's dolphin striker. You have the run of the grounds after all the museumgoers leave and it gets really calm and quiet. Members get a discount on dockage fees too.


----------



## Zanshin

@TomMaine - you are up with the next picture!


----------



## TomMaine

Anchored where?


----------



## tempest

WAG, Blue Hill, Me. ?


----------



## paulk

Hills around Blue Hill are generally scruffier -- more likely covered with blueberry bushes, IIRC. This looks like it might be further south, nearer Thomaston or Friendship, though the terrain there may not be so hilly as this.


----------



## TomMaine

tempest said:


> WAG, Blue Hill, Me. ?


You've got it! Inner Blue Hill Harbor. Here's the view of the entire Blue Hill from the anchorage.


----------



## Lexis

mystic


----------



## tempest

I have Friends who have lived in Blue Hill for 40 years. 

Where Is this entrance, What body of water, and where does it lead?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Where does Homer Simpson live??


----------



## tempest

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Where does Homer Simpson live??


 Moe's Tavern


----------



## Zanshin

Is this location in Florida, USA?


----------



## tempest

Zanshin said:


> Is this location in Florida, USA?


It is! Flat as a pancake isn't it ;-) That inlet wasn't that calm when I entered it!


----------



## Zanshin

I feared as much - I've never seen any waterways in Florida. So I'll have to wait for the stopwatch to count down and let me exercise my Google-Fu - unless someone else guesses correctly before then.


----------



## Zanshin

Using Google Maps, and searching for nuclear power plants in Florida, I believe that this might be the entrance to the St. Johns river in Mayport.


----------



## tempest

That's some good Sleuthing Zanshin. It is the entrance to the St. John's River in Mayport. about 20 miles up river you'll get to Jacksonville Florida. 

You're up!


----------



## Zanshin

Here's one from my library, there was a big flag in the image which I photoshopped out as that would have given away the location.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Interesting little Spammer deleted there. 
His photo was a link. 

Right.... Onto the quiz... 

That's a really interesting photo. 
The Bishops Mitre looking like a chess piece is too old to be some type of joke. 

I think it's a military academy somewhere. 

Europe. 

So I guess, German naval officers academy.


----------



## Zanshin

I missed the spammer. It is indeed a naval installation. But not German...


----------



## Zanshin

Here's the next picture taken close by to the first one:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Christopher Wren windows. So its the UK.
It could be the Thames but it could be any waterway there....

Let me dredge some memories. It really doesnt look like anywhere Ive been. Not Greenwich, Portsmouth, Gosport, Southampton...

He did do the Naval Hospital at Greenwich, but thats not it, nor the original photo.

That flag is the Estonian flag, isnt it. Blue black and white. I doubt Christopher Wren did any buildings in Estonia LOLOL So I guess it must be the Estonian Embassy in London.
And theres enough googlable info there for when the 24 hours is up


----------



## Zanshin

The second building was inspired by St. Peters Basilika and designed in 1740, but not by Sir Christopher Wren. The picture does look like St. Paul's Cathedral - but isn't.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hmmmmmm Maybe the Estonian flag does mean something then...
And who is the tart on horseback??
The tide level discounts most of the UK too.....
The pitch of the roofs ismore scandinavian.

I will have to sleep on this one (and then use Google!)


----------



## Zanshin

Sleep on this, @MarkofSeaLife : "Life can only be understood backwards; but it must be lived forwards."
Retraction - ignore this post, it is misleading. The statue is of a king...


----------



## AWT2_Sail

How about the Guardhouse at the Nyholm Naval Base (I don’t think it’s the Royal Danish Naval Academy) near Fredericks Church in Copenhagen. The inscription on the entrance of the church gave it away “herrens ord bliver evindelig” meaning “the word of the Lord endure the forever”.
This is what I do on sleepless nights.


----------



## Zanshin

AWT2_Sail - spot on, the first one is indeed of the Nyholm naval base, and the second image is of Frederiks Chuch! You are up.


----------



## hpeer

St Mary’s River entrance, leading to St Marys and Ferdinandia Beach?


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Ok, here we go:


----------



## hpeer

OK, wacko guess.

Norwegian Coast Guard Academy?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Interesting. High tidal area. Fishing boat built for the ocean but the coastguard boats built for sheltered waters. 
Building roof pitches too shallow for a snowbound country? 

I think somewhere like Denmark 🇩🇰


----------



## paulk

Too hilly for Denmark, and the tide there is about 1'.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Then somewhere like the Orkney Islands? Off the north of the UK.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Not nearly as wacko as one might imagine. It is, in fact, Norwegian something, but not the NCGA.


----------



## hpeer

Norwegian Water Police?


----------



## AWT2_Sail

hpeer said:


> Norwegian Water Police?


Is that a place? 
Not sure what kind of boats are there.


----------



## hpeer

Not a place because I can’t find the place.

But the boats look like this, kinda sorta.









Wikiwand - Norwegian Police Service


The Norwegian Police Service is the Norwegian national civilian police agency. The service dates to the 13th century when the first sheriffs were appointed, and the current structure established in 2003. It comprises a central National Police Directorate, seven specialty agencies and twelve...




www.wikiwand.com


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Fredrikstad, Norway 🇳🇴 
It's the first port many international boats go to to reset their EU tax time. 

Too cold for me.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

It’s is not Frederikstad. It’s quite a ways farther north.


----------



## hpeer

I was just looking at the Norwegian coast around Starvanger. My goodness what a maritime culture. Soooo many harbors and marinas and slips. Small islands that are just a boatyard. 

Fascinating.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Pick your season carefully, but it would be a cool (pun not exactly intended) place to sail.
So…as I said, this place is Norwegian, but it’s not part of the Norwegian mainland. That’s your big clue for the day.


----------



## Zanshin

Is this north of the arctic circle? Perhaps Svalbard?


----------



## hpeer

Zashin,

I doubt it is North of the Arctic Circle or even sub-arctic, there are some trees, and not conifers. That said “sub-arctic” is not a celestially marked boundary and varies widely reaching its lowest latitude in Newfoundland and Labrador. The highest boundray may well be in Norway.


----------



## AWT2_Sail

@Zanshin has it right. It is Svalbard, which at its most northern point only 500 miles from the North Pole. It would probably too much of an a$$hole move to make people guess the town, it’s Longyearbyen.

I had never heard of it before I saw it on Sailing Uma. They spend about a month above the Arctic Circle on an electric boat (spoiler alert, they had a 2000W gas generator as backup “portable marina”)

@Zanshin you’re up again.


----------



## Zanshin

I believe that Longyearbyen is the only town there 

Where is this picture from?


----------



## hpeer

hpeer said:


> Zashin,
> 
> I doubt it is North of the Arctic Circle or even sub-arctic, there are some trees, and not conifers. That said “sub-arctic” is not a celestially marked boundary and varies widely reaching its lowest latitude in Newfoundland and Labrador. The highest boundray may well be in Norway.


Well, so much for my sleuthing abilities. LOL


----------



## Zanshin

@hpeer - I know that feeling  Here's a bit of a hint on my picture - despite the presence of cacti this isn't in Arizona...


----------



## AWT2_Sail

Zanshin said:


> @hpeer -  Here's a bit of a hint on my picture - despite the presence of cacti this isn't in Arizona...


🤣 🤣 🤣
Plus the ocean in the background (or maybe it's a very big reservoir with actual water in it...


----------



## paulk

Pacific Coast of Mexico?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

St Maarten, Dutch side on the walk along the cliffs from the Phillipsberg cruise ships to Guana Beach past the Devils swimming pool.


----------



## Zanshin

Not in Mexico or St. Maarten.

Here's the view in the other direction:


----------



## hpeer

Canaries?


----------



## Zanshin

@hpeer - further south


----------



## Zanshin

This one should give it away - taken most of the way up the hill from the other pictures, but not far away:


----------



## SanderO

Antigua... view of the Dockyard and Falmouth Harbor


----------



## Zanshin

@SanderO - correct, it is the "Carpenter Rock Trail" that leads from the ruins of Fort Shirley along the coastline and meanders up to Shirley Heights.


----------



## SanderO

Zanshin said:


> @SanderO - correct, it is the "Carpenter Rock Trail" that leads from the ruins of Fort Shirley along the coastline and meanders up to Shirley Heights.


I know it well... path to the Jump Up!
try this:


----------



## Zanshin

I've never once guessed a lighthouse picture on this thread, and it looks like that track record won't be changing anytime soon.


----------



## SanderO




----------



## hpeer

Fishers Island, LIS


----------



## SanderO

Love Fishers Island but all I can say... for me it's on the way!


----------

